# Knitting Tea Party, 9th June, 2017



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This weekend a lucky few in the US are meeting up in Defiance, Ohio, where Sam and his daughter Heidi and her husband Gary, and all their children live. The rest of us, unable to attend the Knit-a-Paloosa are waiting for photographs and conversation from the KAP, but when I checked a few minutes ago nothing had come through as yet. I guess everyone is too busy socialising!
Distance is the big issue for most of us- the Atlantic is a large enough ocean, but the Pacific is even more vast, and air travel comes at a cost. And that does not take into account those too far away within the US and Canada.
The Internet has shrunk the world, and grown our expectations of who we can count as friends. Such is virtual reality.
I have a busy day today (Saturday in New Zealand) with a Committee Meeting for Seniors, followed by a week of appointments with medical specialists, hopefully to be cleared for my hip to be replaced. I will know about that on Thursday.
Things medical often seem to become supreme as one ages. I am very aware that I am lucky only to have issues for which there are solutions. All of us will have been aware that Sam has not been able to post much this week. I am sure we all keep him in our prayers and thoughts. 
Take care of yourself Sam- don't try to do too much this weekend. 
Know that you are an important part of all our lives, those of us who come regularly to the Tea Party.
Once again I have a number of photographs I would like to share with you, but more of a travelogue this time. 
Starting with some photos from my niece Lisa's trek last weekend up through the Waitakere Ranges, to the north west of Auckland.
Lisa's Mum and Dad, Jeanette and Alastair have been traveling through Ireland and Scotland, then down by train to Belgium where Jeanette is attending a Conference in Ghent. I just loved the photos of Ghent that they posted, so I have borrowed them to share.
I have a few more photos of the Hebrides Islands off the West Coast of Scotland where my cousin Karen goes annually for a holiday break.
The last photo is an overview of a city in Turkmenistan- Cousin Karen's granddaughter Eillidh takes people for tours in parts of Central Asia- places like Uzbekistan, and even North Korea.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 2nd June, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-473665-1.html

The last half of this week has involved a number of our US members travelling to met up in Defiance Ohio at the now annual KAP (Knitapalooza). By the time this TP starts the large majority of them will have arrived. And the rest of us will be green with envy.

*nursenikkirnbsn* has done something to her shoulder/bicep and is waiting to have it further assessed. ? Post-op complication. Likely scar tissue being released leading to some loosening. An extra 2 weeks off work but will still be one of those at KAP.

*The wren* continues to have no appetite or energy. He has lost another 6 lbs - despite having no spare weight to lose. So many of us are jealous of this weight loss and would very willingly share. Hoping he has the energy to join in over the weekend.

*Pammie* had a cortisone shot in her knee early this week - now to see how effective it is before deciding on whether further investigation and treatment is needed.

Marla's sister (*Poledra's* DSM) who broke her leg last week after being knocked over by a dog is having major issues and may lose the leg! Unusual break so seeing a specialist but excessive pain as well so may be something more going on.

Also at risk of losing a leg is *Kate's* DB. While the infection in his foot has cleared the surgeon doesn't anticipate it healing as the circulation is so poor. And if it doesn't heal the surgeon isn't happy to risk further infections so will want to remove the leg.

*The wren's* DGD (Bailee) has gone to DR for a month- and then almost immediately is off to Peru. *Budasha's* DN is in Machu Pachu currently. Both are on short term mission trips.

*Knittergma's* MIL had 2 weeks in hospital and is now in therapy. She is improving and her family are becoming more involved.

Gwen heard from *Railyn* that DH Ray is getting much worse quickly and Gwen says it sounds like she won't be able to keep him home much longer.

*Grandmasherry's* DF passed away last Friday - he was almost 90 and had been healthy until recently.

*Budasha* was given the all clear from the oncologist so no need to be seen for another 12 months.

Photos
3 - *Flyty1n* - Retirement cake
27 - *Pacer* - Matthew's doodle
28 - *Gwen* - Baby dress
32 - *Lurker* - DGS as a toddler
36 - *Pacer* - Variations of Matthew's doodle
44 - *Dreamweaver* - Kittens (link)
53 - *Sugarsugar* - Penelope
53 - *Rookie* - DGDs
73 - *Sugarsugar* - Baby jacket
74 - *Kehinkle* - Doll and clothes
79 - *Swedenme* - Yarn bombing
81 - *NanaCaren* - Caren & Jamie on way to KAP
82 - *NanaCaren* - On the road
83 - *NanaCaren* - Making progress
84 - *NanaCaren* - Traffic jam!
84 - *PJslovescrochet* - Bathroom selfie/On the road
86 - *NanaCaren* - 40 miles to go!
86 - *Machriste* - Lake Nokomis. Minnesota
88 - *Swedenme* - Girlie sneakers

CRAFTS
33 - *Gwen* - Crochet animal slippers (link)
42 - *Poledra* - Neon neck sock (link)
58 - *Gwen* - Crochet Hawaiian flowers (link)

RECIPES
1 - *Lurker* - Creamy fish and broccoli casserole (download)
76 - *Tami* - Flourless chocolate truffle cake (link)
83 - *Bonnie* - Sneakers (cream cheese pancakes)

OTHERS
44 - *Bonnie* - Ammi Mist seeds (link)
68 - *Lurker* - Funny (link)
70 - *Lurker* - Dame Maggie Smith (link)
74 - *Bonnie* - Cat deterrents (links)
85 - *Lurker* - Funnies


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank You Julie for the beautiful pictures. How is our Sam doing? How are you? Anything new going on? What projects are you working on?

I have everyone in my prayers as always. I'm sorry to hear about your upcoming hip surgery so I'm sending extra healing prayers your way. Do you know how many of the KPers are attending this weekends knitting group? 
Love and {{{HUGS}}} to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Thank You Julie for the beautiful pictures. How is our Sam doing? How are you? Anything new going on? What projects are you working on?
> 
> I have everyone in my prayers as always. I'm sorry to hear about your upcoming hip surgery so I'm sending extra healing prayers your way. Do you know how many of the KPers are attending this weekends knitting group?
> Love and {{{HUGS}}} to all.


Thank you, Sharon. I've not rung Heidi, because I did not want to make a nuisance of myself. But it is troubling that Sam is losing weight. I keep in good spirits, thank you- just the pain from the hip. But my appointment on Thursday is definitely the pre-admission appointment. I have finished the navy blue Gansey/Cardigan I have been knitting for my friend Anne, but have not yet photographed it. The KP'ers that I am aware of, going to Defiance are Rookie, Jynx (Dreamweaver), Tami Ohio, Poledra (Kaye Jo) and her Step-mother Marla, Nittergma (I think), JHeiens and DH, NanaCaren and Jamie, Gweniepooh, and Marianne, these are those I can recall, there's bound to be others I have not remembered. Rookie took the role of organiser this year.
Hugs back to you!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just dropping by, thanks for all the updates. Sorry to hear Sam has lost weight and has no appetite. Hopefully things will get better for him.

Would love to go on a trip like that and meet lots of people from KP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello everyone 
Beautiful pictures Julie especially the reflection one , I'm Pisces so love seeing or being near water . 
Hope you get to find out all the details and most importantly a date for your operation . Lady at knitting group has just had the operation done a few weeks ago and she was back at knitting this week feeling marvelous no sticks or anything she even looked as if she was moving a lot better than before


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Quickly signing in and really appreciate those beautiful pictures..lets me travel to far off places I shall never have the good fortune to get to in person. 

Thank you summary ladies.
So glad, Julie, that that is really a pre-admission appointment. Hoping that now, finally, things will take place that make hip replacement surgery a reality for you and help you to get rid of that hip pain, in reality. 
Loved the little booties with the curly ties in the last episode. Think that they are beautiful and love the curly ties touch.
Spent the AM dead heading 5 roses (many more to go but it got too hot) and have my little car home, completely repaired from the bumper ding, as well as a thorough 100,000 mile check up. It is my goal that this is my last and final car until I am no longer able to drive. Hope that will be later rather than sooner, but will deal with it as it comes. 
Once again, thank you for the pictures and the summaries. I also add my prayers for Sam to improve. I wish to see the picture of the navy blue Gansey, Julie, that you have finished. I am sure it is glorious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you ladies for the new tea party. Lovely photos Julie. 
All at KAP have a great time. Sam, rest, relax be spoiled and enjoy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for wonderful pics and starting our week.
Kate, thank you for summary.
Sonja, the laces are wonderful and very girly.
My DGD's 8th grade graduation is tonight. I will drive home, or close to home, tomorrow.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank You Julie for the update on who is going to Defiance for the knitting fun. I would love to be able to go but I'm there is spirit . I'm sure they are having a grand time. It is really nice you are knitting for your friend Anne. I've been knitting for my adopted daughter Julie, She has been so kind to be and acts like a real daughter and I'm happy she is in my life but still I'm sadden that my own daughter has nothing to do with me and won't let her daughters have any thing to do with me. My son in-law says he gave the girls my phone number but it's up to them. They accept all the gifts but doesn't let me know or call to say they got it. I don't expect a Thank You but to acknowledge would be nice. I'll just leave it in God's hands.

We have been getting in the pool so I'm getting my exercises done. It's so much easier in the pool. The pool co. did a great job redoing it. last time I posted a couple of not great pictures. I reposts some better ones.

{{{HUGS}}} and Love to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Quickly signing in and really appreciate those beautiful pictures..lets me travel to far off places I shall never have the good fortune to get to in person.
> 
> Thank you summary ladies.
> So glad, Julie, that that is really a pre-admission appointment. Hoping that now, finally, things will take place that make hip replacement surgery a reality for you and help you to get rid of that hip pain, in reality.
> ...


Thank you Joyce hope you get your wish and your car lasts for many years to come .
I mean looking forward to pictures too Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for wonderful pics and starting our week.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Sonja, the laces are wonderful and very girly.
> My DGD's 8th grade graduation is tonight. I will drive home, or close to home, tomorrow.


Thank you Joy , safe travels home


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

My son in-law did send me picture of Jessica GD prom and graduation which I wasn't privy to.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone
> Beautiful pictures Julie especially the reflection one , I'm Pisces so love seeing or being near water .
> Hope you get to find out all the details and most importantly a date for your operation . Lady at knitting group has just had the operation done a few weeks ago and she was back at knitting this week feeling marvelous no sticks or anything she even looked as if she was moving a lot better than before


Hi Sonja, I'm with you on the loving water, a Cancerian and the photos are great to see.
Having spent time with Julie I see her pain and immobility and how hard it is for her to do daily tasks we all take for granted.
It will be wonderful when the hip is fixed, and life can be more fulfilling for our special friend.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sharon Scheller said:


> My son in-law did send me picture of Jessica GD prom and graduation which I wasn't privy to.


I'm sorry the computer won't let me add the attachments. I'll keep trying


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Checking in before I'm off to fix supper. This world surely has some beautiful sights! Thanks for the pictures and the start as well as the summary, ladies!

Sonja, the laces are darling.

Julie, I hope for good news and quick progress with your appointments this coming week.

I see Sam has made it there--now if he will just enjoy and take it easy! I do hope his issues begin to resolve. I don't like worrying about my friends!

I've washed the vest and am waiting for it to dry to get a picture. I went through a couple of patterns today and hope some of them are finished...we shall see.

Off to find some supper. Hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This weekend a lucky few in the US are meeting up in Defiance, Ohio, where Sam and his daughter Heidi and her husband Gary, and all their children live. The rest of us, unable to attend the Knit-a-Paloosa are waiting for photographs and conversation from the KAP, but when I checked a few minutes ago nothing had come through as yet. I guess everyone is too busy socialising!
> Distance is the big issue for most of us- the Atlantic is a large enough ocean, but the Pacific is even more vast, and air travel comes at a cost. And that does not take into account those too far away within the US and Canada.
> The Internet has shrunk the world, and grown our expectations of who we can count as friends. Such is virtual reality.
> I have a busy day today (Saturday in New Zealand) with a Committee Meeting for Seniors, followed by a week of appointments with medical specialists, hopefully to be cleared for my hip to be replaced. I will know about that on Thursday.
> ...


Love the shots of Ghent.

So the KAP is officially up and running with Sams arrival I see. How great it would be to get there one year.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Please let Sam know he is in our prayers and thoughts! Miss him! I may not participate but I read it every week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, pool looks restful and beautiful.
Sonja, thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, lovely photographs!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness, it is many years since my husband and I have been in the 'Waitakere's for a Sunday drive and then go onto the vineyards on the way home. That is all memories now!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Julie! Matthew's current drawing.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the start and for the summary. I spent the day with my favorite (actually my one and only) grandson, and we are now at the north woods lake. It is an absolutely beautiful evening. 

I know the group in Defiance will have a wonderful weekend and hope that all that love will aid in Sam's recovery.❤


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Julie! Matthew's current drawing.


I love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for starting us off again & for sharing the lovely sights. I'm glad to hear things are progressing toward the hip replacement, it will be great when that is behind you.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries

I saw the photo of Sam & Gwen on last weeks tea party, I'm glad Sam is well enough to attend & Gwen is looking great

Mary, another great drawing in progress, such detailed work.

Welcome to the newcomers, please join in the chatter.

We are getting so very wild weather, apparently flooding in the streets of Lloydminster where my sister lives, if my DH ever gets off the phone I will call her & see how things are.
There have been several tornados & ive never seen the sky as black as it was an hour ago. Thankfully we've just had some heavy showers but it's still rumbling constantly. I hope we don't get any hail.
I went with my friend to the Midnight madness at the greenhouse, it actually lasts 6- midnight, it was crazy busy there. I came home with a dozen petunias & another cantaloupe plant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lyd said:


> Please let Sam know he is in our prayers and thoughts! Miss him! I may not participate but I read it every week.


As you know we welcome everyone and love to have them join in. So feel free to say hello anytime you want.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off again & for sharing the lovely sights. I'm glad to hear things are progressing toward the hip replacement, it will be great when that is behind you.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> 
> ...


Hope the weather doesn't get any worse. And that your sister and her house are OK


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This weekend a lucky few in the US are meeting up in Defiance, Ohio, where Sam and his daughter Heidi and her husband Gary, and all their children live. The rest of us, unable to attend the Knit-a-Paloosa are waiting for photographs and conversation from the KAP, but when I checked a few minutes ago nothing had come through as yet. I guess everyone is too busy socialising!
> Distance is the big issue for most of us- the Atlantic is a large enough ocean, but the Pacific is even more vast, and air travel comes at a cost. And that does not take into account those too far away within the US and Canada.
> The Internet has shrunk the world, and grown our expectations of who we can count as friends. Such is virtual reality.
> I have a busy day today (Saturday in New Zealand) with a Committee Meeting for Seniors, followed by a week of appointments with medical specialists, hopefully to be cleared for my hip to be replaced. I will know about that on Thursday.
> ...


Thank you for getting us started again this week, and sharing those. Beautiful photos! I was just a couple minutes to slow posting a phot of Sam joining us this afternoon!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This weekend a lucky few in the US are meeting up in Defiance, Ohio, where Sam and his daughter Heidi and her husband Gary, and all their children live. The rest of us, unable to attend the Knit-a-Paloosa are waiting for photographs and conversation from the KAP, but when I checked a few minutes ago nothing had come through as yet. I guess everyone is too busy socialising!
> Distance is the big issue for most of us- the Atlantic is a large enough ocean, but the Pacific is even more vast, and air travel comes at a cost. And that does not take into account those too far away within the US and Canada.
> The Internet has shrunk the world, and grown our expectations of who we can count as friends. Such is virtual reality.
> I have a busy day today (Saturday in New Zealand) with a Committee Meeting for Seniors, followed by a week of appointments with medical specialists, hopefully to be cleared for my hip to be replaced. I will know about that on Thursday.
> ...


Such beautiful pictures, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing. You are a gem to take over and open up the Tea Party. I saw the picture of Sam and Gwen. Both of them look great. I just wish I were there to join in the fun this weekend. I'm sure they're going to have a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thank you Julie, Kate, and Margaret, for starting a new week. 
Hard to keep up with you all this last week, having great fun, with great people, I wish we could all be here.
David got home today and sent me pictures of the babies. Lol. 
Marla and my diet kinda bit it, but we only had 2 weeks left so it's all good, having too much fun. 
I have a few pictures to post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Thank You Julie for the beautiful pictures. How is our Sam doing? How are you? Anything new going on? What projects are you working on?
> 
> I have everyone in my prayers as always. I'm sorry to hear about your upcoming hip surgery so I'm sending extra healing prayers your way. Do you know how many of the KPers are attending this weekends knitting group?
> Love and {{{HUGS}}} to all.


We have about 25 of us plus 5 spouses.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Our first stop was the butcher shop to get meat for the cookout.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sharon. I've not rung Heidi, because I did not want to make a nuisance of myself. But it is troubling that Sam is losing weight. I keep in good spirits, thank you- just the pain from the hip. But my appointment on Thursday is definitely the pre-admission appointment. I have finished the navy blue Gansey/Cardigan I have been knitting for my friend Anne, but have not yet photographed it. The KP'ers that I am aware of, going to Defiance are Rookie, Jynx (Dreamweaver), Tami Ohio, Poledra (Kaye Jo) and her Step-mother Marla, Nittergma (I think), JHeiens and DH, NanaCaren and Jamie, Gweniepooh, and Marianne, these are those I can recall, there's bound to be others I have not remembered. Rookie took the role of organiser this year.
> Hugs back to you!


Is your appointment this coming Thursday or was it yesterday (our time)? I sure hope that you will have an appointment very soon for the surgery so you can finally get over the hip pain. I'm sitting here thinking about all our friends in Defiance, having such a great get-together..making me very sad not to be there. Hopefully next year - maybe Kiwi, Melody and I will be able to go. Haven't heard anything from Melody. I hope all is okay with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

lyd said:


> Please let Sam know he is in our prayers and thoughts! Miss him! I may not participate but I read it every week.


Welcome! Please join us as often as you like. Sam will tell you that there is always a chair with your name on it and a hot cup of tea waiting for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Julie! Matthew's current drawing.


It's a good one too.

Just a note to the summary ladies --- thank you so much for keeping us up to date.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off again & for sharing the lovely sights. I'm glad to hear things are progressing toward the hip replacement, it will be great when that is behind you.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> 
> ...


Hope all are safe and no damage from weather or flooding.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you Julie, Kate, and Margaret, for starting a new week.
> Hard to keep up with you all this last week, having great fun, with great people, I wish we could all be here.
> David got home today and sent me pictures of the babies. Lol.
> Marla and my diet kinda bit it, but we only had 2 weeks left so it's all good, having too much fun.
> I have a few pictures to post.


What great pictures! You must be having such a wonderful time. Say hello to everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is your appointment this coming Thursday or was it yesterday (our time)? I sure hope that you will have an appointment very soon for the surgery so you can finally get over the hip pain. I'm sitting here thinking about all our friends in Defiance, having such a great get-together..making me very sad not to be there. Hopefully next year - maybe Kiwi, Melody and I will be able to go. Haven't heard anything from Melody. I hope all is okay with her.


We would love to have all of you join us! I wish that all of our tea party family could join us!

I saw Melody post on Facebook yesterday or the day before.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to bed. I hope to see more pictures of you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This weekend a lucky few in the US are meeting up in Defiance, Ohio, where Sam and his daughter Heidi and her husband Gary, and all their children live. The rest of us, unable to attend the Knit-a-Paloosa are waiting for photographs and conversation from the KAP, but when I checked a few minutes ago nothing had come through as yet. I guess everyone is too busy socialising!
> Distance is the big issue for most of us- the Atlantic is a large enough ocean, but the Pacific is even more vast, and air travel comes at a cost. And that does not take into account those too far away within the US and Canada.
> The Internet has shrunk the world, and grown our expectations of who we can count as friends. Such is virtual reality.
> I have a busy day today (Saturday in New Zealand) with a Committee Meeting for Seniors, followed by a week of appointments with medical specialists, hopefully to be cleared for my hip to be replaced. I will know about that on Thursday.
> ...


Gorgeous photos Julie, thank you for sharing them with us.
Very glad things are progressing for surgery.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We just switched rooms as we had no air conditioning and the refrigerator didn't seem to be working either. Now to try to get some sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> What great pictures! You must be having such a wonderful time. Say hello to everyone.


Will do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We just switched rooms as we had no air conditioning and the refrigerator didn't seem to be working either. Now to try to get some sleep.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Thank You Julie for the update on who is going to Defiance for the knitting fun. I would love to be able to go but I'm there is spirit . I'm sure they are having a grand time. It is really nice you are knitting for your friend Anne. I've been knitting for my adopted daughter Julie, She has been so kind to be and acts like a real daughter and I'm happy she is in my life but still I'm sadden that my own daughter has nothing to do with me and won't let her daughters have any thing to do with me. My son in-law says he gave the girls my phone number but it's up to them. They accept all the gifts but doesn't let me know or call to say they got it. I don't expect a Thank You but to acknowledge would be nice. I'll just leave it in God's hands.
> 
> We have been getting in the pool so I'm getting my exercises done. It's so much easier in the pool. The pool co. did a great job redoing it. last time I posted a couple of not great pictures. I reposts some better ones.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} and Love to all.


Lovely pool Sharon . I would love one ,think mishka would too ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fun seeing the pictures. Thank you.
My DGD Fae, was one of two of her classmates voted to give a speech tonight. May I say she was awesome, poised, funny, allowed the sadness of going to miss her buds of 8 years, expressed gratitude for their amazing teacher. Just a proud, proud, grandma time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off again & for sharing the lovely sights. I'm glad to hear things are progressing toward the hip replacement, it will be great when that is behind you.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> 
> ...


Hope the weather calms down Bonnie and there is no damage to your plants . 
Was thinking of your plants when looking at Islanders pictures over on main she has foxgloves sprinkled round her garden and we're they are the plants surrounding them are not getting eaten by moose /elk wonder if it would work with deer


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


It looks beautiful Fan , gorgeous colour


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all the photos of the festivities, looks like you are all having a great time.

Desert Joy, congratulations to your GD, you said she will miss her friends, does she have to change schools?

Fan, your sweater is beautiful

Sonja, I have grown foxglove but not this year, but didn't know the deer & moose didn't like it. Foxglove didn't always bloom here as they are biennials & won't survive our winters, if started really early they will bloom

I had a text from my sister, some places in the city had flooding but not at her place. We got lots of noise & a good rain but nothing serious.
I've been cutting fabric squares from the remains of my bright colored uniforms. when I first retired, I cut enough squares to make 6 I Spy blankets, I recently sewed the last of those together so decided to see how many more I could get & get rid of the odds & ends- the destashing continues???? Hopefully I can go from 2 garbage bags of stuff down to a small box, we'll see how I do, so far I have a large stack.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks beautiful Fan , gorgeous colour


Thank you Sonja, I've been working hard today to finish it. Fits well and is nice and light but warm too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing all the photos of the festivities, looks like you are all having a great time.
> 
> Desert Joy, congratulations to your GD, you said she will miss her friends, does she have to change schools?
> 
> ...


You've been very busy too, and thank you re my jumper, so pleased it's finally done, and my poor fingers need a rest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Julie for starting us off and sharing your lovely photos.

And thanks again Kate and Margaret for our summary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh my goodness, it is many years since my husband and I have been in the 'Waitakere's for a Sunday drive and then go onto the vineyards on the way home. That is all memories now!!


Hello bundyanne07. Good to have you join us again. Feel free to pop in whenever you like. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


You've been working hard! I just love those buttons- perfect match!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So many people have expressed gratitude to me- I have had an exceptionally busy day, and don't want to waste space repeating myself- I am just glad that I can give Sam a bit of room to recover, and be fit for the Knit-a-paloosa. I am lucky too that my family likes to post their photos- I am as much an armchair traveler as anyone! the real task is with Kate and Margaret keeping tabs on the postings day by day. I am sure we are all grateful for the stalwart job they do. And how much effort Sam goes to for us, week by week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you Julie, Kate, and Margaret, for starting a new week.
> Hard to keep up with you all this last week, having great fun, with great people, I wish we could all be here.
> David got home today and sent me pictures of the babies. Lol.
> Marla and my diet kinda bit it, but we only had 2 weeks left so it's all good, having too much fun.
> I have a few pictures to post.


Thanks for sharing the photos... there are a couple of people I cant match names with though, but that's ok I know it takes extra time. LOL

Sam I am so glad you were well enough to make an appearance.... enjoy but take it easy.

I wish we were closer to you all, looks like great fun and wonderful company.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja, I've been working hard today to finish it. Fits well and is nice and light but warm too.


I was thinking that you just got it finished in time for your winter months and can be used in spring months when need something but not a coat


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fun seeing the pictures. Thank you.
> My DGD Fae, was one of two of her classmates voted to give a speech tonight. May I say she was awesome, poised, funny, allowed the sadness of going to miss her buds of 8 years, expressed gratitude for their amazing teacher. Just a proud, proud, grandma time.


A lovely proud time for you. Glad you enjoyed it. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


Wow, that is stunning! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many people have expressed gratitude to me- I have had an exceptionally busy day, and don't want to waste space repeating myself- I am just glad that I can give Sam a bit of room to recover, and be fit for the Knit-a-paloosa. I am lucky too that my family likes to post their photos- I am as much an armchair traveler as anyone! the real task is with Kate and Margaret keeping tabs on the postings day by day. I am sure we are all grateful for the stalwart job they do. And how much effort Sam goes to for us, week by week.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater Fan. Thanks for the photos from KAP.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely pictures. Thanks. 
Continue getting well Sam. 
Karena


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja, I've been working hard today to finish it. Fits well and is nice and light but warm too.


It is beautiful! I too love the color!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you Julie, Kate, and Margaret, for starting a new week.
> Hard to keep up with you all this last week, having great fun, with great people, I wish we could all be here.
> David got home today and sent me pictures of the babies. Lol.
> Marla and my diet kinda bit it, but we only had 2 weeks left so it's all good, having too much fun.
> I have a few pictures to post.


Thanks Kaye-Jo. The photos are great. 
Somehow I don't think yours will be the only diet to die over the weekend!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have about 25 of us plus 5 spouses.


Wow what a great number.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


Looks good- and a stunning colour


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, your sweater is awesome! What a beautiful color and such even knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing all the photos of the festivities, looks like you are all having a great time.
> 
> Desert Joy, congratulations to your GD, you said she will miss her friends, does she have to change schools?
> 
> ...


Glad your sister is OK. Have fun destashing. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I can see y'all aren't having ANY fun up there in Ohio. ROTFL! Thanks for sharing, everyone. I'm with you in spirit!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, there are three high schools in Napa, so many from class will not be together. Nine of the kids will go to the Waldorf h.s. with Fae.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, excellent knitting, what a beautiful sweater.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


Gorgeous! Always love purple!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


The colour really enhances the drawing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


Lovely drawing , isn't it funny how a change of colour changes the drawing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for starting us off again & for sharing the lovely sights. I'm glad to hear things are progressing toward the hip replacement, it will be great when that is behind you.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> 
> ...


You seem to be getting more than your share of bad weather. Did you get the hail?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fun seeing the pictures. Thank you.
> My DGD Fae, was one of two of her classmates voted to give a speech tonight. May I say she was awesome, poised, funny, allowed the sadness of going to miss her buds of 8 years, expressed gratitude for their amazing teacher. Just a proud, proud, grandma time.


I don't doubt that you were proud of your DGD. Sounds like she's a wonderful girl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


It's lovely, Fan. Such a rich colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many people have expressed gratitude to me- I have had an exceptionally busy day, and don't want to waste space repeating myself- I am just glad that I can give Sam a bit of room to recover, and be fit for the Knit-a-paloosa. I am lucky too that my family likes to post their photos- I am as much an armchair traveler as anyone! the real task is with Kate and Margaret keeping tabs on the postings day by day. I am sure we are all grateful for the stalwart job they do. And how much effort Sam goes to for us, week by week.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


Fantastic, Matthew.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just catching up on the new tea party. Thanks Julie for getting us started once again and thanks to Margaret and Kate for their summaries. Love the pictures of New Zealand Julie, somewhere I will probably never get to see whereas Ghent or Uist might be possibilities.
Great pictures of KAP, keep 'em coming! Good to see you all enjoying yourselves and especially good to see Sam out and about. What a pretty nurse he has! Really Gwen I hardly recognised you at first, your weight loss is definitely making a difference. 

Fan, your sweater is gorgeous. I would call that sapphire blue and I bet it feels wonderful in merino/silk. The buttons just finish it off nicely.

Love Matthews' latest drawing, what a difference changing the colour makes, I prefer it in blue.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So I wonder what was going on last night with our refrigerator and air conditioning!


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Just catching up on the new tea party. Thanks Julie for getting us started once again and thanks to Margaret and Kate for their summaries. Love the pictures of New Zealand Julie, somewhere I will probably never get to see whereas Ghent or Uist might be possibilities.
> Great pictures of KAP, keep 'em coming! Good to see you all enjoying yourselves and especially good to see Sam out and about. What a pretty nurse he has! Really Gwen I hardly recognised you at first, your weight loss is definitely making a difference.
> 
> Fan, your sweater is gorgeous. I would call that sapphire blue and I bet it feels wonderful in merino/silk. The buttons just finish it off nicely.
> ...


Thanks Angela! Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So I wonder what was going on last night with our refrigerator and air conditioning!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You seem to be getting more than your share of bad weather. Did you get the hail?


No, thankfully but Lloydminster got it as well as flooding


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, a very sincere thank you for the wonderful comments on my sweater. It's winter now so it will be getting plenty of wearing over next few months. I'm so pleased it's finished after the messy start trying to do cabling. Now will get back to the cross stitch for adopted family Christmas gifts, 3 done 3 to go. 
Wow another amazing drawing from our artist Matthew, love the colour accents he's giving to latest creations.
So nice to see the gang having fun at Knitapaloosa weekend, wish we could all be there to join in, but will have to armchair travel, as Julie says.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, thankfully but Lloydminster got it as well as flooding


I hope that's the end of it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hot here...93F at the moment. We went out for breakfast this morning and then I finished the knitting on the hat. Just have the ends to weave in and then finish typing the pattern. Next I'll see what else is in the WIP/UFO bag. I'm still plodding along. LOL

I found a recipe for some no bake chocolate oatmeal bars and may try those out tomorrow. I picked up some dark chocolate chips today when I was out (had to go for kitty litter). He's watching the qualifying for the motorcycle race and plans to get up very early in the morning to watch the race. Have at it, I said...let me sleep! 

Looking forward to more photos, too. Love what Matthew did with the new drawing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hot here...93F at the moment. We went out for breakfast this morning and then I finished the knitting on the hat. Just have the ends to weave in and then finish typing the pattern. Next I'll see what else is in the WIP/UFO bag. I'm still plodding along. LOL
> 
> I found a recipe for some no bake chocolate oatmeal bars and may try those out tomorrow. I picked up some dark chocolate chips today when I was out (had to go for kitty litter). He's watching the qualifying for the motorcycle race and plans to get up very early in the morning to watch the race. Have at it, I said...let me sleep!
> 
> Looking forward to more photos, too. Love what Matthew did with the new drawing.


If the no bake bars are good, please share the recipe.

It's sure not hot here today, wind from the north & 8C/46F???? Maybe from all the hail around last night


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks Julie! Matthew's current drawing.


Ooohhh!!! Lovely, will look forward to seeing this finished


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, so fun to see the change in Matthew's drawing from black and white to color.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


Beautiful, both versions


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all

Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.

In waiting phase, re training and work, waiting for Transport to send Interim Work License. Fingers crossed for swift begin to work.

Beautiful scenery Julie. Hugs to all, especially those with health issues. Passage of time comes for us all.

South East Queensland has gone from sunny warm days to cold and wet days. Hope this system passes fast, but at least my employment consultant may spring for suitable wet weather jacket as part of starting work.

Have missed Sam's recipes so will try and come up with some that we all may enjoy.

My favorite plate to take

Ham, cheese and Avocado Bites (Yummy)

1 sheet puff pastry, cut in half
Avocado spread
Shredded or shaved ham
Grated cheese

Preheat oven to 220C (need a hot oven)
Line a baking sheet with baking paper, set aside

Lay out puff pastry, spread avocado spread over 2/3 of surface, lay ham over this on thin layer, put a line of grated cheese along centre of ham, a good solid line.

Starting with loaded side, roll firmly into sausage roll, place on tray and cut to bite size pieces, leaving together.

Repeat with second half of pastry sheet.

Bake until pastry is golden (15 to 20 minutes) Remove and let cool slightly (cheese will be molten and will burn)

Place on plate in pile and put on table for all to enjoy.

Hope all the lucky people at KAP have had a lot of fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Heather- hope that work does come quickly!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.
> 
> ...


Now that is right up my alley, I love all those ingredients thank you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, bookmarked avocado rolls, my kind of cooking, quick, easy, scrumptious. Thank you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Now that is right up my alley, I love all those ingredients thank you!


Best part is you use just enough of each filling to suit your own taste. I like to use the Comes brand Avocado Dip as it is cheap and yummy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Heather, that sounds delicious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So I wonder what was going on last night with our refrigerator and air conditioning!


Looks like you found the answer!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best part is you use just enough of each filling to suit your own taste. I like to use the Comes brand Avocado Dip as it is cheap and yummy


Will have to Google that, but if can't get it would use a mashed avocado. Mmmmmm! Yum! Good one accompanying soup, and footy on tv!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.
> 
> ...


Recipe looks good Heather. 
We have had very low minimums to start winter- but results in nice days as long as the sun is around. Then gets cold quickly.
Hope you can get some work quickly once the paperwork comes in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Couldn't find it under Comes, think you meant Coles?? Found one under that search. Thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm still not feeling right-get tired when I do much. But David has got me an armchair out to sit on! So one good thing to come from it.
Going to try a very low ft diet for a couple of days to see what that does. Trouble is a lot of the stuff I feel like eating has a reasonable amount of fat! But as the day goes on I feel worse so it may be the fat. And after lunch I've had enough for the day.
But see the GP Wednesday so start to get answers then hopefully.
I did get to the football yesterday (lost again!). Told the girls it was a horrid game. Atrocious umpiring, we payed atrociously but fortunately the other team played very badly so we weren't thrashed! Maybe not quite that bad but seemed like it yesterday.
I'm going out soon just to get a few basic things to eat and drink and get 2 balls of yarn for something i want to crochet this week. Goldilocks and the 3 bears. Have yarns I can use but not ideal so if they have better options I will get them. Both places I need are within a couple of minutes walk of each other. So while I am trying to do nothing a small amount of time out is likely good.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all I'm so glad to be here at the knitapalooza thsnk you Julie for the opnening and am able to catch up it's been so good to connect with everyone again! 
Ill have to check back in later I'm falling a sleep I guess I'm not really a night owl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


Fae looks happy, lovely looking girls and father. How sweet of Penelope to get flowers for her sister.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


Lovely young girls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi all I'm so glad to be here at the knitapalooza thsnk you Julie for the opnening and am able to catch up it's been so good to connect with everyone again!
> Ill have to check back in later I'm falling a sleep I guess I'm not really a night owl


That is great you are enjoying your time with everyone! Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


That is great Jamie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


looks like you are all having great fun


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. Do hope you feel better soon. I feel better on Gwens bone diet. I think no animal fat, white food, dairy, sugar helps guts.
Jamie, wonderful pic, thank you, we ARE a family, isn't it nice?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


Pretty granddaughters


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret hope you are feeling better soon.

Jaime, looks like everyone is having a great time, thanks for sharing photos


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


Fantastic! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the no bake bars are good, please share the recipe.
> 
> It's sure not hot here today, wind from the north & 8C/46F???? Maybe from all the hail around last night


Golly that is COLD for Summer. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Heather- hope that work does come quickly!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


Gorgeous photo. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm still not feeling right-get tired when I do much. But David has got me an armchair out to sit on! So one good thing to come from it.
> Going to try a very low ft diet for a couple of days to see what that does. Trouble is a lot of the stuff I feel like eating has a reasonable amount of fat! But as the day goes on I feel worse so it may be the fat. And after lunch I've had enough for the day.
> But see the GP Wednesday so start to get answers then hopefully.
> I did get to the football yesterday (lost again!). Told the girls it was a horrid game. Atrocious umpiring, we payed atrociously but fortunately the other team played very badly so we weren't thrashed! Maybe not quite that bad but seemed like it yesterday.
> I'm going out soon just to get a few basic things to eat and drink and get 2 balls of yarn for something i want to crochet this week. Goldilocks and the 3 bears. Have yarns I can use but not ideal so if they have better options I will get them. Both places I need are within a couple of minutes walk of each other. So while I am trying to do nothing a small amount of time out is likely good.


Sorry to hear that you are still not feeling so great. I am glad you are going to doctor on Wednesday. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


Sounds like great fun, thanks for sharing the photo. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still not feeling so great. I am glad you are going to doctor on Wednesday. Take care.


Better day today. Was it becuase i was going to get better, or becuase I did very little or becuase I had extremely low fat or even just that it was a random better day? Tomorrow I am going to see Mum so driving and sitting around- try and get her to walk a little but as well. But will also not go so lo fat so I can try and see if it is that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Better day today. Was it becuase i was going to get better, or becuase I did very little or becuase I had extremely low fat or even just that it was a random better day? Tomorrow I am going to see Mum so driving and sitting around- try and get her to walk a little but as well. But will also not go so lo fat so I can try and see if it is that.


Who knows? Trial and error? Are you getting a full check up done on Wednesday....blood tests etc? Glad you were a little better today anyway.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the no bake bars are good, please share the recipe.
> 
> It's sure not hot here today, wind from the north & 8C/46F???? Maybe from all the hail around last night


Hope you get some nice weather soon again Bonnie 
Here it's been a week of rain one day sunny the next , today is a sunny day thank goodness a bit breezy so got the washing out on the line


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm still not feeling right-get tired when I do much. But David has got me an armchair out to sit on! So one good thing to come from it.
> Going to try a very low ft diet for a couple of days to see what that does. Trouble is a lot of the stuff I feel like eating has a reasonable amount of fat! But as the day goes on I feel worse so it may be the fat. And after lunch I've had enough for the day.
> But see the GP Wednesday so start to get answers then hopefully.
> I did get to the football yesterday (lost again!). Told the girls it was a horrid game. Atrocious umpiring, we payed atrociously but fortunately the other team played very badly so we weren't thrashed! Maybe not quite that bad but seemed like it yesterday.
> I'm going out soon just to get a few basic things to eat and drink and get 2 balls of yarn for something i want to crochet this week. Goldilocks and the 3 bears. Have yarns I can use but not ideal so if they have better options I will get them. Both places I need are within a couple of minutes walk of each other. So while I am trying to do nothing a small amount of time out is likely good.


Glad you are going to see doc about this. Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed you hear about a job soon Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


Lovely picture Joy , you have 2 beautiful granddaughters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm still not feeling right-get tired when I do much. But David has got me an armchair out to sit on! So one good thing to come from it.
> Going to try a very low ft diet for a couple of days to see what that does. Trouble is a lot of the stuff I feel like eating has a reasonable amount of fat! But as the day goes on I feel worse so it may be the fat. And after lunch I've had enough for the day.
> But see the GP Wednesday so start to get answers then hopefully.
> I did get to the football yesterday (lost again!). Told the girls it was a horrid game. Atrocious umpiring, we payed atrociously but fortunately the other team played very badly so we weren't thrashed! Maybe not quite that bad but seemed like it yesterday.
> I'm going out soon just to get a few basic things to eat and drink and get 2 balls of yarn for something i want to crochet this week. Goldilocks and the 3 bears. Have yarns I can use but not ideal so if they have better options I will get them. Both places I need are within a couple of minutes walk of each other. So while I am trying to do nothing a small amount of time out is likely good.


Hope you do get some answers soon Margaret, sorry to hear about your football team think they are having the same kind of season that youngest sons team had , they got relegated from the premiership, but he's an optimist and will keep supporting them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


Nice picture Jamie , glad everyone is having a great time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Who knows? Trial and error? Are you getting a full check up done on Wednesday....blood tests etc? Glad you were a little better today anyway.


I expect I will be sent away to get blood tests etc done and maybe other things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you do get some answers soon Margaret, sorry to hear about your football team think they are having the same kind of season that youngest sons team had , they got relegated from the premiership, but he's an optimist and will keep supporting them


We don't have relegation so that is not an issue- and we aren't bottom (just second bottom :sm02: ). But I have followed through bad times before and will again. And hopefully good times again as well. Maybe not as good as we had for the first 10 years of this century. The Decade of the Dogs it was.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A watermelon bowl for 2017.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a painstakingly beautiful melon bowl. Looks wonderful and so tasty. Great job!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> A watermelon bowl for 2017.


Looks too pretty to eat! Did Matthew carve the teapot?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dang, I posted last night, but it didn't go through for some reason. 

Only took 4 1/2 hours to get home from KAP as opposed to a little over 5 to get there, for some strange reason. I don't think I was driving and faster.

Had a great time, thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome. Such an awesome group is people we have here!

Was very happy to to see hubby though, I missed him terribly. I guess even at the 19 month mark, we are still newlyweds at heart.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the no bake bars are good, please share the recipe.
> 
> It's sure not hot here today, wind from the north & 8C/46F???? Maybe from all the hail around last night


Will do. Hoping to make them here in a bit. I'd send you 20 degrees if I could! Then we'd both have more comfortable temps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, glad you were able to attend and meet everyone. Happy 19th month.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.
> 
> ...


That does sound delicious! And here's to work coming your way soon. Good on you for donating your crochet. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


Wonderful times with wonderful people! So glad y'all could get together and safe travels to everyone heading home. I'm glad you made it back safely, Nikki.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> A watermelon bowl for 2017.


That's great! All the food looks fantastic. It's terrific that we have such a solid community here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Looks too pretty to eat! Did Matthew carve the teapot?


Yes he did carve it late Thursday night after his art class. I did have leftover fruits and vegetables to package up for some of the travelers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the no bake bars are good, please share the recipe.
> 
> It's sure not hot here today, wind from the north & 8C/46F???? Maybe from all the hail around last night


We're getting the hot weather you had.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm keeping that recipe. Thanks. Do you use guacamole or just mashed up avocado? I could have used this a couple of weeks ago at our get-together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a painstakingly beautiful melon bowl. Looks wonderful and so tasty. Great job!


Agreed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best part is you use just enough of each filling to suit your own taste. I like to use the Comes brand Avocado Dip as it is cheap and yummy


I see you have answered my question.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


Gorgeous girls and a proud dad :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm still not feeling right-get tired when I do much. But David has got me an armchair out to sit on! So one good thing to come from it.
> Going to try a very low ft diet for a couple of days to see what that does. Trouble is a lot of the stuff I feel like eating has a reasonable amount of fat! But as the day goes on I feel worse so it may be the fat. And after lunch I've had enough for the day.
> But see the GP Wednesday so start to get answers then hopefully.
> I did get to the football yesterday (lost again!). Told the girls it was a horrid game. Atrocious umpiring, we payed atrociously but fortunately the other team played very badly so we weren't thrashed! Maybe not quite that bad but seemed like it yesterday.
> I'm going out soon just to get a few basic things to eat and drink and get 2 balls of yarn for something i want to crochet this week. Goldilocks and the 3 bears. Have yarns I can use but not ideal so if they have better options I will get them. Both places I need are within a couple of minutes walk of each other. So while I am trying to do nothing a small amount of time out is likely good.


Sorry to hear that you're not up to par. A friend is taking 1000 IU vitamin D3 X 2 a day because she has lost energy. She says it has made a big difference. I am trying it now to see if it will give me a boost but I'm only taking one. I'll let you know in a week or so if it has made any difference.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


What a great group! Is everyone on the way home?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't have relegation so that is not an issue- and we aren't bottom (just second bottom :sm02: ). But I have followed through bad times before and will again. And hopefully good times again as well. Maybe not as good as we had for the first 10 years of this century. The Decade of the Dogs it was.


 :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> A watermelon bowl for 2017.


Mmmm - that looks lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Dang, I posted last night, but it didn't go through for some reason.
> 
> Only took 4 1/2 hours to get home from KAP as opposed to a little over 5 to get there, for some strange reason. I don't think I was driving and faster.
> 
> ...


You probably had a tail wind :sm09: So glad that you had a great time at KAP. How nice that you a DH are still behaving like newly weds. May it long continue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret I hope you get some answers from the doctor & get back to normal. I'm glad your mom seems to be doing well.
Nikki, you must have got up at the crack of dawn to be home so early. I'm glad you had a good time. Seems from the photos everyone did. I hope all the excitement wasn't too much for Sam.

Heather, hope you get the paperwork done soon & can get employment 

Mary, the watermelon bowl looks great,

I don't know what's going on with our weather, supposed to be 18C/68F for the next 3 days, we need some heat so things will grow I wish Mother Nature would just go through menopause, I'm tired of her having PMS????????. Usually we are eating lettuce & spinach from the garden by now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> A watermelon bowl for 2017.


That looks lovely Mary and Mathew , great job


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Dang, I posted last night, but it didn't go through for some reason.
> 
> Only took 4 1/2 hours to get home from KAP as opposed to a little over 5 to get there, for some strange reason. I don't think I was driving and faster.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you made it safely home and that you had a great time 
Think I recognised you in the pictures that have been posted on FB


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret I hope you get some answers from the doctor & get back to normal. I'm glad your mom seems to be doing well.
> Nikki, you must have got up at the crack of dawn to be home so early. I'm glad you had a good time. Seems from the photos everyone did. I hope all the excitement wasn't too much for Sam.
> 
> Heather, hope you get the paperwork done soon & can get employment
> ...


We have the lettuce , but I think husband has the same enthusiasm as you Bonnie as we have way to much ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that you're not up to par. A friend is taking 1000 IU vitamin D3 X 2 a day because she has lost energy. She says it has made a big difference. I am trying it now to see if it will give me a boost but I'm only taking one. I'll let you know in a week or so if it has made any difference.


I've noticed some difference with the vitamin D. I'm still on the megadose for now. My doc also suggested B vitamins as a booster. The herbal mix I take has quite a bit of that. I do know I don't get enough sleep, though.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


Good Morning

I stumbled on your picture of your "possum merino silk jumper" and fell in love
It's absolutely gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the pattern name

I would love to add it to my ever growing " to knit" list

Thank you
Michelle Tennen
( KP name : michelle10n )


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've noticed some difference with the vitamin D. I'm still on the megadose for now. My doc also suggested B vitamins as a booster. The herbal mix I take has quite a bit of that. I do know I don't get enough sleep, though.


You can ask your doc to have your vit. D level checked. Many people find they hare surprisingly low.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> You can ask your doc to have your vit. D level checked. Many people find they hare surprisingly low.


Oh, the reason I'm on the megadose (prescription) is because my tests showed a terrible deficiency. She wants me to follow up with her now I've had the bone density scan.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made the oatmeal peanut butter chocolate bars. They're in the fridge cooling now. We'll see but they smell amazing.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, the reason I'm on the megadose (prescription) is because my tests showed a terrible deficiency. She wants me to follow up with her now I've had the bone density scan.


We worked with a client post breadt ca and chemo. She had no energy. When checked, D levels were very low. After just a few days on therapeutic doses she could already feel a difference.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been quiet on my part as I focused on a fee things. Finished and handed in me Tunisian Crochet block spiral blanket. Almost finished another which is made from donated strips, bigger and heavier than the first then will see what next. All charities were caught a little short on blanket supply with slightly early start to winter weather nights.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that recipe, it sounds scrummy. I'll be giving that a go soon. Hope some work comes up for you very soon and you enjoy it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


What a lovely family Joy and what a thoughtful sister to buy flowers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm still not feeling right-get tired when I do much. But David has got me an armchair out to sit on! So one good thing to come from it.
> Going to try a very low ft diet for a couple of days to see what that does. Trouble is a lot of the stuff I feel like eating has a reasonable amount of fat! But as the day goes on I feel worse so it may be the fat. And after lunch I've had enough for the day.
> But see the GP Wednesday so start to get answers then hopefully.
> I did get to the football yesterday (lost again!). Told the girls it was a horrid game. Atrocious umpiring, we payed atrociously but fortunately the other team played very badly so we weren't thrashed! Maybe not quite that bad but seemed like it yesterday.
> I'm going out soon just to get a few basic things to eat and drink and get 2 balls of yarn for something i want to crochet this week. Goldilocks and the 3 bears. Have yarns I can use but not ideal so if they have better options I will get them. Both places I need are within a couple of minutes walk of each other. So while I am trying to do nothing a small amount of time out is likely good.


Glad you're seeing your GP soon. You've not been feeling well for some time now. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


Great picture Jamie, looks like you're all having a great time. Thanks for posting it. Love to your Mom.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that recipe, it sounds scrummy. I'll be giving that a go soon. Hope some work comes up for you very soon and you enjoy it.


Definitely for both. Plus it's kind of you to donate your crochet work.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like much fun was had by all atKAP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> A watermelon bowl for 2017.


Beautiful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Dang, I posted last night, but it didn't go through for some reason.
> 
> Only took 4 1/2 hours to get home from KAP as opposed to a little over 5 to get there, for some strange reason. I don't think I was driving and faster.
> 
> ...


Glad you are home safely and enjoyed meeting everyone. Take hubby with you next year!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


 Very beautiful sweater ! The colour is regal looking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well I'm caught up at last. I've just got home from a lovely afternoon out visiting two gardens. One, belonging to one of the consultants from the clinic, was open as part of our "Open Gardens" scheme. A beautiful old house which, for Downton Abbey fans was used as Mrs Crawley's house, and has gorgeous gardens. The second Greys Court is a National Trust property and again has beautiful gardens. I'm now pooped and holding down the sofa until Poldark is on TV later on. I'm inspired to get out in my garden, but perhaps tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi thought there were at least forty or more for the bbq last night. it sure seemed like the biggest group we have had. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sharon. I've not rung Heidi, because I did not want to make a nuisance of myself. But it is troubling that Sam is losing weight. I keep in good spirits, thank you- just the pain from the hip. But my appointment on Thursday is definitely the pre-admission appointment. I have finished the navy blue Gansey/Cardigan I have been knitting for my friend Anne, but have not yet photographed it. The KP'ers that I am aware of, going to Defiance are Rookie, Jynx (Dreamweaver), Tami Ohio, Poledra (Kaye Jo) and her Step-mother Marla, Nittergma (I think), JHeiens and DH, NanaCaren and Jamie, Gweniepooh, and Marianne, these are those I can recall, there's bound to be others I have not remembered. Rookie took the role of organiser this year.
> Hugs back to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kriwtiekrew - you are more than welcome to join us next year - it will be our fifth knit a palooza. we really look forward to your joining us next year - what fun to meet you. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Just dropping by, thanks for all the updates. Sorry to hear Sam has lost weight and has no appetite. Hopefully things will get better for him.
> 
> Would love to go on a trip like that and meet lots of people from KP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you lyd - appreciate the prayers. slowly but surely i am going to get better. so nice of you to stop by - looking forward to hearing from you again. --- sam



lyd said:


> Please let Sam know he is in our prayers and thoughts! Miss him! I may not participate but I read it every week.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Very beautiful sweater ! The colour is regal looking.


Thank you, the colour is quite a bit lighter and brighter than the photo in reality. I would call it cobalt.
I wore it yesterday and it's lovely and warm like cashmere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good lord - i do need to trim the beard. i really hated missing all the fun. there is always next year. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you Julie, Kate, and Margaret, for starting a new week.
> Hard to keep up with you all this last week, having great fun, with great people, I wish we could all be here.
> David got home today and sent me pictures of the babies. Lol.
> Marla and my diet kinda bit it, but we only had 2 weeks left so it's all good, having too much fun.
> I have a few pictures to post.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.
Angelam, thank you. Your garden tours sound wonderful.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

angelam said:


> Glad you are home safely and enjoyed meeting everyone. Take hubby with you next year!


I'm gonna try!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health. 
Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.

We had some sad news yesterday again! Oh boy we have had a lot these past 6 months. Another close friend and work colleague, who has a severely disabled adult daughter, was celebrating his birthday Friday evening at home with family and his beloved daughter passed away. He's struggling with the shock of it.
So yet another funeral sometime this week for us. Lots of tissues needed for this one, young people are always the hardest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi thought there were at least forty or more for the bbq last night. it sure seemed like the biggest group we have had. --- sam


That is indeed a goodly number, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
> Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health.
> Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.
> 
> ...


You've had a bad run of deaths, Fan. Lets hope this is the last for a good long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Seven in the morning- and the sun is still well below the horizon, although there is some colour. The forecast is for rain, but my barometer says sun- I wonder which will prove accurate?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Deepest condolences, Fan, and blessings to those grieving this young woman.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The verdict on the oatmeal bars is delicious, but wow are they rich. That's good, however, as it will prevent my eating too many at once! Link: http://tiphero.com/no-bake-chocolate-oat-bars/ They have peanut butter, Sam, so might help you put some weight back on.

I went through the WIP bag. Seven hats (ribbing done) and a pair of socks I'd completely forgotten about turned up! Guess I had better get busy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Deepest condolences, Fan, and blessings to those grieving this young woman.


Blessings gratefully accepted, thank you. 8 losses is more than enough that's for real.'


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Blessings gratefully accepted, thank you. 8 losses is more than enough that's for real.'


Yes,that's a lot of sadness for all concerned.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Deepest condolences, Fan, and blessings to those grieving this young woman.


Well said Sorlenna.
Fan, condolescenses for the many losses you have had.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm keeping that recipe. Thanks. Do you use guacamole or just mashed up avocado? I could have used this a couple of weeks ago at our get-together.


I actually use avocado dip, but that is what is great about this recipe. If you like guacamole, use that. Different seasoned hams will also give different flavor


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret I hope you get some answers from the doctor & get back to normal. I'm glad your mom seems to be doing well.
> Nikki, you must have got up at the crack of dawn to be home so early. I'm glad you had a good time. Seems from the photos everyone did. I hope all the excitement wasn't too much for Sam.
> 
> Heather, hope you get the paperwork done soon & can get employment
> ...


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm08: :sm23:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
> Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health.
> Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you all. Pass onto friend and family please


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Decided to watch new TV show the Loch , murder mystery set in Scotland round Loch Ness thought it would be like Shetland and very scenic , well it was is very scenic but nothing like Shetland more gory , I'm thinking the wierd looking kid in the coma is only pretending and he's the killer so when at the end he opened his eyes I jumped a mile , don't think I'll be going to sleep any time soon 
Very dark and wild here tonight , the trees are really swaying and bending in the wind


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Martina and Sassafras sincere thanks re our latest bereavement. Will pass on your condolences to the family concerned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to watch new TV show the Loch , murder mystery set in Scotland round Loch Ness thought it would be like Shetland and very scenic , well it was is very scenic but nothing like Shetland more gory , I'm thinking the wierd looking kid in the coma is only pretending and he's the killer so when at the end he opened his eyes I jumped a mile , don't think I'll be going to sleep any time soon
> Very dark and wild here tonight , the trees are really swaying and bending in the wind


That'l larn ya!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, my condolences on the loss of another friend. You've really had a bad year.

Sorleena, thanks for sharing the recipe.

Sam, good to hear from you, I'm glad you got to enjoy the company. I hope you will get better every day.

We are just back from a barbecue DHs cousin had to celebrate her mom's 91st birthday, there were about 25 family members there. It was a good time, we got to see some of the younger generation that we don't see very often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, my condolences on the loss of another friend. You've really had a bad year.
> 
> Sorleena, thanks for sharing the recipe.
> 
> ...


91 is really good going! Hope your weather played ball, or is it still cold?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, sounds like the weather was perfect for a spooky show...or not!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Are these the same as our favorite cookies just in bar form? Edit:. I found where you posted the recipe thanks!!



Sorlenna said:


> I made the oatmeal peanut butter chocolate bars. They're in the fridge cooling now. We'll see but they smell amazing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Are these the same as our favorite cookies just in bar form? Edit:. I found where you posted the recipe thanks!!


No, though the ingredients are similar. I think I like this one better!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I stumbled on your picture of your "possum merino silk jumper" and fell in love
> It's absolutely gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the pattern name
> ...


Hi Michelle. Welcome to our Tea Party. I don't think I've seen you here before. We are a good group of crafters who are always welcoming to newcomers. Our host is Sam who has been under the weather for the last week but he always has an extra chair at the tea table.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well I'm caught up at last. I've just got home from a lovely afternoon out visiting two gardens. One, belonging to one of the consultants from the clinic, was open as part of our "Open Gardens" scheme. A beautiful old house which, for Downton Abbey fans was used as Mrs Crawley's house, and has gorgeous gardens. The second Greys Court is a National Trust property and again has beautiful gardens. I'm now pooped and holding down the sofa until Poldark is on TV later on. I'm inspired to get out in my garden, but perhaps tomorrow!


Sounds like you had a lovely afternoon. Too bad you couldn't post a picture of Mrs. Crawley's house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi thought there were at least forty or more for the bbq last night. it sure seemed like the biggest group we have had. --- sam


Sam, I hope you didn't over exert yourself with all our KPrs there. Must have been a great time with everyone there. I was there in spirit if not in body.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
> Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health.
> Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that. Condolences to the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I actually use avocado dip, but that is what is great about this recipe. If you like guacamole, use that. Different seasoned hams will also give different flavor


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to watch new TV show the Loch , murder mystery set in Scotland round Loch Ness thought it would be like Shetland and very scenic , well it was is very scenic but nothing like Shetland more gory , I'm thinking the wierd looking kid in the coma is only pretending and he's the killer so when at the end he opened his eyes I jumped a mile , don't think I'll be going to sleep any time soon
> Very dark and wild here tonight , the trees are really swaying and bending in the wind


I haven't heard about that show yet. Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 91 is really good going! Hope your weather played ball, or is it still cold?


Still cool today but no more rain. We ate in the house, its 14C/57F now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I stumbled on your picture of your "possum merino silk jumper" and fell in love
> It's absolutely gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the pattern name
> ...


Welcome to our tea party.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear that. Condolences to the family.


Thank you Liz, much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still cool today but no more rain. We ate in the house, its 14C/57F now


so much for summer! I hope you do get some crops in (harvested) before autumn!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Sam, I hope you didn't over exert yourself with all our KPrs there. Must have been a great time with everyone there. I was there in spirit if not in body.


We didn't let him do much and neither did Heidi.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Back home and putting my tired feet up for a bit. My FitBit thinks it has been attached to someone else for the past couple of days.

What a wonderful time thanks to all the people who helped out:
Dreamweaver for helping with the shopping and prep of food and helping it get served and cleaned up; JackLou for all of her volunteered help; My sister-in-law for making the salads and helping serve, pup lover (Dawn) for making the delicious quick breads, KHinkle for the tea party idea, set up and sweets table; all those who brought food to Gary & Heidi's. Plus our grill masters and so many other things and to Sam and the Moser family for opening up their home to us. GrandmaPaula's Bob took over 160 photos that I'll be going through to build an album to share with you. I'll be mentioning other people and their contributions as I talk about some of the other events. It was truly the work of many hands. I'll also do a report on the silent auction results (phenomenal) and other activities. 

For tonight though I'm headed to bed after a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back home and putting my tired feet up for a bit. My FitBit thinks it has been attached to someone else for the past couple of days.
> 
> What a wonderful time thanks to all the people who helped out:
> Dreamweaver for helping with the shopping and prep of food and helping it get served and cleaned up; JackLou for all of her volunteered help; My sister-in-law for making the salads and helping serve, pup lover (Dawn) for making the delicious quick breads, KHinkle for the tea party idea, set up and sweets table; all those who brought food to Gary & Heidi's. Plus our grill masters and so many other things. GrandmaPaula's Bob took over 160 photos that I'll be going through to build an album to share with you. I'll be mentioning other people and their contributions as I talk about some of the other events. It was truly the work of many hands. I'll also do a report on the silent auction results (phenomenal) and other activities. For tonight though I'm headed to bed after a wonderful weekend.


Sleep well, it will be good to hear all about everything!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan... Sorry to hear about your loss of a friend's daughter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back home and putting my tired feet up for a bit. My FitBit thinks it has been attached to someone else for the past couple of days.
> 
> What a wonderful time thanks to all the people who helped out:
> Dreamweaver for helping with the shopping and prep of food and helping it get served and cleaned up; JackLou for all of her volunteered help; My sister-in-law for making the salads and helping serve, pup lover (Dawn) for making the delicious quick breads, KHinkle for the tea party idea, set up and sweets table; all those who brought food to Gary & Heidi's. Plus our grill masters and so many other things. GrandmaPaula's Bob took over 160 photos that I'll be going through to build an album to share with you. I'll be mentioning other people and their contributions as I talk about some of the other events. It was truly the work of many hands. I'll also do a report on the silent auction results (phenomenal) and other activities. For tonight though I'm headed to bed after a wonderful weekend.


I delivered the money this evening to the Watkins (Bella's family) and was told that they had to put new tires on the vehicle that is used to take the children to the specialty doctors. The funds raised was quite appreciated.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My gratitude for the generous support, both financially and emotionally, for the efforts our family puts into the ministry and support for the folks at Take Flight (Elm). You've all been heartwarming and strengthening. I hadn't realized just how much you all mean to me and Don. Your support and rejoicing for Tim's accomplishments mean so much to us. Even the left-over food stuffs are needed for meals tomorrow and the rest of the week. This weekend has been such a blessing to each one who was able to participate.

I ask God to send His richest blessings on each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

[I so enjoed aeeing you Joy and hearing about Tim and Elm i enjoyed connecting with all of you i had mo idea how much i needed a weekend away 
You all mean so much to me ýoure all like family quote=jheiens]My gratitude for the generous support, both financially and emotionally, for the efforts our family puts into the ministry and support for the folks at Take Flight (Elm). You've all been heartwarming and strengthening. I hadn't realized just how much you all mean to me and Don. Your support and rejoicing for Tim's accomplishments mean so much to us. Even the left-over food stuffs are needed for meals tomorrow and the rest of the week. This weekend has been such a blessing to each one who was able to participate.

I ask God to send His richest blessings on each of you.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> A watermelon bowl for 2017.


That looks fabulous and very yummy too. :sm11:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

[So sorry for your friend!quote=Fan]Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health. 
Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.

We had some sad news yesterday again! Oh boy we have had a lot these past 6 months. Another close friend and work colleague, who has a severely disabled adult daughter, was celebrating his birthday Friday evening at home with family and his beloved daughter passed away. He's struggling with the shock of it.
So yet another funeral sometime this week for us. Lots of tissues needed for this one, young people are always the hardest.[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> heidi thought there were at least forty or more for the bbq last night. it sure seemed like the biggest group we have had. --- sam


Wow that is an amazing number. Did you have a good weekend Sam? I bet you got lots of "mothering" from all the TP ladies. Hope you are starting to feel a little stronger.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
> Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health.
> Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear your sad news. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still cool today but no more rain. We ate in the house, its 14C/57F now


That is our temperature here today also. Except you are supposed to having Summer! The warm weather must be somewhere...... hope it finds you soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back home and putting my tired feet up for a bit. My FitBit thinks it has been attached to someone else for the past couple of days.
> 
> What a wonderful time thanks to all the people who helped out:
> Dreamweaver for helping with the shopping and prep of food and helping it get served and cleaned up; JackLou for all of her volunteered help; My sister-in-law for making the salads and helping serve, pup lover (Dawn) for making the delicious quick breads, KHinkle for the tea party idea, set up and sweets table; all those who brought food to Gary & Heidi's. Plus our grill masters and so many other things and to Sam and the Moser family for opening up their home to us. GrandmaPaula's Bob took over 160 photos that I'll be going through to build an album to share with you. I'll be mentioning other people and their contributions as I talk about some of the other events. It was truly the work of many hands. I'll also do a report on the silent auction results (phenomenal) and other activities.
> ...


 :sm24: Looking foreward to hearing about it all....


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My gratitude for the generous support, both financially and emotionally, for the efforts our family puts into the ministry and support for the folks at Take Flight (Elm). You've all been heartwarming and strengthening. I hadn't realized just how much you all mean to me and Don. Your support and rejoicing for Tim's accomplishments mean so much to us. Even the left-over food stuffs are needed for meals tomorrow and the rest of the week. This weekend has been such a blessing to each one who was able to participate.
> 
> I ask God to send His richest blessings on each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How kind and generous of everyone, fantastic that you have left overs to help out with meals at Elm this week. :sm11:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news. :sm03:


Thank you, always a shock when these things happen, way too many in our circle lately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


They are looking good. You're sure up late, is your shoulder troubling you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like KAP was once again a great success.
I'm glad the silent auction went well & raised funds for 2 such worthy causes.
Jeanette, in sure everyone was thrilled with your organization skills. I look forward to pictures of everything


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That'l larn ya!


No I've got to watch the next 5 weeks now to see who is the bad guy . I slept better than I thought, although I have been feeling really tired lately and sleeping more than I usually do , think I need some of those vitamins Sorlenna was talking about


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


They look great Nikki


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still cool today but no more rain. We ate in the house, its 14C/57F now


Glad you had a nice time with family Bonnie even though you had to eat inside .
Even though it's been funny weather here one day rainy , next day sunny but breezy we have still had reasonable temperatures so it's been quite warm , maybe a touch to warm at night time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


Looking good! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
> Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health.
> Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this Fan. You have had more than your fair share of sad news these last 6 months and as you say, the young people are the hardest. I hope this is the last for a very long time. Condolences to all the family and hugs for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to watch new TV show the Loch , murder mystery set in Scotland round Loch Ness thought it would be like Shetland and very scenic , well it was is very scenic but nothing like Shetland more gory , I'm thinking the wierd looking kid in the coma is only pretending and he's the killer so when at the end he opened his eyes I jumped a mile , don't think I'll be going to sleep any time soon
> Very dark and wild here tonight , the trees are really swaying and bending in the wind


I was torn between this and Poldark. Guess who won!! I bet I had better dreams than you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely afternoon. Too bad you couldn't post a picture of Mrs. Crawley's house.


I do have a very good picture of the house on my phone, but I can't work out how to post it on here. Had it been on my camera I could have done it! Need to get a teenager on the job.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back home and putting my tired feet up for a bit. My FitBit thinks it has been attached to someone else for the past couple of days.
> 
> What a wonderful time thanks to all the people who helped out:
> Dreamweaver for helping with the shopping and prep of food and helping it get served and cleaned up; JackLou for all of her volunteered help; My sister-in-law for making the salads and helping serve, pup lover (Dawn) for making the delicious quick breads, KHinkle for the tea party idea, set up and sweets table; all those who brought food to Gary & Heidi's. Plus our grill masters and so many other things and to Sam and the Moser family for opening up their home to us. GrandmaPaula's Bob took over 160 photos that I'll be going through to build an album to share with you. I'll be mentioning other people and their contributions as I talk about some of the other events. It was truly the work of many hands. I'll also do a report on the silent auction results (phenomenal) and other activities.
> ...


I think you deserve a well earned sleep. I look forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about your weekend in due course. That everyone had such a good time and at the same time provide help for Elm and Bella's family makes it even more special.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I was torn between this and Poldark. Guess who won!! I bet I had better dreams than you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You dreamt of all the beautiful Cornish scenery then :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You dreamt of all the beautiful Cornish scenery then :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


Looking good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> A watermelon bowl for 2017.


Looks very appealing indeed. Love the teapot for the Tea Party


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret I hope you get some answers from the doctor & get back to normal. I'm glad your mom seems to be doing well.
> Nikki, you must have got up at the crack of dawn to be home so early. I'm glad you had a good time. Seems from the photos everyone did. I hope all the excitement wasn't too much for Sam.
> 
> Heather, hope you get the paperwork done soon & can get employment
> ...


Much what we are having in winter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> You can ask your doc to have your vit. D level checked. Many people find they hare surprisingly low.


It 's a problem here as well despite all our sunlight. They say it's becuase we all so sun smart now. But I'm low and I'm not good at being sunsmart so don't know why. So I am on Vitamin D


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! We arrived home at about 7:30 Sunday night to find that we had no water! The pump in the well is fine, but the assist motor in the basement had a blown capacitor, so Bob will either replace that or the motor this morning. We used the bathrooms at our church last night and this morning (we live only about a block away) and will use our daughter's shower later this morning if ours isn't fixed. We can always stay in her guest room, but we really wanted to sleep in our own bed last night.

The joys of living in the country!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're seeing your GP soon. You've not been feeling well for some time now. Hope you get some answers.


Would have gone last week if not for Mums surgery.
Feeling almost normal now- appetite still low but not too bad (in fact would be good if stayed like this! as I am now able to eat enough to be OK on and can face most foods.). Am still going to the GP though.

Went to see Mum today with Maryanne and was just thinking of heading home when Vicky messaged to say they were 20 minutes away. Well I couldn't leave after that could I? So caught up with them as well- one little girl is growing up so quickly and looking older. They tried to tell her they where going to see Great-Grandma but it was clear from her delight that she thought it was Grandma she was going to see! So that was wonderful to hear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi thought there were at least forty or more for the bbq last night. it sure seemed like the biggest group we have had. --- sam


Wow-isn't that wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
> Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health.
> Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.
> 
> ...


It's hard for the family but when David's twin brother passed away (also very significant disabilities) his mother said to Maryanne (who happened to be there) before anyone had the chance to arrive that at least they didn't need to worry now about what Pip would do after they died. She grieved him till the day she died what was also in a way relieved that He wouldn't be facing life without them.

But you sure are having more than your share of deaths close to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The verdict on the oatmeal bars is delicious, but wow are they rich. That's good, however, as it will prevent my eating too many at once! Link: http://tiphero.com/no-bake-chocolate-oat-bars/ They have peanut butter, Sam, so might help you put some weight back on.
> 
> I went through the WIP bag. Seven hats (ribbing done) and a pair of socks I'd completely forgotten about turned up! Guess I had better get busy.


They do look delicious indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back home and putting my tired feet up for a bit. My FitBit thinks it has been attached to someone else for the past couple of days.
> 
> What a wonderful time thanks to all the people who helped out:
> Dreamweaver for helping with the shopping and prep of food and helping it get served and cleaned up; JackLou for all of her volunteered help; My sister-in-law for making the salads and helping serve, pup lover (Dawn) for making the delicious quick breads, KHinkle for the tea party idea, set up and sweets table; all those who brought food to Gary & Heidi's. Plus our grill masters and so many other things and to Sam and the Moser family for opening up their home to us. GrandmaPaula's Bob took over 160 photos that I'll be going through to build an album to share with you. I'll be mentioning other people and their contributions as I talk about some of the other events. It was truly the work of many hands. I'll also do a report on the silent auction results (phenomenal) and other activities.
> ...


After all your work you deserve a sleep. Well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


Makes it easier to not knit the wrong one if they are totally different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! We arrived home at about 7:30 Sunday night to find that we had no water! The pump in the well is fine, but the assist motor in the basement had a blown capacitor, so Bob will either replace that or the motor this morning. We used the bathrooms at our church last night and this morning (we live only about a block away) and will use our daughter's shower later this morning if ours isn't fixed. We can always stay in her guest room, but we really wanted to sleep in our own bed last night.
> 
> The joys of living in the country!!!


Not what you needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Are these the same as our favorite cookies just in bar form? Edit:. I found where you posted the recipe thanks!!


Good to see you here again Dawn. Hows life been going?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I delivered the money this evening to the Watkins (Bella's family) and was told that they had to put new tires on the vehicle that is used to take the children to the specialty doctors. The funds raised was quite appreciated.


Isn't God good with his timing?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> They do look delicious indeed.


Missed the original recipe posting so thanks for the quote. Wow! That does look good!!!!! And glutton-free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I've got to watch the next 5 weeks now to see who is the bad guy . I slept better than I thought, although I have been feeling really tired lately and sleeping more than I usually do , think I need some of those vitamins Sorlenna was talking about


I'll have to keep an eye out for it- good reason to buy the TV Guide- I enjoy a good who - dunnit! I get very tired too, but have been blaming the hip. Gynaecology appointment over, and all clear, shopping in the morning, Wednesday is Seniors' Club Day, then Thursday is the all important Orthopaedics appointment. Friday the grass will be cut, if the weather is ok, Saturday Anne comes to collect her Cardigan, and take me to lunch- busy week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for it- good reason to buy the TV Guide- I enjoy a good who - dunnit! I get very tired too, but have been blaming the hip. Gynaecology appointment over, and all clear, shopping in the morning, Wednesday is Seniors' Club Day, then Thursday is the all important Orthopaedics appointment. Friday the grass will be cut, if the weather is ok, Saturday Anne comes to collect her Cardigan, and take me to lunch- busy week.


Wow Julie, it is stunning! Anne will love it I am sure. Great that your Gyno appointment went well. Well you sure are going to have a busy week. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! We arrived home at about 7:30 Sunday night to find that we had no water! The pump in the well is fine, but the assist motor in the basement had a blown capacitor, so Bob will either replace that or the motor this morning. We used the bathrooms at our church last night and this morning (we live only about a block away) and will use our daughter's shower later this morning if ours isn't fixed. We can always stay in her guest room, but we really wanted to sleep in our own bed last night.
> 
> The joys of living in the country!!!


Not a nice surprise to come home to, but glad that Bob is as handy as he is and can fix it. Hope it all gets resolved quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would have gone last week if not for Mums surgery.
> Feeling almost normal now- appetite still low but not too bad (in fact would be good if stayed like this! as I am now able to eat enough to be OK on and can face most foods.). Am still going to the GP though.
> 
> Went to see Mum today with Maryanne and was just thinking of heading home when Vicky messaged to say they were 20 minutes away. Well I couldn't leave after that could I? So caught up with them as well- one little girl is growing up so quickly and looking older. They tried to tell her they where going to see Great-Grandma but it was clear from her delight that she thought it was Grandma she was going to see! So that was wonderful to hear.


It will be wonderful if Great Grandma lives till E is old enough to remember her, not just in the photographs you no doubt have of all the generations. How special.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would have gone last week if not for Mums surgery.
> Feeling almost normal now- appetite still low but not too bad (in fact would be good if stayed like this! as I am now able to eat enough to be OK on and can face most foods.). Am still going to the GP though.
> 
> Went to see Mum today with Maryanne and was just thinking of heading home when Vicky messaged to say they were 20 minutes away. Well I couldn't leave after that could I? So caught up with them as well- one little girl is growing up so quickly and looking older. They tried to tell her they where going to see Great-Grandma but it was clear from her delight that she thought it was Grandma she was going to see! So that was wonderful to hear.


It's always nice to witness that the grandchildren are glad to see us. It's a tough concept for them to know that Mom has a Mom and Grandma has a Mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Missed the original recipe posting so thanks for the quote. Wow! That does look good!!!!! And glutton-free.


What a delightful typo!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Julie, it is stunning! Anne will love it I am sure. Great that your Gyno appointment went well. Well you sure are going to have a busy week. :sm11:


Anne saw the Cardigan a week and a half ago, when the second sleeve was part done- I put it on a long circular so she could try it on, so we know it fits. She could not tell where my fudging had happened so that is good.
I am glad all is ok in that part of my anatomy.
Good thing not all weeks are this hectic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! We arrived home at about 7:30 Sunday night to find that we had no water! The pump in the well is fine, but the assist motor in the basement had a blown capacitor, so Bob will either replace that or the motor this morning. We used the bathrooms at our church last night and this morning (we live only about a block away) and will use our daughter's shower later this morning if ours isn't fixed. We can always stay in her guest room, but we really wanted to sleep in our own bed last night.
> 
> The joys of living in the country!!!


Oh no that's not something you need when you have just got home ,although as I began to read I thought you were going to say a burst pipe so I suppose no water is the better option


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> Anne saw the Cardigan a week and a half ago, when the second sleeve was part done- I put it on a long circular so she could try it on, so we know it fits. She could not tell where my fudging had happened so that is good.
> I am glad all is ok in that part of my anatomy.
> Good thing not all weeks are this hectic.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came in from mjs, I am sure I have seen it before, but it is still funny:


A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman" and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.

"Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint the porch. How much will you charge me?"

Delighted, the girl quickly responded, "How about $50?"

The man agreed and told her that the paint and brushes and everything she would need were in the garage.

The man's wife, hearing the conversation, said to her husband, "Does she realize that our porch goes ALL the way around the house?"

"That's a bit cynical, isn't it?" he responded.

The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all those dumb blonde jokes."

A few hours later the blonde came to the door to collect her money.

"You're finished already??" the startled husband asked.

"Yes," the blonde replied, “and I even had paint left over so I gave it two coats. 

Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the $50 and handed it to her along with a $10 tip.

"Thank you," the blonde said, "And, by the way, it's not a Porch, it's a Lexus."


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Would have gone last week if not for Mums surgery.
> Feeling almost normal now- appetite still low but not too bad (in fact would be good if stayed like this! as I am now able to eat enough to be OK on and can face most foods.). Am still going to the GP though.
> 
> Went to see Mum today with Maryanne and was just thinking of heading home when Vicky messaged to say they were 20 minutes away. Well I couldn't leave after that could I? So caught up with them as well- one little girl is growing up so quickly and looking older. They tried to tell her they where going to see Great-Grandma but it was clear from her delight that she thought it was Grandma she was going to see! So that was wonderful to hear.


Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better Margaret and always good to get to see your granddaughter and a few cuddles


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs, I am sure I have seen it before, but it is still funny:
> 
> A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman" and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.
> 
> ...


Woops!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woops!


LOL :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to get back to bed- at one in the morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better Margaret and always good to get to see your granddaughter and a few cuddles


And tomorrow is my day with her here. Plenty of Elizabeth time this last week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Time to get back to bed- at one in the morning!


And I'm about to head the same way- at a respectable 10.30pm.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a delightful typo!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!


Probably not glutton-free. And gluton free only if you buy the right oats. That was a combination of the dreaded spell-check and my neglectful proof-reading!!! But fun, none the less.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful grandgirls Joy. How sweet of Fae to give Penelope the flowers.


sassafras123 said:


> Such a loving week. Will post a pic of grandgirls with their Dad. Fae, the graduate is on left, Penelope on right, she bought flowers for Fae.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, beautiful sweater.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan Julie. Love the way the buttons work right in to the classy design. Looking forward, Julie, to your seeing your orthopod and finally getting a hip replacement.
Darowil, glad you are a bit better, but also that you will see your primary care physician.
Misplaced, lost it seems forever as I can't find them, my size 4 dp needles and the yarn shop doesn't open until 10:00. Will go there right after my cardiologist 10:30 appointment..just the routine yearly checkup. Am certainly enjoying my days off. 
Got PALS done Saturday, no little task as there was a marathon coming down University Avenue and my testing place required me to cross the marathon runners. They were to let cars go across whenever there was a break in the runners..but failed to do that. As I was almost late, having started an hour early "just in case" of troubles, I finally turned into the L turn lane. "You can't get across here" the non-police helper said. "Oh yes I can, I said, as my Doctor is waiting for me in the Imaging Center," where the PALS test was to be. "I will wait for a break in the runners, but I am going so you had best get out of my way". "Oh, well, you can cross just after this purple jersey runner." I did, no problem. Can't understand why they didn't let many cars do this, as in the notes on the marathon, on line and in the newspaper it said that they would let cars pass whenever there was a break in the marathon runners. I think, as these were volunteers, that a bit of control went to their heads. It wasn't a lie, my Dr. A, anesthesiologist, was, indeed, waiting for me and the rest of his staff at the Imaging Center.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heads up Joy; I ate like a FOOL throughout the KAP and paid dearly for it. Not so much in weight gain but from eating the no-no foods really played havoc on my stomach/gut. Had horrible indigestion and stomach pains like crazy. Also no bowel movement in 4 days;
I know TMI. Am so glad to be fasting today. Feeling much better! Will certainly limit the no-no quantities if I break my routine again. Those no-no really made me feel bad. On a positive note though, it really drove home how bad those foods are for your body!



sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you. Do hope you feel better soon. I feel better on Gwens bone diet. I think no animal fat, white food, dairy, sugar helps guts.
> Jamie, wonderful pic, thank you, we ARE a family, isn't it nice?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for it- good reason to buy the TV Guide- I enjoy a good who - dunnit! I get very tired too, but have been blaming the hip. Gynaecology appointment over, and all clear, shopping in the morning, Wednesday is Seniors' Club Day, then Thursday is the all important Orthopaedics appointment. Friday the grass will be cut, if the weather is ok, Saturday Anne comes to collect her Cardigan, and take me to lunch- busy week.


Beautiful cardigan Julie I like the longer length and love the buttons


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam this year was our 5th year! We really did have a wonderful time and it was so awesome to see you , your family,
and everyone else again. Also awesome to meet new folks that attended! *Jeanette* you did an awesome job planning this year's KAP. *Kathy's* idea and planning the tea party luncheon (or High Tea as it was called) was fantastic as well as the teapot's door prize event! Shoot....all of it was fabulous!!! Already looking forward to next year! Starting my "seed fund"
with left over $$ from this one today! Also, note that Heidi thought this was the largest crowd at the KAP cookout; actually year two there were 32 at the KAP and at the cookout 43 counting her family, one of Bailey's friends, and the spouses. Of course, I don't know the count for year 3, 4 or 5 as I wasn't the one who organized it. It has been fun and wonderful to see it change, progress, and become such a tradition over the years.



thewren said:


> kriwtiekrew - you are more than welcome to join us next year - it will be our fifth knit a palooza. we really look forward to your joining us next year - what fun to meet you. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've already started on trying to convince my DH to attend too Nikki!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'm gonna try!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Last quick comment; my Granddaughter (Mya) drove all but 2 hours of the way home Sunday. She is an excellent driver and truly wanted to do the driving. We got to Marianne's by 7 pm and at my home by a little after 8. Still have to finish unloading the car this morning.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are looking good. You're sure up late, is your shoulder troubling you?


Both hubby and I are second shift workers, so we are usually up late.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! We arrived home at about 7:30 Sunday night to find that we had no water! The pump in the well is fine, but the assist motor in the basement had a blown capacitor, so Bob will either replace that or the motor this morning. We used the bathrooms at our church last night and this morning (we live only about a block away) and will use our daughter's shower later this morning if ours isn't fixed. We can always stay in her guest room, but we really wanted to sleep in our own bed last night.
> 
> The joys of living in the country!!!


That's a heck of a welcome home! But, I know what you mean about wanting to sleep in your own bed. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Makes it easier to not knit the wrong one if they are totally different.


Very true! I am using your toe-up workshop actually, very easy to follow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Very true! I am using your toe-up workshop actually, very easy to follow.


I got the yarn out to try Margarets toe up socks . I don't know if it was Margarets directions ???? or my fault but I'm some how just finishing the second sleeve on a top down ???? all done in 2 ply it feels light as a feather


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm about to head the same way- at a respectable 10.30pm.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Probably not glutton-free. And gluton free only if you buy the right oats. That was a combination of the dreaded spell-check and my neglectful proof-reading!!! But fun, none the less.


It gave me a good laugh which is always nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, beautiful sweater.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful cardigan Julie. Love the way the buttons work right in to the classy design. Looking forward, Julie, to your seeing your orthopod and finally getting a hip replacement.
> Darowil, glad you are a bit better, but also that you will see your primary care physician.
> Misplaced, lost it seems forever as I can't find them, my size 4 dp needles and the yarn shop doesn't open until 10:00. Will go there right after my cardiologist 10:30 appointment..just the routine yearly checkup. Am certainly enjoying my days off.
> Got PALS done Saturday, no little task as there was a marathon coming down University Avenue and my testing place required me to cross the marathon runners. They were to let cars go across whenever there was a break in the runners..but failed to do that. As I was almost late, having started an hour early "just in case" of troubles, I finally turned into the L turn lane. "You can't get across here" the non-police helper said. "Oh yes I can, I said, as my Doctor is waiting for me in the Imaging Center," where the PALS test was to be. "I will wait for a break in the runners, but I am going so you had best get out of my way". "Oh, well, you can cross just after this purple jersey runner." I did, no problem. Can't understand why they didn't let many cars do this, as in the notes on the marathon, on line and in the newspaper it said that they would let cars pass whenever there was a break in the marathon runners. I think, as these were volunteers, that a bit of control went to their heads. It wasn't a lie, my Dr. A, anesthesiologist, was, indeed, waiting for me and the rest of his staff at the Imaging Center.


Thank you, Joyce. I too will be glad when I know what Thursday will bring!
I am glad you did finally get through to your destination on Saturday. Great that retirement is proving fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heads up Joy; I ate like a FOOL throughout the KAP and paid dearly for it. Not so much in weight gain but from eating the no-no foods really played havoc on my stomach/gut. Had horrible indigestion and stomach pains like crazy. Also no bowel movement in 4 days;
> I know TMI. Am so glad to be fasting today. Feeling much better! Will certainly limit the no-no quantities if I break my routine again. Those no-no really made me feel bad. On a positive note though, it really drove home how bad those foods are for your body!


That was not good at all, Gwen! But a valuable lesson as you say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful cardigan Julie I like the longer length and love the buttons


Thank you, Sonja! Anne says it is only JUST long enough, although I did knit it to the measurements she gave me! Those buttons were $66 (including the little ones at the back so the thread did not pull through). But they do look nice on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Last quick comment; my Granddaughter (Mya) drove all but 2 hours of the way home Sunday. She is an excellent driver and truly wanted to do the driving. We got to Marianne's by 7 pm and at my home by a little after 8. Still have to finish unloading the car this morning.


Glad you are safely home, all of you. I guess you drove the other two hours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for it- good reason to buy the TV Guide- I enjoy a good who - dunnit! I get very tired too, but have been blaming the hip. Gynaecology appointment over, and all clear, shopping in the morning, Wednesday is Seniors' Club Day, then Thursday is the all important Orthopaedics appointment. Friday the grass will be cut, if the weather is ok, Saturday Anne comes to collect her Cardigan, and take me to lunch- busy week.


The cardigan is terrific! And glad all went well with the appointment. Keeping good thoughts for Thursday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The cardigan is terrific! And glad all went well with the appointment. Keeping good thoughts for Thursday.


Thank you so much Sorlenna! on all three counts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Probably not glutton-free. And gluton free only if you buy the right oats. That was a combination of the dreaded spell-check and my neglectful proof-reading!!! But fun, none the less.


Glutton free around here means I'm not in the house! LOL I did restrain myself (so far). :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heads up Joy; I ate like a FOOL throughout the KAP and paid dearly for it. Not so much in weight gain but from eating the no-no foods really played havoc on my stomach/gut. Had horrible indigestion and stomach pains like crazy. Also no bowel movement in 4 days;
> I know TMI. Am so glad to be fasting today. Feeling much better! Will certainly limit the no-no quantities if I break my routine again. Those no-no really made me feel bad. On a positive note though, it really drove home how bad those foods are for your body!


Gwen, diet aside, travel can have the effect of "binding one up"; I know a few people who experience that. But it's always good to get home and back to normal rhythms.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Today my GD Miss S is 4 years old...! Also Marge Whaples has her birthday today--has anyone heard from her? I know she doesn't celebrate because of her beliefs, but I wanted to acknowledge her as I miss her conversation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs, I am sure I have seen it before, but it is still funny:
> 
> A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman" and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.
> 
> ...


????????????????good one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got the yarn out to try Margarets toe up socks . I don't know if it was Margarets directions ???? or my fault but I'm some how just finishing the second sleeve on a top down ???? all done in 2 ply it feels light as a feather


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! Anne says it is only JUST long enough, although I did knit it to the measurements she gave me! Those buttons were $66 (including the little ones at the back so the thread did not pull through). But they do look nice on.


????& I thought buttons were expensive here!

It looks beautiful, Anne should be very happy.

You have a busy week, hope all goes well with the appointment & glad all is well from the gynaecologist visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, diet aside, travel can have the effect of "binding one up"; I know a few people who experience that. But it's always good to get home and back to normal rhythms.


I find that too, I think it's because I don't drink enough water & tea as I don't want to need a biffy 5 miles down the road????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, sorry your are having water trouble, I know from experience what s pain that can be but much better than a broken pipe. Hope it's not too expensive to fix.

Gwen, hope you are feeling back to normal soon. Great that Mya could help with the driving. I'm surprised you are home so quickly, I thought it took 2 days.

Sorleena, happy birthday to your GD.

Margaret, I find it quite amusing that someone who thought it was no big deal if you didn't have GKs is now enjoying E so much. They really are great & soon you will have 2. Good your morning m is feeling well enough for company.
Well, must get off here as GD has arrived & NEEDS to do some crafts????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today my GD Miss S is 4 years old...! Also Marge Whaples has her birthday today--has anyone heard from her? I know she doesn't celebrate because of her beliefs, but I wanted to acknowledge her as I miss her conversation.


I had kept quiet for that reason- I have heard from her some time back- she is not keeping good health to put it mildly- and because of finances has very little computer ability.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????& I thought buttons were expensive here!
> 
> It looks beautiful, Anne should be very happy.
> 
> You have a busy week, hope all goes well with the appointment & glad all is well from the gynaecologist visit.


They are Italian buttons- but they do look good!

Anne is one of those people who often is really disappointed at first, then things grow on her.

Thanks, and I must try to rest a bit the morning is creeping up on me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for info. I didn't have second fast day. I'm feeling week and get winded easily. Think it might be I didn't take vit D or E last week. Was able to walk Maya this morning. Will go for knee X-ray shortly. Glad Mya was able to drive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KAP Update:

Somehow, I didn't get all of the silent auction bid sheets in the box to come home with me, but I do have the final tally for the charities that were nominated and selected:

The Elm - OhioJoy's family's Take Flight support house that provides meals and so many other services for those in need in her County: Amount raised for them was $456.00.

Saving Super Bella - Amounts were donated toward the entire family of $344.00

I had 30 clipboards for the auction and Mary's bible camp let us borrow more so that we would have enough for the 50 items that were up for auction. The response was overwhelming and I wasn't quite ready for so many, but we'll be better prepared for next year. We had donated items from the members present (including Matthew and Tami's friends from the Ohio knitting group), from Bonnie and OneApril and some yarn merchants. 

The total $'s received as mentioned above exceeds the sum total of the winning bids so winning bidders padded their donations a little bit. It was quite a fabulous outcome. Thank you to all of the donors and bidders!

Any suggestions to improve next year's KAP's silent auction are greatly appreciated.

Dreamweaver and I are headed out to our Botanic Gardens for a walk to work off some of the extra calories consumed over the past few days. Very memorable were the desserts at Heidi and Gary's house: Recipes for Tami's flourless chocolate cake; Joy's apple/cranberry/cherry pies, and Paula's lemon blueberry cake are in high demand.

More updates with photos to come later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thought I'd post a few photos while Dreamweaver is getting ready:

You can see all of the helpers!!

I'll post the sweets table later today: Kathy H and Dawn did a fabulous job with supplying a wide variety of treats. We also had a delicious banana bread made by Paula's husband, Bob. How lucky is she? He was also our grill master - so he cooks and bakes!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> kriwtiekrew - you are more than welcome to join us next year - it will be our fifth knit a palooza. we really look forward to your joining us next year - what fun to meet you. --- sam


Sam, this was our fifth. Time sure flies. Gwen did 2013 and 2014, Tami did 2015, Phyllis and Tami did 2016, and Jeannette did 2017. Can hardly believe it's been that many tears.

Of course, now I'm second guessing myself. Ladies, correct me if I'm wrong.

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sweater is gorgeous Julie. Buttons are ridiculously expensive now days. Wish you could have been with us as we went to a JoAnn in Defiance and they had a large rack of buttons on clearance. Buttons that were 3 & 4 $$ were 50 cents. I stored up .

Fan loved your finished sweater also. Really beautiful.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! Anne says it is only JUST long enough, although I did knit it to the measurements she gave me! Those buttons were $66 (including the little ones at the back so the thread did not pull through). But they do look nice on.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's hard for the family but when David's twin brother passed away (also very significant disabilities) his mother said to Maryanne (who happened to be there) before anyone had the chance to arrive that at least they didn't need to worry now about what Pip would do after they died. She grieved him till the day she died what was also in a way relieved that He wouldn't be facing life without them.
> 
> But you sure are having more than your share of deaths close to you.


I feel the same way about my niece. Would love to have her here with us but know she is whole and running around singing her favorite songs up in heaven. I worried about how she would have coped without her mom. I know it is hard on her mom.

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, this was our fifth. Time sure flies. Gwen did 2013 and 2014, Tami did 2015, Phyllis and Tami did 2016, and Jeannette did 2017. Can hardly believe it's been that many tears.
> 
> Of course, now I'm second guessing myself. Ladies, correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Kathy


You are correct. Each gathering has been unique and fun.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

[Sorry to have missed the tea such a great idea! The food was absolutely the best!quote=Gweniepooh]Sam this year was our 5th year! We really did have a wonderful time and it was so awesome to see you , your family,
and everyone else again. Also awesome to meet new folks that attended! *Jeanette* you did an awesome job planning this year's KAP. *Kathy's* idea and planning the tea party luncheon (or High Tea as it was called) was fantastic as well as the teapot's door prize event! Shoot....all of it was fabulous!!! Already looking forward to next year! Starting my "seed fund"
with left over $$ from this one today! Also, note that Heidi thought this was the largest crowd at the KAP cookout; actually year two there were 32 at the KAP and at the cookout 43 counting her family, one of Bailey's friends, and the spouses. Of course, I don't know the count for year 3, 4 or 5 as I wasn't the one who organized it. It has been fun and wonderful to see it change, progress, and become such a tradition over the years.[/quote]


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


Colorful twins for sure! Pretty colors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The sweater is gorgeous Julie. Buttons are ridiculously expensive now days. Wish you could have been with us as we went to a JoAnn in Defiance and they had a large rack of buttons on clearance. Buttons that were 3 & 4 $$ were 50 cents. I stored up .
> 
> Fan loved your finished sweater also. Really beautiful.


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's a heck of a welcome home! But, I know what you mean about wanting to sleep in your own bed. Hope it gets fixed soon.


Turns out we need a new pump, too. Bob is out there digging up the well, he's almost done - he's taking lots of breaks and drinking lots of bottled water. Hopefully by late afternoon, we'll have water again! If we need to, we'll spend tonight at Beth's house - she has a guest room, and more importantly - a working shower. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heads up Joy; I ate like a FOOL throughout the KAP and paid dearly for it. Not so much in weight gain but from eating the no-no foods really played havoc on my stomach/gut. Had horrible indigestion and stomach pains like crazy. Also no bowel movement in 4 days;
> I know TMI. Am so glad to be fasting today. Feeling much better! Will certainly limit the no-no quantities if I break my routine again. Those no-no really made me feel bad. On a positive note though, it really drove home how bad those foods are for your body!


Gwen, just as a matter of interest, what do they class as no-no foods? I've just started a diet plan with Slimming World on-line and so far so good, there's so much you can eat and you are allowed up to 15 "syns" a day (a packet of crisp is 6 syns....I had to find that out quickly! ) Hoping I can keep it up, I would like to lose about 20 lbs before we go on holiday in September.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


Lucky Marla. What a treat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back home and putting my tired feet up for a bit. My FitBit thinks it has been attached to someone else for the past couple of days.
> 
> What a wonderful time thanks to all the people who helped out:
> Dreamweaver for helping with the shopping and prep of food and helping it get served and cleaned up; JackLou for all of her volunteered help; My sister-in-law for making the salads and helping serve, pup lover (Dawn) for making the delicious quick breads, KHinkle for the tea party idea, set up and sweets table; all those who brought food to Gary & Heidi's. Plus our grill masters and so many other things and to Sam and the Moser family for opening up their home to us. GrandmaPaula's Bob took over 160 photos that I'll be going through to build an album to share with you. I'll be mentioning other people and their contributions as I talk about some of the other events. It was truly the work of many hands. I'll also do a report on the silent auction results (phenomenal) and other activities.
> ...


I'm looking forward to hearing all about the weekend and seeing all the pics of everyone having a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The start of my first attempt at two-at-a-time-toe-up socks! Definitely going to be fraternal twins, lol.


They're going to be very colourful. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I do have a very good picture of the house on my phone, but I can't work out how to post it on here. Had it been on my camera I could have done it! Need to get a teenager on the job.


Sorry, I can't help you. I don't take photos on my phone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! We arrived home at about 7:30 Sunday night to find that we had no water! The pump in the well is fine, but the assist motor in the basement had a blown capacitor, so Bob will either replace that or the motor this morning. We used the bathrooms at our church last night and this morning (we live only about a block away) and will use our daughter's shower later this morning if ours isn't fixed. We can always stay in her guest room, but we really wanted to sleep in our own bed last night.
> 
> The joys of living in the country!!!


It's not the kind of surprise you want to have waiting for you. I hope it won't take long to fix.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for it- good reason to buy the TV Guide- I enjoy a good who - dunnit! I get very tired too, but have been blaming the hip. Gynaecology appointment over, and all clear, shopping in the morning, Wednesday is Seniors' Club Day, then Thursday is the all important Orthopaedics appointment. Friday the grass will be cut, if the weather is ok, Saturday Anne comes to collect her Cardigan, and take me to lunch- busy week.


You are certainly going to have a busy week. That's a very nice cardigan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a delightful typo!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs, I am sure I have seen it before, but it is still funny:
> 
> A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman" and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: And, then he "cried"!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today my GD Miss S is 4 years old...! Also Marge Whaples has her birthday today--has anyone heard from her? I know she doesn't celebrate because of her beliefs, but I wanted to acknowledge her as I miss her conversation.


Happy Birthday to your GD. and also a happy birthday to Marge.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP Update:
> 
> Somehow, I didn't get all of the silent auction bid sheets in the box to come home with me, but I do have the final tally for the charities that were nominated and selected:
> 
> ...


How wonderful that you were able to raise all that money for the various charities. The KAP is a very generous group. Hope you and Jynx enjoy the walk through the Gardens. From what I have read so far, sounds like the food was delicious and filling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


So nice of Matthew to do that for Marla. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thought I'd post a few photos while Dreamweaver is getting ready:
> 
> You can see all of the helpers!!
> 
> I'll post the sweets table later today: Kathy H and Dawn did a fabulous job with supplying a wide variety of treats. We also had a delicious banana bread made by Paula's husband, Bob. How lucky is she? He was also our grill master - so he cooks and bakes!


Did your meals take place at the hotel?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


That was a good idea to call your SIL. Get all the free help you can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

All caught up now...just waiting to see all the photos of the great weekend that I missed. It is very hot here today and I've put off going outside. I want to get some bricks to put around the edge of my garden. The mulch keeps blowing off onto the walk. I may go out if it cools a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP Update:
> 
> Somehow, I didn't get all of the silent auction bid sheets in the box to come home with me, but I do have the final tally for the charities that were nominated and selected:
> 
> ...


What great things good hearts can do! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had kept quiet for that reason- I have heard from her some time back- she is not keeping good health to put it mildly- and because of finances has very little computer ability.


I knew that had been the case a while ago--had hoped perhaps things had improved for her. :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, so glad Bob got help, hope you get a/c in.
Angelam, I send phone pics to my email, then I can open and save on iPad and then upload to KTP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, lucky Marla!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


I was forgetting, of course you're in summer now. Fan and I are adjusting to the chill.
Hope you get it all sorted before too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are certainly going to have a busy week. That's a very nice cardigan.


It is full on! And thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm09: :sm09:


it was a good one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm09: And, then he "cried"!


It leaves you to invent all sorts of endings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I knew that had been the case a while ago--had hoped perhaps things had improved for her. :sm13:


From what I gathered more of a regression.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. I've been glued to tv this morning, with the Louis Vuitton, Americas Cup yacht racing, and our NZ team just won so we are now in the races for the big silver Americas Cup. yipeeeee! Our arch rival Oracle from the NewYork yacht club will be our fierce opponent. The big catamarans fly through the water at 40 knots e.g. 80Kms, great to watch.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, so glad Bob got help, hope you get a/c in.
> Angelam, I send phone pics to my email, then I can open and save on iPad and then upload to KTP.


I've emailed it to my laptop but can't pick it up from there to post here! :sm03:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


Well done, Matthew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


I'm glad you got some help, wouldn't want Bob getting sick. Good that your SIL & GS were available. Hope you get the water going soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, sorry your are having water trouble, I know from experience what s pain that can be but much better than a broken pipe. Hope it's not too expensive to fix.
> 
> Gwen, hope you are feeling back to normal soon. Great that Mya could help with the driving. I'm surprised you are home so quickly, I thought it took 2 days.
> 
> ...


I really need to proof read????????. Margaret, it was supposed to say, glad your mom is well enough for company????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen, just as a matter of interest, what do they class as no-no foods? I've just started a diet plan with Slimming World on-line and so far so good, there's so much you can eat and you are allowed up to 15 "syns" a day (a packet of crisp is 6 syns....I had to find that out quickly! ) Hoping I can keep it up, I would like to lose about 20 lbs before we go on holiday in September.


Where are you off to in September? From the photos I've seen, you will be pretty thin if you lose 20 lbs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP Update:
> 
> Somehow, I didn't get all of the silent auction bid sheets in the box to come home with me, but I do have the final tally for the charities that were nominated and selected:
> 
> ...


What great results from the silent auction????????

It's so nice of Heidi & Gary to open their home for the get together


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GD has been keeping me busy, we've done some crafts, some gardening, been for a walk to take carrots to the horse but he was out in the pasture, then made cookies. Now she's watching some TV.
I've got supper in the slow cooker. Some days she wears me out????

Sonja, I hope you'll post a picture of your socks turned baby sweater????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP Update:
> 
> Somehow, I didn't get all of the silent auction bid sheets in the box to come home with me, but I do have the final tally for the charities that were nominated and selected:
> 
> ...


Great news about the silent auction donations and great that the money goes to Elm and Bella so family , the money will be well spent and not wasted like big charities do 
Hope you and Jynx enjoyed your walk


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where are you off to in September? From the photos I've seen, you will be pretty thin if you lose 20 lbs


DH & I are going to Majorca for 10 days. Thin???......I wish!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thought I'd post a few photos while Dreamweaver is getting ready:
> 
> You can see all of the helpers!!
> 
> I'll post the sweets table later today: Kathy H and Dawn did a fabulous job with supplying a wide variety of treats. We also had a delicious banana bread made by Paula's husband, Bob. How lucky is she? He was also our grill master - so he cooks and bakes!


Food looks delicious making me hungry which is a big no no as it's nearly bed time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


What a lovely thoughtful gift


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH & I are going to Majorca for 10 days. Thin???......I wish!


Oh, that will be a wonderful trip.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've emailed it to my laptop but can't pick it up from there to post here! :sm03:


Can you save the picture image from your email , if so the picture will go to your albums , you can then post it from there


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Majorca sounds wonderful.
Sonja, thank you for her Angelam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH & I are going to Majorca for 10 days. Thin???......I wish!


I had to look up where it was, sounds great


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

I hope at least some of the pictures of the KAP will name those shown. For those of us who have never met any of you, it can be pretty difficult to sort out who's who. Except for Sam, of course!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Jeanette and crew for a wonderful Knitapaloosa. You all did a great job. It was fun and great talking to one and all.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was forgetting, of course you're in summer now. Fan and I are adjusting to the chill.
> Hope you get it all sorted before too long.


Yes, Julie, it sure is summer! The high today on my front porch was 94*F (34*C). My son in law Ken and DGS Kenny came over and helped Bob a lot, all that's left to do is a little clean up which he'll do tomorrow. The water is back on, thank goodness, but will be pretty unusable for a few days. Putting in a new pump stirs up all the sediment at the bottom of the well, so the water is pretty brown right now. I went out this afternoon and bought some water for drinking and brushing our teeth and such, we'll be taking showers at our daughter's house for a couple of days, until the sediment settles out - takes any where from 3-5 days. We've been through this before - we've lived here for 43 years and I think this is the 3rd or 4th new pump. One of the joys of living in a little rural village - no city water. We also will probably eat out a lot because I can't wash dishes in the nasty water. I guess it just makes me realize how wonderful having running water is, it really is a luxury. Tomorrow I'm going to be hauling clothes to the laundromat, but it sure is better than having to haul them down to the creek across the road and beat them on a rock :sm09: :sm09: Life will be back to normal by this time next week, Lord willing!

P.S. the air conditioner is in, too!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What great results from the silent auction????????
> 
> It's so nice of Heidi & Gary to open their home for the get together


Bonnie, I'm the proud new owner of the Starry Night bag that you donated. It is even prettier than the picture that you posted a few weeks ago! Thank you for your donation to the auction and I promise to take very good care of it. Hugs, Paula


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

yea city water is easier we have gone through several new pumps in the last 30 some years glad you got your water back!


Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie, it sure is summer! The high today on my front porch was 94*F (34*C). My son in law Ken and DGS Kenny came over and helped Bob a lot, all that's left to do is a little clean up which he'll do tomorrow. The water is back on, thank goodness, but will be pretty unusable for a few days. Putting in a new pump stirs up all the sediment at the bottom of the well, so the water is pretty brown right now. I went out this afternoon and bought some water for drinking and brushing our teeth and such, we'll be taking showers at our daughter's house for a couple of days, until the sediment settles out - takes any where from 3-5 days. We've been through this before - we've lived here for 43 years and I think this is the 3rd or 4th new pump. One of the joys of living in a little rural village - no city water. We also will probably eat out a lot because I can't wash dishes in the nasty water. I guess it just makes me realize how wonderful having running water is, it really is a luxury. Tomorrow I'm going to be hauling clothes to the laundromat, but it sure is better than having to haul them down to the creek across the road and beat them on a rock :sm09: :sm09: Life will be back to normal by this time next week, Lord willing!
> 
> P.S. the air conditioner is in, too!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Very true! I am using your toe-up workshop actually, very easy to follow.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today my GD Miss S is 4 years old...! Also Marge Whaples has her birthday today--has anyone heard from her? I know she doesn't celebrate because of her beliefs, but I wanted to acknowledge her as I miss her conversation.


And Happy Birthday to your little granddaughter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Dang, I posted last night, but it didn't go through for some reason.
> 
> Only took 4 1/2 hours to get home from KAP as opposed to a little over 5 to get there, for some strange reason. I don't think I was driving and faster.
> 
> ...


Nikki I am so glad you came!

Fan love your jumper.

Margaret hope you find out why you aren't feeling well and are soon better.

Just reading a bit tonight. Having a nice time with our friends. Went out for pizza and ice cream then had a campfire. Friends are camp hosts and invited some of the other campers to join us. Really enjoyed it until the mosquitoes came out just before the International Space Station went over! We managed to stay out long enough to see it pass then made a beeline inside for the night. Think as soon as I post this going to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, sorry your are having water trouble, I know from experience what s pain that can be but much better than a broken pipe. Hope it's not too expensive to fix.
> 
> Gwen, hope you are feeling back to normal soon. Great that Mya could help with the driving. I'm surprised you are home so quickly, I thought it took 2 days.
> 
> ...


Was nice to put her down for rest though!
She is definitely calling Granddad Dad. She pointed to him in the garden and said Dad and then wanted to go out too. (Brett is usually Daddy)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP Update:
> 
> Somehow, I didn't get all of the silent auction bid sheets in the box to come home with me, but I do have the final tally for the charities that were nominated and selected:
> 
> ...


Well done to all those involved in the auction (donating or buying)- that is great response indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


Wasn't that lovely of him.

Maryanne came the other day clutching a Teddy Bear. She had bought it after Mothers Day when it was going out cheap and was going to give it to me at Christmas. But gave it to me the other day becuase she I might like it with all tht was going on with Grandma and me being sick as well. In fact here he is.
I'm knitting a blanket for Elizabeth's Baby. I asked if wanted to knit one and she said yes yes. Think she understands as well becuase she keeps watching it. It's thick yarn so hope to get it done today for her. Just to lie over her baby, not yet to wrap up. Might do a lighter one later when she is ready to wrap the baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


Sounds good to have younger people doing the hard work out in the sun. It is a concern as we age working hard in the heat. Will be great if they can get the a/c in as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad your well is set to rights, Paula.

What a darling bear, Margaret. I'm sure E will love her dolly blanket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie, it sure is summer! The high today on my front porch was 94*F (34*C). My son in law Ken and DGS Kenny came over and helped Bob a lot, all that's left to do is a little clean up which he'll do tomorrow. The water is back on, thank goodness, but will be pretty unusable for a few days. Putting in a new pump stirs up all the sediment at the bottom of the well, so the water is pretty brown right now. I went out this afternoon and bought some water for drinking and brushing our teeth and such, we'll be taking showers at our daughter's house for a couple of days, until the sediment settles out - takes any where from 3-5 days. We've been through this before - we've lived here for 43 years and I think this is the 3rd or 4th new pump. One of the joys of living in a little rural village - no city water. We also will probably eat out a lot because I can't wash dishes in the nasty water. I guess it just makes me realize how wonderful having running water is, it really is a luxury. Tomorrow I'm going to be hauling clothes to the laundromat, but it sure is better than having to haul them down to the creek across the road and beat them on a rock :sm09: :sm09: Life will be back to normal by this time next week, Lord willing!
> 
> P.S. the air conditioner is in, too!!


So all in all a good outcome. If a bit frustrating for a few days. At least you can have showers relatively easily. And like you say a laundromat is better than a rock in the creek. And if you have a far bit of washing at least it can all be washed at once. Which reminds me Elizabeth and I put load on today which I have forgotten to hang up- maybe wait until she gets up and she help me hang them up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got on last week's to find this weeks, and Julie, you gave me a chuckle when you said that you were a little early, because I'm a little late! 25 pages to catch up on! Now to read the summaries and see how much I can read.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, I'm the proud new owner of the Starry Night bag that you donated. It is even prettier than the picture that you posted a few weeks ago! Thank you for your donation to the auction and I promise to take very good care of it. Hugs, Paula


I'm glad someone liked it enough to bid????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> yea city water is easier we have gone through several new pumps in the last 30 some years glad you got your water back!


We also have had those joys, even had to dig a new well after the old cribbing gave way. One of the reasons for installing the generator was when the power is out we had no access to water, such a pain.

I'm glad you got things running again, Paula.

We have a lot Of iron in our water situation when we have trouble & it sits in the pipes, it comes out brown for a while so I have to hold off on laundry until it clears. Some have it so bad whites will turn orange if they have no filters


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can you save the picture image from your email , if so the picture will go to your albums , you can then post it from there


That's what I was hoping to do, but somehow it doesn't happen. I'll keep trying and maybe sometime it will work!! I hate to let technology beat me!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie, it sure is summer! The high today on my front porch was 94*F (34*C). My son in law Ken and DGS Kenny came over and helped Bob a lot, all that's left to do is a little clean up which he'll do tomorrow. The water is back on, thank goodness, but will be pretty unusable for a few days. Putting in a new pump stirs up all the sediment at the bottom of the well, so the water is pretty brown right now. I went out this afternoon and bought some water for drinking and brushing our teeth and such, we'll be taking showers at our daughter's house for a couple of days, until the sediment settles out - takes any where from 3-5 days. We've been through this before - we've lived here for 43 years and I think this is the 3rd or 4th new pump. One of the joys of living in a little rural village - no city water. We also will probably eat out a lot because I can't wash dishes in the nasty water. I guess it just makes me realize how wonderful having running water is, it really is a luxury. Tomorrow I'm going to be hauling clothes to the laundromat, but it sure is better than having to haul them down to the creek across the road and beat them on a rock :sm09: :sm09: Life will be back to normal by this time next week, Lord willing!
> 
> P.S. the air conditioner is in, too!!


Glad to hear you've got your water back on. Water on tap certainly is an (sometimes) unappreciated luxury.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! Anne says it is only JUST long enough, although I did knit it to the measurements she gave me! Those buttons were $66 (including the little ones at the back so the thread did not pull through). But they do look nice on.


They are lovely buttons but wow they were pretty expensive! :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


Well done Matthew! That was very nice of him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


That sounds like a good plan, great that they were free to come and help. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What great results from the silent auction????????
> 
> It's so nice of Heidi & Gary to open their home for the get together


Ditto.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH & I are going to Majorca for 10 days. Thin???......I wish!


Oooh lucky you! :sm24: And pfft to the weight.... I agree with Bonnie, you dont look like you need to lose 20 pounds. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Was nice to put her down for rest though!
> She is definitely calling Granddad Dad. She pointed to him in the garden and said Dad and then wanted to go out too. (Brett is usually Daddy)


It sounds like she is getting braver when around him now.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wasn't that lovely of him.
> 
> Maryanne came the other day clutching a Teddy Bear. She had bought it after Mothers Day when it was going out cheap and was going to give it to me at Christmas. But gave it to me the other day becuase she I might like it with all tht was going on with Grandma and me being sick as well. In fact here he is.
> I'm knitting a blanket for Elizabeth's Baby. I asked if wanted to knit one and she said yes yes. Think she understands as well becuase she keeps watching it. It's thick yarn so hope to get it done today for her. Just to lie over her baby, not yet to wrap up. Might do a lighter one later when she is ready to wrap the baby.


Aaaw lovely teddy. :sm11:

Elizabeth will love putting her doll to bed with your blanket. They are so cute when playing the "mother" role.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up where it was, sounds great


We have been quite a few times before, but not to this resort. It is very easy for us being only 2 1/2 hours away by plane.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't that lovely of him.
> 
> Maryanne came the other day clutching a Teddy Bear. She had bought it after Mothers Day when it was going out cheap and was going to give it to me at Christmas. But gave it to me the other day becuase she I might like it with all tht was going on with Grandma and me being sick as well. In fact here he is.
> I'm knitting a blanket for Elizabeth's Baby. I asked if wanted to knit one and she said yes yes. Think she understands as well becuase she keeps watching it. It's thick yarn so hope to get it done today for her. Just to lie over her baby, not yet to wrap up. Might do a lighter one later when she is ready to wrap the baby.


He's lovely and nice of Maryanne to think of you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also have had those joys, even had to dig a new well after the old cribbing gave way. One of the reasons for installing the generator was when the power is out we had no access to water, such a pain.
> 
> I'm glad you got things running again, Paula.
> 
> We have a lot Of iron in our water situation when we have trouble & it sits in the pipes, it comes out brown for a while so I have to hold off on laundry until it clears. Some have it so bad whites will turn orange if they have no filters


We have mains water, but occasionally (usually in winter) it turns quite brown from the peat in the soil. It is still ok to drink, but it can mark your washing - when I had my twin-tub washing machine and was spinning off nappies in the spin dryer bit, they came out with lovely big round brown circles all over them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oooh lucky you! :sm24: And pfft to the weight.... I agree with Bonnie, you dont look like you need to lose 20 pounds. :sm19:


Believe me, to get to what they say I should be for my height I actually need to lose 36 lbs, but I'll be pleased if I can get down by 20! Just wish you could target where it comes off as I really just want to shift it from my stomach area and the last time I dieted (for DS's wedding) I noticed that my watch was looser....losing weight from my wrists wasn't really the plan! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Believe me, to get to what they say I should be for my height I actually need to lose 36 lbs, but I'll be pleased if I can get down by 20! Just wish you could target where it comes off as I really just want to shift it from my stomach area and the last time I dieted (for DS's wedding) I noticed that my watch was looser....losing weight from my wrists wasn't really the plan! :sm16: :sm09:


Well slow and steady wins the race....re the wrists. LOL. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Believe me, to get to what they say I should be for my height I actually need to lose 36 lbs, but I'll be pleased if I can get down by 20! Just wish you could target where it comes off as I really just want to shift it from my stomach area and the last time I dieted (for DS's wedding) I noticed that my watch was looser....losing weight from my wrists wasn't really the plan! :sm16: :sm09:


I have the same problem , each time I've tried to lose weight my wrists get thinner but not my stomach , wish I could just stick a pin in the spare tyre


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have the same problem , each time I've tried to lose weight my wrists get thinner but not my stomach , wish I could just stick a pin in the spare tyre


I'd do that too if it worked! :sm06: :sm09: I'm not supposed to weigh myself until next Sunday (that'll be a week of dieting) but of course I got on the scales today.....I've lost 1lb!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds like she is getting braver when around him now.... :sm24:


Seems to have turned. In Bunnings today we went our own way for a while and then she saw him pointed out Dad and gave me a very happy smile to have seen him, went across the road to the park happily without me (though when I turned up with the shoes she did move to me). When she left she leant over to me for a cuddle and then leant over to Grandad as well.
I got a message from Vicky asking if I had feed her- she was on her 5th course!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Seems to have turned. In Bunnings today we went our own way for a while and then she saw him pointed out Dad and gave me a very happy smile to have seen him, went across the road to the park happily without me (though when I turned up with the shoes she did move to me). When she left she leant over to me for a cuddle and then leant over to Grandad as well.
> I got a message from Vicky asking if I had feed her- she was on her 5th course!


Oh that is great. Grandad must be happy. :sm11:

5th course..... she is a good eater then. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw lovely teddy. :sm11:
> 
> Elizabeth will love putting her doll to bed with your blanket. They are so cute when playing the "mother" role.


She had baby tucked under her arm to go home with her, water cup in that hand and bag over her arm-independent little girl. Which they are encouraging with No 2 on the way.
Here is baby put to bed with the blanket- very dark it seems (not so bad on the big photo). But took so long to attach not trying again. Very expensive bed as you see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She had baby tucked under her arm to go home with her, water cup in that hand and bag over her arm-independent little girl. Which they are encouraging with No 2 on the way.
> Here is baby put to bed with the blanket- very dark it seems (not so bad on the big photo). But took so long to attach not trying again. Very expensive bed as you see.


The blanket looks perfect and baby doll looks very cozy in her little bed.... :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have mains water, but occasionally (usually in winter) it turns quite brown from the peat in the soil. It is still ok to drink, but it can mark your washing - when I had my twin-tub washing machine and was spinning off nappies in the spin dryer bit, they came out with lovely big round brown circles all over them!


Our water when the girls were in nappies was brown. A friend was trying to work out what i was doing wrong to have such brown nappies- did all the same as her. Then I said it's our water it is brown!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie, it sure is summer! The high today on my front porch was 94*F (34*C). My son in law Ken and DGS Kenny came over and helped Bob a lot, all that's left to do is a little clean up which he'll do tomorrow. The water is back on, thank goodness, but will be pretty unusable for a few days. Putting in a new pump stirs up all the sediment at the bottom of the well, so the water is pretty brown right now. I went out this afternoon and bought some water for drinking and brushing our teeth and such, we'll be taking showers at our daughter's house for a couple of days, until the sediment settles out - takes any where from 3-5 days. We've been through this before - we've lived here for 43 years and I think this is the 3rd or 4th new pump. One of the joys of living in a little rural village - no city water. We also will probably eat out a lot because I can't wash dishes in the nasty water. I guess it just makes me realize how wonderful having running water is, it really is a luxury. Tomorrow I'm going to be hauling clothes to the laundromat, but it sure is better than having to haul them down to the creek across the road and beat them on a rock :sm09: :sm09: Life will be back to normal by this time next week, Lord willing!
> 
> P.S. the air conditioner is in, too!!


I am glad things are returning to normal- good to have back up. Our water supply in Scotland was from a burn up on the hillside, at one point an eel got stuck in the pipe, so now water and it took the men most of the weekend to locate it, flush it out, and get the water flowing again. That too was a wonderful mud colour before it settled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh that is great. Grandad must be happy. :sm11:
> 
> 5th course..... she is a good eater then. LOL


Very good eater- but that is excessive even for her.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds like a good plan, great that they were free to come and help. :sm24:


Yes, usually in the summer they go from one job to the next. Yesterday, they finished up a job in the morning and when I called, they were at motor vehicles re-registering their camper, so they came over as soon as they were done there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't that lovely of him.
> 
> Maryanne came the other day clutching a Teddy Bear. She had bought it after Mothers Day when it was going out cheap and was going to give it to me at Christmas. But gave it to me the other day becuase she I might like it with all tht was going on with Grandma and me being sick as well. In fact here he is.
> I'm knitting a blanket for Elizabeth's Baby. I asked if wanted to knit one and she said yes yes. Think she understands as well becuase she keeps watching it. It's thick yarn so hope to get it done today for her. Just to lie over her baby, not yet to wrap up. Might do a lighter one later when she is ready to wrap the baby.


Nice bear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I got on last week's to find this weeks, and Julie, you gave me a chuckle when you said that you were a little early, because I'm a little late! 25 pages to catch up on! Now to read the summaries and see how much I can read.


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The blanket looks perfect and baby doll looks very cozy in her little bed.... :sm24:


My family put two balls of yarn into my 60th birthday present- and this was one of them. Figured a use for them would arise. And now that I know how far it knits I might do a hat for E with the other one. Or not as time allows.But always next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are lovely buttons but wow they were pretty expensive! :sm06: :sm24:


They were indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She had baby tucked under her arm to go home with her, water cup in that hand and bag over her arm-independent little girl. Which they are encouraging with No 2 on the way.
> Here is baby put to bed with the blanket- very dark it seems (not so bad on the big photo). But took so long to attach not trying again. Very expensive bed as you see.


Cardboard boxes are such a versatile toy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'd do that too if it worked! :sm06: :sm09: I'm not supposed to weigh myself until next Sunday (that'll be a week of dieting) but of course I got on the scales today.....I've lost 1lb!


You'd think the part with the most excess fat would lose it first wouldn't you? Only just starting to think I can see a difference on my tummy- after 10 kgs off (around 22 pounds. That sounds so much better!). Some of that is from being sick so i'm hoping when I start eating again that it doesn't go back on again. Might as well get some benefit from being sick!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cardboard boxes are such a versatile toy!


And this one has had a long life. Given a hedgehog foot scraper when we lived in London, it long ago gave up the ghost but not the box! Guess we bought it back with things in it. Little knowing it would become a dolls bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And this one has had a long life. Given a hedgehog foot scraper when we lived in London, it long ago gave up the ghost but not the box! Guess we bought it back with things in it. Little knowing it would become a dolls bed.


Goodness me, that is longevity indeed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie, it sure is summer! The high today on my front porch was 94*F (34*C). My son in law Ken and DGS Kenny came over and helped Bob a lot, all that's left to do is a little clean up which he'll do tomorrow. The water is back on, thank goodness, but will be pretty unusable for a few days. Putting in a new pump stirs up all the sediment at the bottom of the well, so the water is pretty brown right now. I went out this afternoon and bought some water for drinking and brushing our teeth and such, we'll be taking showers at our daughter's house for a couple of days, until the sediment settles out - takes any where from 3-5 days. We've been through this before - we've lived here for 43 years and I think this is the 3rd or 4th new pump. One of the joys of living in a little rural village - no city water. We also will probably eat out a lot because I can't wash dishes in the nasty water. I guess it just makes me realize how wonderful having running water is, it really is a luxury. Tomorrow I'm going to be hauling clothes to the laundromat, but it sure is better than having to haul them down to the creek across the road and beat them on a rock :sm09: :sm09: Life will be back to normal by this time next week, Lord willing!
> 
> P.S. the air conditioner is in, too!!


Glad to hear the new pump is in but too bad about the sediment. I hope it won't be long before it settles. Eating out is good though but not so much the laundromat trip. At least, the a/c will keep you cool in that hot weather. We're also in a heat wave.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't that lovely of him.
> 
> Maryanne came the other day clutching a Teddy Bear. She had bought it after Mothers Day when it was going out cheap and was going to give it to me at Christmas. But gave it to me the other day becuase she I might like it with all tht was going on with Grandma and me being sick as well. In fact here he is.
> I'm knitting a blanket for Elizabeth's Baby. I asked if wanted to knit one and she said yes yes. Think she understands as well becuase she keeps watching it. It's thick yarn so hope to get it done today for her. Just to lie over her baby, not yet to wrap up. Might do a lighter one later when she is ready to wrap the baby.


He's a lovely Teddy Bear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, love your positive attitude.
Margaret, when my grandgirls were wee I wasn't knitting, so quilted doll quilts. It's our grandma way of showing love. So wonderful to hear about Elizabeth


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, nice blanket and like the box bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I hope at least some of the pictures of the KAP will name those shown. For those of us who have never met any of you, it can be pretty difficult to sort out who's who. Except for Sam, of course!


We have group shot that I'll try to post today or tomorrow and I'll identify everyone in the photo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Thanks Jeanette and crew for a wonderful Knitapaloosa. You all did a great job. It was fun and great talking to one and all.


It was so much fun seeing you and Kenneth.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Julie, it sure is summer! The high today on my front porch was 94*F (34*C). My son in law Ken and DGS Kenny came over and helped Bob a lot, all that's left to do is a little clean up which he'll do tomorrow. The water is back on, thank goodness, but will be pretty unusable for a few days. Putting in a new pump stirs up all the sediment at the bottom of the well, so the water is pretty brown right now. I went out this afternoon and bought some water for drinking and brushing our teeth and such, we'll be taking showers at our daughter's house for a couple of days, until the sediment settles out - takes any where from 3-5 days. We've been through this before - we've lived here for 43 years and I think this is the 3rd or 4th new pump. One of the joys of living in a little rural village - no city water. We also will probably eat out a lot because I can't wash dishes in the nasty water. I guess it just makes me realize how wonderful having running water is, it really is a luxury. Tomorrow I'm going to be hauling clothes to the laundromat, but it sure is better than having to haul them down to the creek across the road and beat them on a rock :sm09: :sm09: Life will be back to normal by this time next week, Lord willing!
> 
> P.S. the air conditioner is in, too!!


Good to hear that things will be back to normal (and cool) soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> She had baby tucked under her arm to go home with her, water cup in that hand and bag over her arm-independent little girl. Which they are encouraging with No 2 on the way.
> Here is baby put to bed with the blanket- very dark it seems (not so bad on the big photo). But took so long to attach not trying again. Very expensive bed as you see.


My cat has that same bed! LOL Lovely blanket and baby.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, I sometimes wonder about the weight charts. According to the ones I've seen, I would need to lose 13 lbs. to be at "best weight." I'd look like a famine victim if I took off that much. And sure I wouldn't feel good. But it would be nice to control where it comes off. You are lovely at any rate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Matthew. His drawings are so thoughtful.


pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No sugar/sugar substitutes, no grains (breads), no pasta, no starchy foods (potatoes, peas, beans, etc) except an occasional sweet potato, no dairy, no soy/soy products, no alcohol, and only certain fats such as ghee (clarified butter), olive oil, avocado oil). Additonally, no processed foods filled with chemical preservatives (think of luncheon meats) and certain condiments such as mayonaise.
Also, fasting 2 times a week but not back to back days and on those days drinking bone broth 3-5 times during the day.
It is Dr. Kellyann Petrucci Bone Broth Diet. You can find her book online. If you mess up one day you just start anew the next.



KateB said:


> Gwen, just as a matter of interest, what do they class as no-no foods? I've just started a diet plan with Slimming World on-line and so far so good, there's so much you can eat and you are allowed up to 15 "syns" a day (a packet of crisp is 6 syns....I had to find that out quickly! ) Hoping I can keep it up, I would like to lose about 20 lbs before we go on holiday in September.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about the well but thrilled your SIL and grandsons are coming to assist Bob. That definitely sounds like too much for Bob to tackle alone!


Grandmapaula said:


> Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Believe me it was well bid on by several of us as was the table runner I was so fortunate to win!!! When I get it all unpacked I'll post a picture of the table runner so folks here can see it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad someone liked it enough to bid????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's drawing for Marla is great! 

Finishing up my second cuppa and need to get moving. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very good eater- but that is excessive even for her.


????????DH calls GD the grazer????Seems she eats from the time she gets here til she leaves. She loves yougert & eats lots of that & if I have Minigo in the fridge she eats them, then tells grandpa, I ate all your minigo, almost like it's a cotest????

Nice teddy bear & I love the colors of your blanket


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heidi shared with us that she, her husband, and even the children all think of us as family. So special.


sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, I sometimes wonder about the weight charts. According to the ones I've seen, I would need to lose 13 lbs. to be at "best weight." I'd look like a famine victim if I took off that much. And sure I wouldn't feel good. But it would be nice to control where it comes off. You are lovely at any rate!


I agree, those charts are a bit crazy, written by someone who thought Twiggy was the right weight ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is minigo? I tried searching but no luck.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????DH calls GD the grazer????Seems she eats from the time she gets here til she leaves. She loves yougert & eats lots of that & if I have Minigo in the fridge she eats them, then tells grandpa, I ate all your minigo, almost like it's a cotest????
> 
> Nice teddy bear & I love the colors of your blanket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm going to try to get a little more sleep. #%#% mosquitoes woke me up????I've killed 3 while catching up here, hope that's the last of them, I'd sure like to know where they are getting in. They are in clouds outside with all the damp weather we've been having


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The blanket looks perfect and baby doll looks very cozy in her little bed.... :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is minigo? I tried searching but no luck.


It's a type of yougert but tastes more like a milk pudding to me, not the sharp/ sour taste of yogurt.
My DH won't drink milk but loves these so I try to keep them in the fridge. I like them too but don't eat many
He's always telling Addison to keep out of them that they're his, so she makes a point to brag to him how many she's eaten????????

http://www.livestrong.com/article/361415-minigo-yogurt-nutrition-information/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, I sometimes wonder about the weight charts. According to the ones I've seen, I would need to lose 13 lbs. to be at "best weight." I'd look like a famine victim if I took off that much. And sure I wouldn't feel good. But it would be nice to control where it comes off. You are lovely at any rate!


Thank you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No sugar/sugar substitutes, no grains (breads), no pasta, no starchy foods (potatoes, peas, beans, etc) except an occasional sweet potato, no dairy, no soy/soy products, no alcohol, and only certain fats such as ghee (clarified butter), olive oil, avocado oil). Additonally, no processed foods filled with chemical preservatives (think of luncheon meats) and certain condiments such as mayonaise.
> Also, fasting 2 times a week but not back to back days and on those days drinking bone broth 3-5 times during the day.
> It is Dr. Kellyann Petrucci Bone Broth Diet. You can find her book online. If you mess up one day you just start anew the next.


I don't know how this diet works as I can eat as much as I like of meats, vegetables, eggs, fat-free yogurts, pasta, plain rice and fruits. Only 2 small slices of wholemeal bread a day and obviously avoiding sweets, chocolate and crisps although you are allowed up to 15 "syns" a day....crisps are 6 syns for a small packet and I haven't even looked up chocolate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me it was well bid on by several of us as was the table runner I was so fortunate to win!!! When I get it all unpacked I'll post a picture of the table runner so folks here can see it.


Thanks Gwen. My original intent was to get photos of each silent auction item.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I stumbled on your picture of your "possum merino silk jumper" and fell in love
> It's absolutely gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the pattern name
> ...


Welcome to our tea table! Please stop by as often as you can.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't know how this diet works as I can eat as much as I like of meats, vegetables, eggs, fat-free yogurts, pasta, plain rice and fruits. Only 2 small slices of wholemeal bread a day and obviously avoiding sweets, chocolate and crisps although you are allowed up to 15 "syns" a day....crisps are 6 syns for a small packet and I haven't even looked up chocolate!


Seems a little odd that it would restrict bread but allow pasta. Aren't those made of the same thing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'd do that too if it worked! :sm06: :sm09: I'm not supposed to weigh myself until next Sunday (that'll be a week of dieting) but of course I got on the scales today.....I've lost 1lb!


Every little helps and it's better than putting 1lb on ,plus if you lose just over 1lb a week you will be nearly to the weight you want for holiday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD has been keeping me busy, we've done some crafts, some gardening, been for a walk to take carrots to the horse but he was out in the pasture, then made cookies. Now she's watching some TV.
> I've got supper in the slow cooker. Some days she wears me outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Sonja, I hope you'll post a picture of your socks turned baby sweaterÃ°ÂÂÂ


Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She had baby tucked under her arm to go home with her, water cup in that hand and bag over her arm-independent little girl. Which they are encouraging with No 2 on the way.
> Here is baby put to bed with the blanket- very dark it seems (not so bad on the big photo). But took so long to attach not trying again. Very expensive bed as you see.


Lovely blanket Margaret, the teddy was cute too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


 :sm19: One day it may be the other way around! They are pretty colours together.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Matthew's drawing for Marla is great!
> 
> Finishing up my second cuppa and need to get moving. Hugs and blessings!


Matthew is a very thoughtful young man. He also has a sense of humor and used it throughout the weekend. He made sure to mess with Gwen right away. I think he missed her last year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I like the ruffles on the bottom, nice job.
Maya and I walked and fed colt, horse was eating hay and didn't come. Did groceries, going to nap. I am so tired but doing more each day, just resting between tasks. See Dr. Iresha this afternoon, sangha tonight.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I really like the sock top. It is beautiful and will adorn some cute little girl.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


Might be sock yarn but it makes a lovely top!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


Very pretty


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heidi shared with us that she, her husband, and even the children all think of us as family. So special.


What a wonderful feeling to be part of Sam's family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


If it started out as a sock, it sure turned into a lovely top.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I like the ruffles on the bottom, nice job.
> Maya and I walked and fed colt, horse was eating hay and didn't come. Did groceries, going to nap. I am so tired but doing more each day, just resting between tasks. See Dr. Iresha this afternoon, sangha tonight.


I'm glad you are feeling better

I never nap during the day but think I will give it a try after lunch, I went to bed after midnight & the #%%# mosquitos woke me just after 5, I killed several & tried to go back to sleep about 6:30 but gave up & got up at 7:30 when DH got up banging around. I was out in the yard for 2.5 hrs tilling & hoeing, the garden is looking pretty good now & all but one row of potatoes hilled.. it's very nice out 22C/71f, not real hot but I was cooking from the hoeing, don't know what I will do if it ever actually gets warm????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


I love ruffles. The colors are great, too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A very interesting "sock" Sonja, your creative ability is outstanding.????
Very early here, with a nice day out at seniors club, with Julie today. Looking forward to getting out with the folks again.
I've made a wooden platter up, with creamy cheese, red and green grapes, and Rosemary infused crackers., to take for lunch contribution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And I've made Parmesan Crisps- dead easy- and I don't think you like Parmesan, Fan but I thought they would go well with the Pumpkin soup that Maraea is making.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've made Parmesan Crisps- dead easy- and I don't think you like Parmesan, Fan but I thought they would go well with the Pumpkin soup that Maraea is making.


I'll force myself to like it, because it will go very well with pumpkin soup yum!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, have fun with Julie, platter sounds yummy.
Bonnie, I saw on fb yesterday they placed fresh coffee grounds on aluminum squares and burned them and it affectively got rid of mosquitos. I hope you get to nap, hoeing is hard hard work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm19: One day it may be the other way around! They are pretty colours together.


It does look nicer than the picture and it's very lightweight , could do with making myself such a lightweight cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I like the ruffles on the bottom, nice job.
> Maya and I walked and fed colt, horse was eating hay and didn't come. Did groceries, going to nap. I am so tired but doing more each day, just resting between tasks. See Dr. Iresha this afternoon, sangha tonight.


Thank you Joy, , glad you got out for your walk with Maya


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I really like the sock top. It is beautiful and will adorn some cute little girl.


Thank you Joyce and Angela


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. So good to see the KAP photos and the happy time you all are having together.
> Warm hugs to Sam, for a much needed weight gain and better health.
> Margaret (Darowil) sorry to hear you're not well, and hope you feel much better soon. Hugs from over the ditch.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'll force myself to like it, because it will go very well with pumpkin soup yum!


What a noble friend you are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It does look nicer than the picture and it's very lightweight , could do with making myself such a lightweight cardigan


I guess it's a matter of having enough yarn in the right colour!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely work and pattern which I assume you created. Love the yarn. The ruffle along the bottom is very attractive; would like to know how to do it.


Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> If it started out as a sock, it sure turned into a lovely top.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will post a picture of how Matthew "messed with me" this year. I really love this young man; he has a wicked sense of humor along with so much caring for others. Very much like Mary I'd say! I'm slow at getting everything unpacked but will try to do this later in the week.

Tomorrow I'm taking my embroidery back to the shop. Spoke to them on the phone earlier and they are expecting me.


pacer said:


> Matthew is a very thoughtful young man. He also has a sense of humor and used it throughout the weekend. He made sure to mess with Gwen right away. I think he missed her last year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Have some catching up to do after phone battery tried to die, would not recharge at all. 24hours no internet, drove my blood pressure up, thank goodness for meds to prevent it going too high. Actually tried something I had been told about, popped battery into ziplock bag and into freezer for just over an hour, then out onto towel on counter for another couple of hours. Once no longer cold to touch back into phone. Took a couple of hours before any charge showed and a good ten/eleven hours to fully recharge. Now to see how it goes. But so so glad to have phone back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy/Sassafras if you are still trying the bone broth diet try eating some sweet potato when you are low on energy.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I like the ruffles on the bottom, nice job.
> Maya and I walked and fed colt, horse was eating hay and didn't come. Did groceries, going to nap. I am so tired but doing more each day, just resting between tasks. See Dr. Iresha this afternoon, sangha tonight.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


Beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty


Thank you Bonnie

Hope you managed to get a nap , we don't seem to be bothered by mosquito s. Is your garden starting to look good now ? Hopefully you will get some really sunny days to encourage everything to grow . I've been out all afternoon in the garden too, cutting more bushes , only got one more bit to go , then it will be start again as all the leaves grow . I wouldn't mind cutting them if they were not so thorny , my arms are sore from all the scratches and I'm still pulling bits out of my hair , don't even want to think about if I swallowed any flies . On a good note aren't they supposed to be full of goodness????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> A very interesting "sock" Sonja, your creative ability is outstanding.????
> Very early here, with a nice day out at seniors club, with Julie today. Looking forward to getting out with the folks again.
> I've made a wooden platter up, with creamy cheese, red and green grapes, and Rosemary infused crackers., to take for lunch contribution.


Thank you Fan and Sorlenna

Fan hope you and Julie have a lovely lunch at the seniors club , both what you and Julie are taking sound delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

10.30 pm and for some reason someone is setting of fireworks. I know were I would like to stick one I'm tired and would like to get some sleep


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan and Sorlenna
> 
> Fan hope you and Julie have a lovely lunch at the seniors club , both what you and Julie are taking sound delicious


They sure do and I swore I wouldn't need/eat any more food for awhile since I ate so much over the last few days. Going to do the 5:2 diet until pantry and refrigerator are cleaned out and then maybe try the bone broth diet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is our temperature here today also. Except you are supposed to having Summer! The warm weather must be somewhere...... hope it finds you soon.


We have the heat! It's 92F here today


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm going to try to get a little more sleep. #%#% mosquitoes woke me up????I've killed 3 while catching up here, hope that's the last of them, I'd sure like to know where they are getting in. They are in clouds outside with all the damp weather we've been having


Citronella wax melts or candles are just the thing to get rid of mozzies. Or incense stocks. Added benefit is lovely fragrance.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Seems a little odd that it would restrict bread but allow pasta. Aren't those made of the same thing?


That is what. I thought too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope Julie and Fan enjoyed their lunch. 
Sonja, that's the most unusual " sock " I've ever seen. Certainly would pass as a lovely top.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! We arrived home at about 7:30 Sunday night to find that we had no water! The pump in the well is fine, but the assist motor in the basement had a blown capacitor, so Bob will either replace that or the motor this morning. We used the bathrooms at our church last night and this morning (we live only about a block away) and will use our daughter's shower later this morning if ours isn't fixed. We can always stay in her guest room, but we really wanted to sleep in our own bed last night.
> 
> The joys of living in the country!!!


I'm glad you made it safely, but sorry to hear about the pump parts. Hope it was a quick and inexpensive fix


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't God good with his timing?


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for it- good reason to buy the TV Guide- I enjoy a good who - dunnit! I get very tired too, but have been blaming the hip. Gynaecology appointment over, and all clear, shopping in the morning, Wednesday is Seniors' Club Day, then Thursday is the all important Orthopaedics appointment. Friday the grass will be cut, if the weather is ok, Saturday Anne comes to collect her Cardigan, and take me to lunch- busy week.


Good the GYN appointment went well prayers for tomorrow ( hope I have my days right!) The jumper looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this year was our 5th year! We really did have a wonderful time and it was so awesome to see you , your family,
> and everyone else again. Also awesome to meet new folks that attended! *Jeanette* you did an awesome job planning this year's KAP. *Kathy's* idea and planning the tea party luncheon (or High Tea as it was called) was fantastic as well as the teapot's door prize event! Shoot....all of it was fabulous!!! Already looking forward to next year! Starting my "seed fund"
> with left over $$ from this one today! Also, note that Heidi thought this was the largest crowd at the KAP cookout; actually year two there were 32 at the KAP and at the cookout 43 counting her family, one of Bailey's friends, and the spouses. Of course, I don't know the count for year 3, 4 or 5 as I wasn't the one who organized it. It has been fun and wonderful to see it change, progress, and become such a tradition over the years.


And I don't remember for years 3&4. When I get on the computer I will try to see if I still have that information or if it was lost in the transfer to the new one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Last quick comment; my Granddaughter (Mya) drove all but 2 hours of the way home Sunday. She is an excellent driver and truly wanted to do the driving. We got to Marianne's by 7 pm and at my home by a little after 8. Still have to finish unloading the car this morning.


Wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Very true! I am using your toe-up workshop actually, very easy to follow.


When I want my socks to match, I weigh the sock yarn into 2 balls of approximately the same weight using a ball winder and kitchen scale. Then come as close as I can to matching the ends to start them. I do mine on separate needles but usually do them at the same time.

You are doing great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for info. I didn't have second fast day. I'm feeling week and get winded easily. Think it might be I didn't take vit D or E last week. Was able to walk Maya this morning. Will go for knee X-ray shortly. Glad Mya was able to drive.


Hope you are soon feeling better. That doesn't sound good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew knew that Marla wanted a mandolin so he gave her one to take home.


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Update: I got really worried about Bob being out there in the heat doing all that work, so I called my contractor son-in-law, and fortunately they didn't have a job until tomorrow. So he and #2 grandson are on the way to help, Bob has gone to buy the pump. Things are looking up! I think I'll ask them to put the air conditioner in while they are here. Taking advantage of free labor!!!


Good ideas! Hope by now all is well as Bob doesn't suffer any ill effects from working so hard in the heat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wasn't that lovely of him.
> 
> Maryanne came the other day clutching a Teddy Bear. She had bought it after Mothers Day when it was going out cheap and was going to give it to me at Christmas. But gave it to me the other day becuase she I might like it with all tht was going on with Grandma and me being sick as well. In fact here he is.
> I'm knitting a blanket for Elizabeth's Baby. I asked if wanted to knit one and she said yes yes. Think she understands as well becuase she keeps watching it. It's thick yarn so hope to get it done today for her. Just to lie over her baby, not yet to wrap up. Might do a lighter one later when she is ready to wrap the baby.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to the doctor today for what I thought was a new puffer. Now I have to go for a pulmonary test tomorrow and a blood test to check my D. Also took my 78 Mercedes to my mechanic for the usual summer overhaul. I had a shimmy at 100 km, turns out I need a new rotor, new ignition wiring. All told, it will cost me $1000. Sure didn't need that because I have to pay realty tax and income tax , all this month. Also asked my doctor why I had to pay for the removal of a cyst. It seems that now our health plan no longer covers that. They consider it a cosmetic procedure and isn't covered. I don't get it because someone else just had one removed in the hospital and it was covered....go figure. My rant for today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She had baby tucked under her arm to go home with her, water cup in that hand and bag over her arm-independent little girl. Which they are encouraging with No 2 on the way.
> Here is baby put to bed with the blanket- very dark it seems (not so bad on the big photo). But took so long to attach not trying again. Very expensive bed as you see.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad someone liked it enough to bid????


The bag is beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today was suppose to be 88F but the "real feel" temperature was 106F!!! The humidity was horrendous.


tami_ohio said:


> We have the heat! It's 92F here today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Great news about the silent auction donations and great that the money goes to Elm and Bella so family , the money will be well spent and not wasted like big charities do
> Hope you and Jynx enjoyed your walk


Joy went home loaded down with love. Good thing they have a van as they were gifted food, clothing, toiletries and many other wonderful things to use at Elm. Hopefully the rest of this month will be a bit easier for all of them.

I saw today that Bella's brother has had a flare up with his auto immune disease. Bella is facing serious surgery and the family is hoping for an offer on their home in the next few weeks so they can get the house they are trying to get. Kristin, the mom, is scheduled for surgery. I am not sure which one as she needs two surgeries. Her hip is really bad right now.

I pray for Joy's ministry at Elm as well as Bella's family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


Thanks for keeping us updated. I will pray for her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


For those who don't know it, the yarn in the first bowl is a bonbon and he had to squeeze it in the bowl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was suppose to be 88F but the "real feel" temperature was 106F!!! The humidity was horrendous.


The yarn bowls are beautiful! Excellent work, Matthew!

We only had 4% humidity yesterday... helps with feeling hot but I also had a mild nosebleed as it was so dry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


Blessings to Marianne. I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, love the yarn bowls Gwen, Matthew is quite the artist, very impressive work and sure to be treasured by you.
Just got in from our seniors meeting. The wind is howling, and very chilly rain showers today. We had a lovely lunch and were entertained by a wonderful couple singing country music. Really toe tapping and great to listen to.
Julie has shown me the cardigan with metal buttons, and it's real work of art as per usual. A lovely deep navy blue and fabulous patterns within. 
Now for a coffee and warm up frozen noses and toe'ses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie
> 
> Hope you managed to get a nap , we don't seem to be bothered by mosquito s. Is your garden starting to look good now ? Hopefully you will get some really sunny days to encourage everything to grow . I've been out all afternoon in the garden too, cutting more bushes , only got one more bit to go , then it will be start again as all the leaves grow . I wouldn't mind cutting them if they were not so thorny , my arms are sore from all the scratches and I'm still pulling bits out of my hair , don't even want to think about if I swallowed any flies . On a good note aren't they supposed to be full of goodness????


I did get a little nap but DH seems to always have to wake me if I ever try to have a sleep during the day, he must be channeling his mom???? When I was on call & up all night & tried to nap, she always called me????

The garden is starting to look better. We had a big tree come down by the rasberries in the last storm, just missed the hydrant on the well & missed the little battery operated jeep I bought for the GKs by inches????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Citronella wax melts or candles are just the thing to get rid of mozzies. Or incense stocks. Added benefit is lovely fragrance.


Most of those things trigger terrible migraines for me????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to the doctor today for what I thought was a new puffer. Now I have to go for a pulmonary test tomorrow and a blood test to check my D. Also took my 78 Mercedes to my mechanic for the usual summer overhaul. I had a shimmy at 100 km, turns out I need a new rotor, new ignition wiring. All told, it will cost me $1000. Sure didn't need that because I have to pay realty tax and income tax , all this month. Also asked my doctor why I had to pay for the removal of a cyst. It seems that now our health plan no longer covers that. They consider it a cosmetic procedure and isn't covered. I don't get it because someone else just had one removed in the hospital and it was covered....go figure. My rant for today.


It always seems big expenses come at the same time
I agree, I think the cyst removal should be covered, how can they call it cosmetic when it was causing pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


Very nice!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


I hope all goes well with the surgery.
Always hard to lose a pet, even if it's time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Joy went home loaded down with love. Good thing they have a van as they were gifted food, clothing, toiletries and many other wonderful things to use at Elm. Hopefully the rest of this month will be a bit easier for all of them.
> 
> I saw today that Bella's brother has had a flare up with his auto immune disease. Bella is facing serious surgery and the family is hoping for an offer on their home in the next few weeks so they can get the house they are trying to get. Kristin, the mom, is scheduled for surgery. I am not sure which one as she needs two surgeries. Her hip is really bad right now.
> 
> I pray for Joy's ministry at Elm as well as Bella's family.


Like they don't have enough stress in their lives, adding having to move is a real strain. I hope they get lots of help.
I hope all goes well with the surgeries & the boys flare up settles soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The yarn bowls are beautiful! Excellent work, Matthew!
> 
> We only had 4% humidity yesterday... helps with feeling hot but I also had a mild nosebleed as it was so dry.


DH also gets nosebleeds when it's very dry, here it's more of a problem in winter. Everything must just wilt when it's lie that. DH usues vaseline in his nose & it helps a lot in preventing them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie & Fan, sounds like you had a lovely lunch & entertainment 

Julie, good luck with your orthopaedic appointment


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to the doctor today for what I thought was a new puffer. Now I have to go for a pulmonary test tomorrow and a blood test to check my D. Also took my 78 Mercedes to my mechanic for the usual summer overhaul. I had a shimmy at 100 km, turns out I need a new rotor, new ignition wiring. All told, it will cost me $1000. Sure didn't need that because I have to pay realty tax and income tax , all this month. Also asked my doctor why I had to pay for the removal of a cyst. It seems that now our health plan no longer covers that. They consider it a cosmetic procedure and isn't covered. I don't get it because someone else just had one removed in the hospital and it was covered....go figure. My rant for today.


Sorry for all these expenses and worries. Coverage of the cyst removal depends on the coding that the doctor puts on the bill.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


Sending prayers and hoping and wishing for the best on Thursday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH also gets nosebleeds when it's very dry, here it's more of a problem in winter. Everything must just wilt when it's lie that. DH usues vaseline in his nose & it helps a lot in preventing them


It's year round here. I do always try to drink a lot of water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan and Sorlenna
> 
> Fan hope you and Julie have a lovely lunch at the seniors club , both what you and Julie are taking sound delicious


It was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope Julie and Fan enjoyed their lunch.
> Sonja, that's the most unusual " sock " I've ever seen. Certainly would pass as a lovely top.


We did indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good the GYN appointment went well prayers for tomorrow ( hope I have my days right!) The jumper looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Fan, sounds like you had a lovely lunch & entertainment
> 
> Julie, good luck with your orthopaedic appointment


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great job, Julie! Thank you for starting us off and sharing your lovely photos. I'm a Pisces also and love the water! I can't imagine living in such a beautiful place.

Kate and Margaret, I so appreciate your summary. I was MIA for the most part last week, so it really helps me stay on top of things. I have to play catch up on this weeks, so I guess I will get to reading!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Great job, Julie! Thank you for starting us off and sharing your lovely photos. I'm a Pisces also and love the water! I can't imagine living in such a beautiful place.
> 
> Kate and Margaret, I so appreciate your summary. I was MIA for the most part last week, so it really helps me stay on top of things. I have to play catch up on this weeks, so I guess I will get to reading!


Thank you so much, Pammie! I too am a water sign, Cancer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


Strangest looking socks I've ever seen :sm02: Not quite sure how you got this from my sock pattern! Does look lovely but as sock leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


His pottery is coming on so well as well. The small 'yarn' bowl looks like it might useful even if not for yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


Praying that the thumb is uneventful- not something that Marianne and surgery tend to be. Like Jynx if something can go wrong it seems to.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, hope your battery holds up.
Gwen, had sweet potato for dinner. Thank you.
Well Ireshas appt not til the 20th. Zssh where is my brain?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, also started my B complex which should help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, I always have water by my side.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I took a picture of the tree that came down,it's not even dead so must have been caught by a nasty gust

Things are sure growing, delphiniums are already 5 ft tall


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Hope Julie and Fan enjoyed their lunch.
> Sonja, that's the most unusual " sock " I've ever seen. Certainly would pass as a lovely top.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


They are beautiful Gwen, love the colours on the larger one , bright and cheerful
Well done Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Joy went home loaded down with love. Good thing they have a van as they were gifted food, clothing, toiletries and many other wonderful things to use at Elm. Hopefully the rest of this month will be a bit easier for all of them.
> 
> I saw today that Bella's brother has had a flare up with his auto immune disease. Bella is facing serious surgery and the family is hoping for an offer on their home in the next few weeks so they can get the house they are trying to get. Kristin, the mom, is scheduled for surgery. I am not sure which one as she needs two surgeries. Her hip is really bad right now.
> 
> I pray for Joy's ministry at Elm as well as Bella's family.


So sorry to hear about Bella's brother as if this family didn't have enough things to worry about , hope they get an offer on house so they can move which will also cause it's own problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a picture of the tree that came down,it's not even dead so must have been caught by a nasty gust
> 
> Things are sure growing, delphiniums are already 5 ft tall


Looking lovely Bonnie considering you haven't had the nice weather your plants seem to be doing better than mine they must prefer and need wetter weather rather than dry . Your bleeding heart looked lovely and your delphiniums are a lot further on than mine too 
Lucky the tree didn't do any damage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Strangest looking socks I've ever seen :sm02: Not quite sure how you got this from my sock pattern! Does look lovely but as sock leaves a lot to be desired.


It's strange how we do things automatically. I got the yarn ready looked up your workshop and next thing I know I've started a top????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

There is a huge fire in a 27 storey apartment block in London with reports of people maybe trapped inside . Up to now there has been only reports of people being taken to hospital with injuries , hoping it will stay that way but the fire is a raging inferno


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a picture of the tree that came down,it's not even dead so must have been caught by a nasty gust
> 
> Things are sure growing, delphiniums are already 5 ft tall


Glad you are having some success in the garden- it has been such a mixed summer so far. 
That has to have been some wind gust!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a huge fire in a 27 storey apartment block in London with reports of people maybe trapped inside . Up to now there has been only reports of people being taken to hospital with injuries , hoping it will stay that way but the fire is a raging inferno


The pictures on our news are horrific.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sending prayers for all of those in need. My heart goes out to Marianne on the loss of her baby. It is never easy, and I know that I am facing that with my Fancy. Right now, she seems to be doing pretty good. I guess it is a wait and see.

Stayed up very late last night, and then again tonight. guess it is time for me to close it all down and head to bed.

Gwen, I haven't unpacked either! I guess I need to do some of that tomorrow!

Good night, all!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Went to the doctor today for what I thought was a new puffer. Now I have to go for a pulmonary test tomorrow and a blood test to check my D. Also took my 78 Mercedes to my mechanic for the usual summer overhaul. I had a shimmy at 100 km, turns out I need a new rotor, new ignition wiring. All told, it will cost me $1000. Sure didn't need that because I have to pay realty tax and income tax , all this month. Also asked my doctor why I had to pay for the removal of a cyst. It seems that now our health plan no longer covers that. They consider it a cosmetic procedure and isn't covered. I don't get it because someone else just had one removed in the hospital and it was covered....go figure. My rant for today.


Sounds like an eventful and expensive day for you Liz. Hope it doesn't hurt too much. Our medical insurance companies are taking the same stand over the removal of skin lesions and won't cover anything they consider cosmetic - which seems to be most of them. They usually cough up if a Dr is concerned about a lesion that could be cancerous.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


A wonderful gift. What a talented young man he is.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Joy went home loaded down with love. Good thing they have a van as they were gifted food, clothing, toiletries and many other wonderful things to use at Elm. Hopefully the rest of this month will be a bit easier for all of them.
> 
> I saw today that Bella's brother has had a flare up with his auto immune disease. Bella is facing serious surgery and the family is hoping for an offer on their home in the next few weeks so they can get the house they are trying to get. Kristin, the mom, is scheduled for surgery. I am not sure which one as she needs two surgeries. Her hip is really bad right now.
> 
> I pray for Joy's ministry at Elm as well as Bella's family.


Thanks for the update. Poor Kristin, with all that she has to cope with within the family, to throw in a possible house move sounds impossible. Keeping her and all the family in my thoughts. 
Glad to hear that Joy has so many things to help out at Elm and as you say, maybe have an easier month.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a picture of the tree that came down,it's not even dead so must have been caught by a nasty gust
> 
> Things are sure growing, delphiniums are already 5 ft tall


It was cooperative if it to place itself so well when it fell. 
Your garden looks good too. Even without much heat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AS expected my GP has no idea what is going on. We were especially surprised to discover that much of my abdomen was tender. So various tests as expected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> AS expected my GP has no idea what is going on. We were especially surprised to discover that much of my abdomen was tender. So various tests as expected.


Oh, and you are perplexed too?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, and you are perplexed too?


Yes I'm puzzled too. No idea what is going on. As my GO said at least I'm losing weight! Not that she is recommending it as a weight loss method.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I'm puzzled too. No idea what is going on. As my GO said at least I'm losing weight! Not that she is recommending it as a weight loss method.


I do hope the tests will help her figure it out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heidi shared with us that she, her husband, and even the children all think of us as family. So special.


That is so wonderful. Sam you sure have a very special family.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my sock top , you can tell by the colours in the yarn that I really did intend to knit socks not sure how it turned into a top ????
> The bottom picture is more like the true colour .it's pale lilac and turquoise


Very pretty Sonja. So will you still do socks next.? :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've made Parmesan Crisps- dead easy- and I don't think you like Parmesan, Fan but I thought they would go well with the Pumpkin soup that Maraea is making.


Yummy, I hope both you and Fan enjoyed your day. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We have the heat! It's 92F here today


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yummy, I hope both you and Fan enjoyed your day. :sm24:


It was a nice relaxed day- with a couple of Country and Western singers entertaining us- the delicious Pumpkin Soup, and the third month that club day has coincided with mostly awful weather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


Excellent Matthew.! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was suppose to be 88F but the "real feel" temperature was 106F!!! The humidity was horrendous.


Ugh, I like heat but not the humidity. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


It is so hard to have to let go of such a loved pet. Big hugs Marianne, and I hope the surgery goes well also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of those things trigger terrible migraines for me????


The other thing that seems to be successful with mosquitoes is listerine mouth wash in a spray bottle. I have sprayed around my outdoor table in the Summer and it does seem to help. Not sure about spraying it on things inside the house though. Maybe a mosquito net and sleep under it? LOL. Dratted mosquitoes (mozzies) are horrid. Also they say if you take vitamin B regulary they dont seem to like your blood as much.... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Like they don't have enough stress in their lives, adding having to move is a real strain. I hope they get lots of help.
> I hope all goes well with the surgeries & the boys flare up settles soon.


RE Bella's family.... ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a picture of the tree that came down,it's not even dead so must have been caught by a nasty gust
> 
> Things are sure growing, delphiniums are already 5 ft tall


Is that thick forest at the edge of your property? I guess that is why you sometimes get bears? :sm06:

But lovely garden just the same.... will you post a photo of all your petunias etc for us?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There is a huge fire in a 27 storey apartment block in London with reports of people maybe trapped inside . Up to now there has been only reports of people being taken to hospital with injuries , hoping it will stay that way but the fire is a raging inferno


We are having coverage of that on our news also. Just terrible. There have been multiple deaths and many taken to hospital. The whole building was just a raging inferno. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> AS expected my GP has no idea what is going on. We were especially surprised to discover that much of my abdomen was tender. So various tests as expected.


Glad you are having few tests done. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This diet is good! Lunch today......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shooting in Virginia this morning. Majority Whip Steve Scalise (Republican Congressman) was shot along with several Capitol police. Shooter caught. This occurred during a GOP baseball team practice. Can not believe all the violence. Praying for those hurt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, beautiful garden. Glad the tree didn't cause major problems.
My heart goes out to those affected by London fire and Washington, DC shooting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


Lucky you. Both bowls are beautiful. Matthew, you do very nice work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was suppose to be 88F but the "real feel" temperature was 106F!!! The humidity was horrendous.


It was close to that here yesterday and then about 6, the temp started to drop. It's only 60 right now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


Marianne, hugs. Hope all goes well with your thumb operation tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having coverage of that on our news also. Just terrible. There have been multiple deaths and many taken to hospital. The whole building was just a raging inferno. :sm13:


Just watching the lunchtime news and the fire is still not completely out. You can see flames still burning. When they do eventually get it out there will be the grisly job of searching the building for bodies, but an added problem is that the remaining structure may not be stable enough for anyone to go in. What a disaster! No one has any idea yet what caused it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Joy went home loaded down with love. Good thing they have a van as they were gifted food, clothing, toiletries and many other wonderful things to use at Elm. Hopefully the rest of this month will be a bit easier for all of them.
> 
> I saw today that Bella's brother has had a flare up with his auto immune disease. Bella is facing serious surgery and the family is hoping for an offer on their home in the next few weeks so they can get the house they are trying to get. Kristin, the mom, is scheduled for surgery. I am not sure which one as she needs two surgeries. Her hip is really bad right now.
> 
> I pray for Joy's ministry at Elm as well as Bella's family.


Prayers for everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> This diet is good! Lunch today......


My kind of diet!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> AS expected my GP has no idea what is going on. We were especially surprised to discover that much of my abdomen was tender. So various tests as expected.


Hope they find the cause quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, love the yarn bowls Gwen, Matthew is quite the artist, very impressive work and sure to be treasured by you.
> Just got in from our seniors meeting. The wind is howling, and very chilly rain showers today. We had a lovely lunch and were entertained by a wonderful couple singing country music. Really toe tapping and great to listen to.
> Julie has shown me the cardigan with metal buttons, and it's real work of art as per usual. A lovely deep navy blue and fabulous patterns within.
> Now for a coffee and warm up frozen noses and toe'ses.


Glad you were inside enjoying the music.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It always seems big expenses come at the same time
> I agree, I think the cyst removal should be covered, how can they call it cosmetic when it was causing pain


I asked my doctor and he blames it on the government cut-backs. He told me that OHIP is also cutting back on necessary care for seniors in nursing homes. I find that incredible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> This diet is good! Lunch today......


Could you repost the name of it for me to check out?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a picture of the tree that came down,it's not even dead so must have been caught by a nasty gust
> 
> Things are sure growing, delphiniums are already 5 ft tall


Wow, your delphs certainly are growing. Lucky that the downed tree didn't do any damage. The roots must have been near the surface for the wind to blow it down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I asked my doctor and he blames it on the government cut-backs. He told me that OHIP is also cutting back on necessary care for seniors in nursing homes. I find that incredible.


It is such a horrible shame and so sad.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just watching the lunchtime news and the fire is still not completely out. You can see flames still burning. When they do eventually get it out there will be the grisly job of searching the building for bodies, but an added problem is that the remaining structure may not be stable enough for anyone to go in. What a disaster! No one has any idea yet what caused it.


The first thing I saw when I turned on the news this morning was the London fire - so tragic, they said that there was some renovation going on in the building - but 6 lost their lives, and possibly more. The Washington shooting had no fatalities - 2 congressmen in stable condition and 3 others wounded. Shooter is in custody. Watching coverage now. Praying for all

Our water seems to be clearing up, at least enough to shower and hopefully wash some clothes. I didn't get to the laundromat yesterday, instead I went and picked up my GS Jake and took him over to a friend's house. My friend lives in Fairbanks, Alaska, but he and his wife owned one of the oldest and most beautiful houses in our little town. They have sold the house and he needed some help cleaning the house out and getting ready to ship some stuff and getting other things ready to be auctioned. He had called to ask if any of our grand children would be interested in earning some money helping him. Abby and Gabe have finals this week, and the 2 older boys work for my son in law. Jake decided that making some money sounded good, so he will be here for 2 or 3 days - he is sleeping at his Aunt Beth's house and he was off to work at 8 this morning. Our friend told Bob that Jake was a really hard worker and took on any job he was asked to do. I'm waiting to see if he is going home today or tomorrow.

Well, I put a "test load" in my washer a while ago and I'm going to go see how it looks. If I can avoid the laundromat, I will be very happy! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Keeping all affected by these tragedies in my thoughts. Margaret, I hope your tests give some answers so you can feel better. I've developed a lower back pain that is very annoying; I have no idea where that comes from. I'm doing sciatica stretches and walking seems to help but having just got up it's feeling stiff and sore. Weird. I have work today and not looking forward to sitting. Well, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shooting in Virginia this morning. Majority Whip Steve Scalise (Republican Congressman) was shot along with several Capitol police. Shooter caught. This occurred during a GOP baseball team practice. Can not believe all the violence. Praying for those hurt.


Can someone explain what GOP stands for?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What terrible tragedies. Keeping those involved in my prayers. Special prayers for Margaret and Julie this day that their meetings with their doctors will bear some answers. 
Grandmapaula, how good that your water is clearing up. Hope your washing came out perfect without stains. Always best if one can do the laundry in their own home. That is on my task list today. We got a beautiful rain yesterday morning, much needed, so can't do rose deadheading nor lawn mowing until the grass dries off a bit. 
Ripped out my knitted knocker as it was looking uneven and funky so am starting again this morning. Had to look up, online, m1r as I was unsure whether to knit the stitch from the front or the back. Good thing for Utube how tos. 
Thoughts for my knitting friends, and esp. for Sam that his appetite will improve. Wish I could donate 10 pounds to him.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Grand old party. Now known as the Republican party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What terrible tragedies. Keeping those involved in my prayers. Special prayers for Margaret and Julie this day that their meetings with their doctors will bear some answers.
> Grandmapaula, how good that your water is clearing up. Hope your washing came out perfect without stains. Always best if one can do the laundry in their own home. That is on my task list today. We got a beautiful rain yesterday morning, much needed, so can't do rose deadheading nor lawn mowing until the grass dries off a bit.
> Ripped out my knitted knocker as it was looking uneven and funky so am starting again this morning. Had to look up, online, m1r as I was unsure whether to knit the stitch from the front or the back. Good thing for Utube how tos.
> Thoughts for my knitting friends, and esp. for Sam that his appetite will improve. Wish I could donate 10 pounds to him.


You are right on the ball, there Joyce, it is indeed today for my first appointment. I have a second now with the Surgeon for Thursday of next week. A Tangi (funeral) for a friend of some 18 years who died Tuesday night not yet 60 years old. Had hoped for more conversation with him- but it was not to be.
Saturday I think Anne and I are going out for lunch, when she comes to pick up the Cardigan.
Better luck this time round with knitting the knockers!
I think I could happily donate 20 lbs to Sam. I am definitely on a Plateau if my scales are accurate- be interesting to see what the hospital scales read, today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Grand old party. Now known as the Republican party.


Got it- no wonder I was confused!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, sending all positive thoughts for your appointment today--plateaus happen, but you can overcome! I'm sorry to hear the news of your friend's passing. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> The first thing I saw when I turned on the news this morning was the London fire - so tragic, they said that there was some renovation going on in the building - but 6 lost their lives, and possibly more. The Washington shooting had no fatalities - 2 congressmen in stable condition and 3 others wounded. Shooter is in custody. Watching coverage now. Praying for all
> 
> Our water seems to be clearing up, at least enough to shower and hopefully wash some clothes. I didn't get to the laundromat yesterday, instead I went and picked up my GS Jake and took him over to a friend's house. My friend lives in Fairbanks, Alaska, but he and his wife owned one of the oldest and most beautiful houses in our little town. They have sold the house and he needed some help cleaning the house out and getting ready to ship some stuff and getting other things ready to be auctioned. He had called to ask if any of our grand children would be interested in earning some money helping him. Abby and Gabe have finals this week, and the 2 older boys work for my son in law. Jake decided that making some money sounded good, so he will be here for 2 or 3 days - he is sleeping at his Aunt Beth's house and he was off to work at 8 this morning. Our friend told Bob that Jake was a really hard worker and took on any job he was asked to do. I'm waiting to see if he is going home today or tomorrow.
> 
> Well, I put a "test load" in my washer a while ago and I'm going to go see how it looks. If I can avoid the laundromat, I will be very happy! Hugs, Paula


Hope your "test wash" comes out OK and you don't have a pile of light brown clothes!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone explain what GOP stands for?


I think there are a couple--Grand Old Party is one. It is the Republican (conservative) party in the US.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pictures on our news are horrific.


A woman threw her baby out the window from a 10 storey flat . The baby is safe but not holding out for the mother apparently the ladder on fire engines only goes so far up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very pretty Sonja. So will you still do socks next.? :sm11:


Yes I'm definitely going to try Margarets workshop


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This diet is good! Lunch today......


That's funny , son has just asked if we can have that to eat this evening which is fine by me as it's so hot here today and my back for some reason has decided to put me in a whole load of pain. I need a stretch rack or a new back. Hopefully pain killers will work soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a huge fire in a 27 storey apartment block in London with reports of people maybe trapped inside . Up to now there has been only reports of people being taken to hospital with injuries , hoping it will stay that way but the fire is a raging inferno


OMG, that's terrible, I hope they get the people out. I would be terrified to live or stay in a high rise for just that reason.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The other thing that seems to be successful with mosquitoes is listerine mouth wash in a spray bottle. I have sprayed around my outdoor table in the Summer and it does seem to help. Not sure about spraying it on things inside the house though. Maybe a mosquito net and sleep under it? LOL. Dratted mosquitoes (mozzies) are horrid. Also they say if you take vitamin B regulary they dont seem to like your blood as much.... :sm19:


I'm going to try that vitamin B. & next time I get to Lloydminster I'll get some listerine too. I need to get some new weather stripping on our doors as they seem to be able to get in through the smallest crack


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope your "test wash" comes out OK and you don't have a pile of light brown clothes!


My test wash was the absolutely filthy clothes that Bob wore the other day when he was digging and replacing the pump. the bright green shirt that he had on when he started was brown, as were his "blue" jean shorts. They actually came out very nice, no stains on the shirt and only one spot on the jeans that needs to be washed again! He just took a shower, so I'm going to wait an hour or two and do a load of dark things. The water is still cloudy, so I may wait until tomorrow to do light- colored things. Oh, well, the laundromat has been there for a long time and it'll be there tomorrow if I need it :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is that thick forest at the edge of your property? I guess that is why you sometimes get bears? :sm06:
> 
> But lovely garden just the same.... will you post a photo of all your petunias etc for us?


There is bush on 3 sides of the house, not really thick but enough that wildlife wanders through

This petunia is a new color it should get really big once established better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This diet is good! Lunch today......


That looks pretty good, not like a diet at all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shooting in Virginia this morning. Majority Whip Steve Scalise (Republican Congressman) was shot along with several Capitol police. Shooter caught. This occurred during a GOP baseball team practice. Can not believe all the violence. Praying for those hurt.


Seems like things are getting crazier by the day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> AS expected my GP has no idea what is going on. We were especially surprised to discover that much of my abdomen was tender. So various tests as expected.


I hope they get to the bottom of the problem quickly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny , son has just asked if we can have that to eat this evening which is fine by me as it's so hot here today and my back for some reason has decided to put me in a whole load of pain. I need a stretch rack or a new back. Hopefully pain killers will work soon


I hope your back is better very quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A woman threw her baby out the window from a 10 storey flat . The baby is safe but not holding out for the mother apparently the ladder on fire engines only goes so far up


I can't even imagine, amazing the baby is safe. Maybe they should go back to having those trampoline like things they used to have, people would be injured but maybe survive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny , son has just asked if we can have that to eat this evening which is fine by me as it's so hot here today and my back for some reason has decided to put me in a whole load of pain. I need a stretch rack or a new back. Hopefully pain killers will work soon


I hope your back eases soon. DHs cousin was having terrible back pain from an injury at work- she's a physiotherapist & someone who was falling grabbed her- anyway, what finally gave her relief was one of those things where you hang upside down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My test wash was the absolutely filthy clothes that Bob wore the other day when he was digging and replacing the pump. the bright green shirt that he had on when he started was brown, as were his "blue" jean shorts. They actually came out very nice, no stains on the shirt and only one spot on the jeans that needs to be washed again! He just took a shower, so I'm going to wait an hour or two and do a load of dark things. The water is still cloudy, so I may wait until tomorrow to do light- colored things. Oh, well, the laundromat has been there for a long time and it'll be there tomorrow if I need it :sm09:


So much easier not to have to drag things out. I always start with the dark work clothes so if the water hasn't cleared it doesn't make a mess. When my washer was giving trouble a few weeks ago, I had to drag only 1 load across the road to my sons & I was whining???? I would hate to have to do it all the time, spoiled, I know ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having coverage of that on our news also. Just terrible. There have been multiple deaths and many taken to hospital. The whole building was just a raging inferno. :sm13:


I've seen it on our news as well. How awful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> This diet is good! Lunch today......


I wouldn't mind that lunch myself. Looks so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shooting in Virginia this morning. Majority Whip Steve Scalise (Republican Congressman) was shot along with several Capitol police. Shooter caught. This occurred during a GOP baseball team practice. Can not believe all the violence. Praying for those hurt.


It seems there is just one catastrophe after another. Somehow it has got to be stopped.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The first thing I saw when I turned on the news this morning was the London fire - so tragic, they said that there was some renovation going on in the building - but 6 lost their lives, and possibly more. The Washington shooting had no fatalities - 2 congressmen in stable condition and 3 others wounded. Shooter is in custody. Watching coverage now. Praying for all
> 
> Our water seems to be clearing up, at least enough to shower and hopefully wash some clothes. I didn't get to the laundromat yesterday, instead I went and picked up my GS Jake and took him over to a friend's house. My friend lives in Fairbanks, Alaska, but he and his wife owned one of the oldest and most beautiful houses in our little town. They have sold the house and he needed some help cleaning the house out and getting ready to ship some stuff and getting other things ready to be auctioned. He had called to ask if any of our grand children would be interested in earning some money helping him. Abby and Gabe have finals this week, and the 2 older boys work for my son in law. Jake decided that making some money sounded good, so he will be here for 2 or 3 days - he is sleeping at his Aunt Beth's house and he was off to work at 8 this morning. Our friend told Bob that Jake was a really hard worker and took on any job he was asked to do. I'm waiting to see if he is going home today or tomorrow.
> 
> Well, I put a "test load" in my washer a while ago and I'm going to go see how it looks. If I can avoid the laundromat, I will be very happy! Hugs, Paula


Hope your wash comes out white.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781

I learned of my cousin's death on Monday. What a shock!

She and I plus 2 other cousins were the flower girls at my uncle's first mass after being ordained a priest in 1956. She was raised in CA and only visited us on the farm one or two times while I was growing up. I was able to visit her mother in CA when we went to San Francisco in 2008. When she did visit us on the farm, I recall that we had a conversation that she wanted to live on a farm and have a large family and I wanted to live in a big city. She did end up moving to Iowa and she raised seven children!

She will be missed - what a lovely lady. Prayers please for her husband, children and grandchildren. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are right on the ball, there Joyce, it is indeed today for my first appointment. I have a second now with the Surgeon for Thursday of next week. A Tangi (funeral) for a friend of some 18 years who died Tuesday night not yet 60 years old. Had hoped for more conversation with him- but it was not to be.
> Saturday I think Anne and I are going out for lunch, when she comes to pick up the Cardigan.
> Better luck this time round with knitting the knockers!
> I think I could happily donate 20 lbs to Sam. I am definitely on a Plateau if my scales are accurate- be interesting to see what the hospital scales read, today.


Sorry to hear about your friend Julie, good luck at your appointment


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Keeping all affected by these tragedies in my thoughts. Margaret, I hope your tests give some answers so you can feel better. I've developed a lower back pain that is very annoying; I have no idea where that comes from. I'm doing sciatica stretches and walking seems to help but having just got up it's feeling stiff and sore. Weird. I have work today and not looking forward to sitting. Well, I'll see how it goes.


There's nothing like lower back pain and for me, sitting is the worst. I hope the sciatica stretches help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> My test wash was the absolutely filthy clothes that Bob wore the other day when he was digging and replacing the pump. the bright green shirt that he had on when he started was brown, as were his "blue" jean shorts. They actually came out very nice, no stains on the shirt and only one spot on the jeans that needs to be washed again! He just took a shower, so I'm going to wait an hour or two and do a load of dark things. The water is still cloudy, so I may wait until tomorrow to do light- colored things. Oh, well, the laundromat has been there for a long time and it'll be there tomorrow if I need it :sm09:


Glad to hear that everything is nearly back to normal


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that's terrible, I hope they get the people out. I would be terrified to live or stay in a high rise for just that reason.


I don't even like to stay in a high rise hotel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope your back is better very quickly.


I'm currently laid flat out on my stomach , son has just brought me a cuppa , have no idea how I'm going to drink it ???? pain is starting to ease but have no intention of moving to test that theory


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your back eases soon. DHs cousin was having terrible back pain from an injury at work- she's a physiotherapist & someone who was falling grabbed her- anyway, what finally gave her relief was one of those things where you hang upside down


I know exactly what you mean , maybe I should look into getting one


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm currently laid flat out on my stomach , son has just brought me a cuppa , have no idea how I'm going to drink it ???? pain is starting to ease but have no intention of moving to test that theory


That's going to be difficult to drink a cup of coffee. Hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I learned of my cousin's death on Monday. What a shock!
> 
> ...


A lovely tribute to a remarkable lady. She died way too young.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> A lovely tribute to a remarkable lady. She died way too young.


Her nickname should have been "spunky" as that's exactly her personality. Her Mom was a "hoot" and the life of the party where-ever she went.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are right on the ball, there Joyce, it is indeed today for my first appointment. I have a second now with the Surgeon for Thursday of next week. A Tangi (funeral) for a friend of some 18 years who died Tuesday night not yet 60 years old. Had hoped for more conversation with him- but it was not to be.
> Saturday I think Anne and I are going out for lunch, when she comes to pick up the Cardigan.
> Better luck this time round with knitting the knockers!
> I think I could happily donate 20 lbs to Sam. I am definitely on a Plateau if my scales are accurate- be interesting to see what the hospital scales read, today.


Sorry about the passing of your friend. You wouldn't have expected that at the age of 60.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, so sorry for the loss of your cousin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I learned of my cousin's death on Monday. What a shock!
> 
> ...


So sad to die so young. My condolences to you all.
Were her dad & yours brothers? Seems I remember that last name? Both men must have passed young also leaving young children behind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, sorry for the loss if your young friend.

Hope all goes well with the doctor.

GD us here for the day again, apparently rolled out if bed so late she came with no breakfast & her hair looking like a rats nest????Grandpa told her she looked like she lives in a culvert????????. She's just finished eating waffles & hair us now tamed.
We had a shower of rain overnight & a few black clouds floating about this morning


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The bag is beautiful.


I was out bid!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was suppose to be 88F but the "real feel" temperature was 106F!!! The humidity was horrendous.


Yuck


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


I am so sorry to hear this. I know she said she thought she was going to have to.

Keeping her in my prayers for tomorrow


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Joy went home loaded down with love. Good thing they have a van as they were gifted food, clothing, toiletries and many other wonderful things to use at Elm. Hopefully the rest of this month will be a bit easier for all of them.
> 
> I saw today that Bella's brother has had a flare up with his auto immune disease. Bella is facing serious surgery and the family is hoping for an offer on their home in the next few weeks so they can get the house they are trying to get. Kristin, the mom, is scheduled for surgery. I am not sure which one as she needs two surgeries. Her hip is really bad right now.
> 
> I pray for Joy's ministry at Elm as well as Bella's family.


Prayers that their house will sell so they can got the house they want. And for Kristen for her surgeries


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did get a little nap but DH seems to always have to wake me if I ever try to have a sleep during the day, he must be channeling his mom???? When I was on call & up all night & tried to nap, she always called me????
> 
> The garden is starting to look better. We had a big tree come down by the rasberries in the last storm, just missed the hydrant on the well & missed the little battery operated jeep I bought for the GKs by inches????


I'm glad the garden is coming along and the tree missed everything!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH also gets nosebleeds when it's very dry, here it's more of a problem in winter. Everything must just wilt when it's lie that. DH usues vaseline in his nose & it helps a lot in preventing them


There is a saline nasal spray called Aire that is great for that in low humidity.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a huge fire in a 27 storey apartment block in London with reports of people maybe trapped inside . Up to now there has been only reports of people being taken to hospital with injuries , hoping it will stay that way but the fire is a raging inferno


I saw that on the news this morning. Prayers for all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad to die so young. My condolences to you all.
> Were her dad & yours brothers? Seems I remember that last name? Both men must have passed young also leaving young children behind.


Her father was my Dad's youngest brother and my youngest brother's namesake.

Uncle Bob was killed in a plane crash in the late 50's and her Mom had the four little ones to raise. She never remarried and was a fantastic school teacher. She and her two sisters had homes next to each other in a cul de sac in Santa Clara, CA and raised their families together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> AS expected my GP has no idea what is going on. We were especially surprised to discover that much of my abdomen was tender. So various tests as expected.


Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Keeping all affected by these tragedies in my thoughts. Margaret, I hope your tests give some answers so you can feel better. I've developed a lower back pain that is very annoying; I have no idea where that comes from. I'm doing sciatica stretches and walking seems to help but having just got up it's feeling stiff and sore. Weird. I have work today and not looking forward to sitting. Well, I'll see how it goes.


Hope it leaves as quickly as it came.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone explain what GOP stands for?


Grand Old Party


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are right on the ball, there Joyce, it is indeed today for my first appointment. I have a second now with the Surgeon for Thursday of next week. A Tangi (funeral) for a friend of some 18 years who died Tuesday night not yet 60 years old. Had hoped for more conversation with him- but it was not to be.
> Saturday I think Anne and I are going out for lunch, when she comes to pick up the Cardigan.
> Better luck this time round with knitting the knockers!
> I think I could happily donate 20 lbs to Sam. I am definitely on a Plateau if my scales are accurate- be interesting to see what the hospital scales read, today.


I am sorry to hear of your friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny , son has just asked if we can have that to eat this evening which is fine by me as it's so hot here today and my back for some reason has decided to put me in a whole load of pain. I need a stretch rack or a new back. Hopefully pain killers will work soon


Hope your back is soon pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to try that vitamin B. & next time I get to Lloydminster I'll get some listerine too. I need to get some new weather stripping on our doors as they seem to be able to get in through the smallest crack


The cheap stuff from the dollar store works just as good as listerine does. There was one recipe on Facebook that included stale beer that said it only needed to be used twice a season. I need to try it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I learned of my cousin's death on Monday. What a shock!
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for all of your family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The cheap stuff from the dollar store works just as good as listerine does. There was one recipe on Facebook that included stale beer that said it only needed to be used twice a season. I need to try it.


I tried that last year but it didn't work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, sending all positive thoughts for your appointment today--plateaus happen, but you can overcome! I'm sorry to hear the news of your friend's passing. Hugs.


Thank you so much, Sorlenna! I will stick with the diet, because it makes sense- I think it is possibly that it is so yummy, by and large, that maybe I also need portion control!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I think there are a couple--Grand Old Party is one. It is the Republican (conservative) party in the US.


I had guessed it was possibly something to do with the Republicans- but I was well wide of the mark!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A woman threw her baby out the window from a 10 storey flat . The baby is safe but not holding out for the mother apparently the ladder on fire engines only goes so far up


That is so sad- I had read of that in another topic, did not know it was from so high. Pretty remarkable that they managed to catch the baby ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My test wash was the absolutely filthy clothes that Bob wore the other day when he was digging and replacing the pump. the bright green shirt that he had on when he started was brown, as were his "blue" jean shorts. They actually came out very nice, no stains on the shirt and only one spot on the jeans that needs to be washed again! He just took a shower, so I'm going to wait an hour or two and do a load of dark things. The water is still cloudy, so I may wait until tomorrow to do light- colored things. Oh, well, the laundromat has been there for a long time and it'll be there tomorrow if I need it :sm09:


So on balance that is pretty good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is bush on 3 sides of the house, not really thick but enough that wildlife wanders through
> 
> This petunia is a new color it should get really big once established better


I love the colours of Petunias- they are such a good flower for summer.

What is the weather doing now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Julie, good luck at your appointment


Thank you Sonja- how is your back holding up?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the passing of your friend. You wouldn't have expected that at the age of 60.


Thank you, Liz, no, I was not expecting that outcome, although he was very unwell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry for the loss if your young friend.
> 
> Hope all goes well with the doctor.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Grand Old Party


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear of your friend.


Thank you Tami, there will be many around missing him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could you repost the name of it for me to check out?


It's Slimmimg World.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day! So much sadness going on that it is often hard to stay positive. Healing thoughts and prayers being sent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely beautiful fan - love the color - you will need to model it for us when you wear it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be more that proud also joy - Fae sounds like a great granddaughter. you have every right to be proud. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fun seeing the pictures. Thank you.
> My DGD Fae, was one of two of her classmates voted to give a speech tonight. May I say she was awesome, poised, funny, allowed the sadness of going to miss her buds of 8 years, expressed gratitude for their amazing teacher. Just a proud, proud, grandma time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Her nickname should have been "spunky" as that's exactly her personality. Her Mom was a "hoot" and the life of the party where-ever she went.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, so very sorry you had to put your sweet dog to sleep. Always such a heartbreaking decision. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely beautiful fan - love the color - you will need to model it for us when you wear it. --- sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so sad- I had read of that in another topic, did not know it was from so high. Pretty remarkable that they managed to catch the baby ok.


In what looked like some kind of blanket


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy sent your way. I hope your back heals quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would be more that proud also joy - Fae sounds like a great granddaughter. you have every right to be proud. --- sam


Sam, thank you, she is most wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great drawing matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your back is soon pain free.


No such luck in fact it's got worse . I seem to have what feels like a trapped nerve going round the bottom of my right shoulder blade into the middle of my back , it is really painful so anyone got any suggestions other than painkillers which are not working , willing to try anything at this point


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja- how is your back holding up?


I think the question is how is my lip holding up as I keep biting down on it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and well deserved julie - you do an excellent job and i so appreciate your help. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So many people have expressed gratitude to me- I have had an exceptionally busy day, and don't want to waste space repeating myself- I am just glad that I can give Sam a bit of room to recover, and be fit for the Knit-a-paloosa. I am lucky too that my family likes to post their photos- I am as much an armchair traveler as anyone! the real task is with Kate and Margaret keeping tabs on the postings day by day. I am sure we are all grateful for the stalwart job they do. And how much effort Sam goes to for us, week by week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you still have your gallbladder margaret? i remember feeling like you do - never really bad but never on top - it also use to ache in the area of my gallbladder. when they took it out the doctor said they got it just in time - it was ready to burst. i still watch my fat intake - i love pop corn but really watch on intake. i four half inch scars - if you can find them - it really was a piece of cake. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm still not feeling right-get tired when I do much. But David has got me an armchair out to sit on! So one good thing to come from it.
> Going to try a very low ft diet for a couple of days to see what that does. Trouble is a lot of the stuff I feel like eating has a reasonable amount of fat! But as the day goes on I feel worse so it may be the fat. And after lunch I've had enough for the day.
> But see the GP Wednesday so start to get answers then hopefully.
> I did get to the football yesterday (lost again!). Told the girls it was a horrid game. Atrocious umpiring, we payed atrociously but fortunately the other team played very badly so we weren't thrashed! Maybe not quite that bad but seemed like it yesterday.
> I'm going out soon just to get a few basic things to eat and drink and get 2 balls of yarn for something i want to crochet this week. Goldilocks and the 3 bears. Have yarns I can use but not ideal so if they have better options I will get them. Both places I need are within a couple of minutes walk of each other. So while I am trying to do nothing a small amount of time out is likely good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm really not as thin as i look. --- sam


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My crazy wacky knitting family I wouldn't trade for anything ever thanks for a FABULOUS weekend


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck in fact it's got worse . I seem to have what feels like a trapped nerve going round the bottom of my right shoulder blade into the middle of my back , it is really painful so anyone got any suggestions other than painkillers which are not working , willing to try anything at this point


Get thee to a doctor asap. Even though it is on your right shoulder blade into the middle of your back, this is a classic sign of impending heart attack in women. It is usually accompanied by denial. Don't wait. It needs immediate attention. Women do not have the usual signs of a heart attack as do men. If it is not a heart attack, just angina, it still needs to be seen now by a real doctor. Until you rule out a heart attack, that is what it must be considered. Don't want to upset you, just want you to get immediate help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should bring him along next year. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Dang, I posted last night, but it didn't go through for some reason.
> 
> Only took 4 1/2 hours to get home from KAP as opposed to a little over 5 to get there, for some strange reason. I don't think I was driving and faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the colours of Petunias- they are such a good flower for summer.
> 
> What is the weather doing now?


Still black clouds floating about & weather warning in effect, possible severe thunderstorms & funnel clouds????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the "mess with me" from Matthew. I had requested a yarn bowl from him and this is what he gave me complete with yarn initially. (first photo) The second photo is the full size yarn bowl. I LOVE both of them. The mini yarn bowl is on the mantle in the living room and I am currently using the full size yarn bowl. It is the best yarn bowl ever; heavy enough that it doesn't move and more importantly made by Matthew. Thank you Matthew!


Lucky you. Those bowls are great. Well done Matthew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Get thee to a doctor asap. Even though it is on your right shoulder blade into the middle of your back, this is a classic sign of impending heart attack in women. It is usually accompanied by denial. Don't wait. It needs immediate attention. Women do not have the usual signs of a heart attack as do men. If it is not a heart attack, just angina, it still needs to be seen now by a real doctor. Until you rule out a heart attack, that is what it must be considered. Don't want to upset you, just want you to get immediate help.


????Exactly what I was thinking. & with your DH so sick, you don't want to be down & out, off to the ER


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two quick items: Marianne had to have her 17 year old shitzu put down Monday. It was time. She was/is heartbroken but knows she did the right thing. Also, don't forget she has surgery on Thursday; (right thumb reconstruction) same thing I had a few years back. Prayers appreciated on both things.


She's in my prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Joy went home loaded down with love. Good thing they have a van as they were gifted food, clothing, toiletries and many other wonderful things to use at Elm. Hopefully the rest of this month will be a bit easier for all of them.
> 
> I saw today that Bella's brother has had a flare up with his auto immune disease. Bella is facing serious surgery and the family is hoping for an offer on their home in the next few weeks so they can get the house they are trying to get. Kristin, the mom, is scheduled for surgery. I am not sure which one as she needs two surgeries. Her hip is really bad right now.
> 
> I pray for Joy's ministry at Elm as well as Bella's family.


Prayers for them all from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, your delphs certainly are growing. Lucky that the downed tree didn't do any damage. The roots must have been near the surface for the wind to blow it down.


No shallow roots, they are still in the ground, tree just snapped off????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I learned of my cousin's death on Monday. What a shock!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of such a loss. Looks like she lived life to the fullest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In what looked like some kind of blanket


Right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck in fact it's got worse . I seem to have what feels like a trapped nerve going round the bottom of my right shoulder blade into the middle of my back , it is really painful so anyone got any suggestions other than painkillers which are not working , willing to try anything at this point


Arnica might help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think the question is how is my lip holding up as I keep biting down on it


I am sorry it is so bad.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> My test wash was the absolutely filthy clothes that Bob wore the other day when he was digging and replacing the pump. the bright green shirt that he had on when he started was brown, as were his "blue" jean shorts. They actually came out very nice, no stains on the shirt and only one spot on the jeans that needs to be washed again! He just took a shower, so I'm going to wait an hour or two and do a load of dark things. The water is still cloudy, so I may wait until tomorrow to do light- colored things. Oh, well, the laundromat has been there for a long time and it'll be there tomorrow if I need it :sm09:


Sounds like it's slowly coming good. If you have to leave it a couple of days, the washing will still be there! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and well deserved julie - you do an excellent job and i so appreciate your help. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam. Important that you rest up, to get your strength back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still black clouds floating about & weather warning in effect, possible severe thunderstorms & funnel clouds????


I do hope you get some better weather.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The latest news on the tower block fire is that there are still pockets of fire, 12 deaths, 18 in critical condition , 50 in hospital. The death toll is expected to rise
Many families need your prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I learned of my cousin's death on Monday. What a shock!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Condolences to you and all your family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so sad- I had read of that in another topic, did not know it was from so high. Pretty remarkable that they managed to catch the baby ok.


I think a group of neighbours held out a sheet to catch the baby.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Get thee to a doctor asap. Even though it is on your right shoulder blade into the middle of your back, this is a classic sign of impending heart attack in women. It is usually accompanied by denial. Don't wait. It needs immediate attention. Women do not have the usual signs of a heart attack as do men. If it is not a heart attack, just angina, it still needs to be seen now by a real doctor. Until you rule out a heart attack, that is what it must be considered. Don't want to upset you, just want you to get immediate help.


Thank you for your concern Joyce, I apparently have a ramboid (sp) ( middle of back muscle) muscle sprain / spasm more than likely caused by using heavy equipment on those damn bushes yesterday, could take 2-6 weeks to heal , hope she didn't mean I would be in this amount of pain all that time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried that last year but it didn't work


Guess I won't waste the kids beer then ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's Slimmimg World.


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck in fact it's got worse . I seem to have what feels like a trapped nerve going round the bottom of my right shoulder blade into the middle of my back , it is really painful so anyone got any suggestions other than painkillers which are not working , willing to try anything at this point


Ice it 20 minutes on, 20 minutes off. After 24 hours alternate ice and moist heat. The ice will reduce the swelling and give the nerves a chance to be released. Then the heat will circulate the blood to heal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thanks Kate. We had hoped to get better connected in our retirements, but time has now run out. I know there is a lesson in that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck in fact it's got worse . I seem to have what feels like a trapped nerve going round the bottom of my right shoulder blade into the middle of my back , it is really painful so anyone got any suggestions other than painkillers which are not working , willing to try anything at this point


Do you have any muscle relaxants?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think the question is how is my lip holding up as I keep biting down on it


I'll bet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think the question is how is my lip holding up as I keep biting down on it


Darn. No emoji for a fat lip! I know how bad it hurts but had to tease a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Get thee to a doctor asap. Even though it is on your right shoulder blade into the middle of your back, this is a classic sign of impending heart attack in women. It is usually accompanied by denial. Don't wait. It needs immediate attention. Women do not have the usual signs of a heart attack as do men. If it is not a heart attack, just angina, it still needs to be seen now by a real doctor. Until you rule out a heart attack, that is what it must be considered. Don't want to upset you, just want you to get immediate help.


Very sound advice. I would never have thought of that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences to Julie at the loss of her friend and to Jeanette on the loss of her cousin. 

Lifting up prayers for pain relief for Sonja.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still black clouds floating about & weather warning in effect, possible severe thunderstorms & funnel clouds????


We're getting it here too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear of such a loss. Looks like she lived life to the fullest.


Definitely a life well-lived.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this. Condolences to you and all your family.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still black clouds floating about & weather warning in effect, possible severe thunderstorms & funnel clouds????


Raining here now with thunder and lightning. It went from 86F to 72F in a hurry! Not supposed to have any tornados, but you never know. Supposed to have a lot of rain in a short time so flash flood warnings are up. I don't have to worry about that, as I am on relatively high ground away from all water sources.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences to Julie at the loss of her friend and to Jeanette on the loss of her cousin.
> 
> Lifting up prayers for pain relief for Sonja.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for your concern Joyce, I apparently have a ramboid (sp) ( middle of back muscle) muscle sprain / spasm more than likely caused by using heavy equipment on those damn bushes yesterday, could take 2-6 weeks to heal , hope she didn't mean I would be in this amount of pain all that time


 :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent an email to *Lael and Janet* who were at the KAP (don't know their avatar names). I had told them I would send them where to get the machine embroidery pattern for the Timeless Tote that was in the silent auction. The email was returned so I don't know how to reach them. In case you ladies are reading this you can go to www.secretsofembroidery.com and put Timeless Treasure Tote in their search bar and it will take you to the design. Hope this gets to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sent an email to *Lael and Janet* who were at the KAP (don't know their avatar names). I had told them I would send them where to get the machine embroidery pattern for the Timeless Tote that was in the silent auction. The email was returned so I don't know how to reach them. In case you ladies are reading this you can go to www.secretsofembroidery.com and put Timeless Treasure Tote in their search bar and it will take you to the design. Hope this gets to you.


I will get this to them. We did spend some time on KP so I'm hopingvthey will be joining us on the Tea Party soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam: Good to see you posting. I hope you are getting some strength back.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for your concern Joyce, I apparently have a ramboid (sp) ( middle of back muscle) muscle sprain / spasm more than likely caused by using heavy equipment on those damn bushes yesterday, could take 2-6 weeks to heal , hope she didn't mean I would be in this amount of pain all that time


Perhaps your doctor could prescribe some antispasmodics to help with the pain until it heals? You will not do well in so much pain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The cooler guys came today--I can well live without it (especially the higher electric and water bills), but it's on now anyhow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely beautiful fan - love the color - you will need to model it for us when you wear it. --- sam


How are you doing, Sam?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck in fact it's got worse . I seem to have what feels like a trapped nerve going round the bottom of my right shoulder blade into the middle of my back , it is really painful so anyone got any suggestions other than painkillers which are not working , willing to try anything at this point


A friend that had back problems used to use a slanted board and hang by his feet. He said it helped his back tremendously. I know those boards are sold now but I can't remember what they're called. Perhaps a visit to the chiropractor might help. Back pain is so miserable. I hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sent an email to *Lael and Janet* who were at the KAP (don't know their avatar names). I had told them I would send them where to get the machine embroidery pattern for the Timeless Tote that was in the silent auction. The email was returned so I don't know how to reach them. In case you ladies are reading this you can go to www.secretsofembroidery.com and put Timeless Treasure Tote in their search bar and it will take you to the design. Hope this gets to you.


That is a beautiful tote.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My mechanic called me this aft to give me more bad news about my car. The cost to repair is now at the $1600 mark. Unfortunately, it has to be repaired before I can sell it....hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> My mechanic called me this aft to give me more bad news about my car. The cost to repair is now at the $1600 mark. Unfortunately, it has to be repaired before I can sell it....hopefully that will be soon.


Ouch. I hope you don't have any more problems with it and can sell it quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, boy do I have pages to get caught up on, what a week, a fabulous week but long. lol
Marla and I left Defiance Monday morning at about 6 am and made great time until Marla blew the sidewall on the tire pulling into the Iowa 80 truck stop, she brushed the curb. Roadside assistance got us to a tire shop, but the 2 front tires were so bad that we had them replace those, so if the blow out on the rear passenger was just to keep us from blowing a front at 70 or 80 mph, then it was well worth it, but with delays we decided to just drive through and got home at 430 am or so instead of the planned on midnight. Slept on and off yesterday but didn't get anything really accomplished, today I got up early, got some of the plants put back out front that Deb and Christopher had brought in in case of hail, Marla and I went and got grocery shopping out of the way, ran to the nursery and got David some marigolds and I got another fuschia, 30%off, and came home to put everything away and feed and water the plants. I'm just relaxing, talking to David, he picked up in Ft. Wayne, Indiana this morning and is parked in DesMoines, Iowa on his way to Denver, Colorado with a 4000 pound load of coloring books. lol
I need to get caught up but maybe I'll post a few pictures from my phone first, have yoga at 630p.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

michelle10n - we are so glad you stopped by for some conversation and tea - there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and fresh tea waiting for you - so do visit us again and again.
--- sam



Michelle10n said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I stumbled on your picture of your "possum merino silk jumper" and fell in love
> It's absolutely gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the pattern name
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think i would be watching the second show. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Decided to watch new TV show the Loch , murder mystery set in Scotland round Loch Ness thought it would be like Shetland and very scenic , well it was is very scenic but nothing like Shetland more gory , I'm thinking the wierd looking kid in the coma is only pretending and he's the killer so when at the end he opened his eyes I jumped a mile , don't think I'll be going to sleep any time soon
> Very dark and wild here tonight , the trees are really swaying and bending in the wind


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for your loss fan - enough is enough - hope there are no more deaths for a good long time. --- sam



Fan said:


> Martina and Sassafras sincere thanks re our latest bereavement. Will pass on your condolences to the family concerned.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a great time. --- sam



sugarsugar said:
 

> Wow that is an amazing number. Did you have a good weekend Sam? I bet you got lots of "mothering" from all the TP ladies. Hope you are starting to feel a little stronger.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

A few more pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely cardigan - anne is going to love it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for it- good reason to buy the TV Guide- I enjoy a good who - dunnit! I get very tired too, but have been blaming the hip. Gynaecology appointment over, and all clear, shopping in the morning, Wednesday is Seniors' Club Day, then Thursday is the all important Orthopaedics appointment. Friday the grass will be cut, if the weather is ok, Saturday Anne comes to collect her Cardigan, and take me to lunch- busy week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs, I am sure I have seen it before, but it is still funny:
> 
> A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman" and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos... there are a couple of people I cant match names with though, but that's ok I know it takes extra time. LOL
> 
> Sam I am so glad you were well enough to make an appearance.... enjoy but take it easy.
> 
> I wish we were closer to you all, looks like great fun and wonderful company.


LOL! You are welcome, I'll try to go back and see and post names.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great girl mya is - so grown up and friendly. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Last quick comment; my Granddaughter (Mya) drove all but 2 hours of the way home Sunday. She is an excellent driver and truly wanted to do the driving. We got to Marianne's by 7 pm and at my home by a little after 8. Still have to finish unloading the car this morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, i would listen to Flytyin's advice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, wonderful to see your posts again.
Sonja, like Julie, I often use arnica Montana sublingual tabs you can get at health food or some pharmacies. Might ask druggist for lidocaine patch or cream. I try not to use mind altering drugs....my mind is a dangerous place, I shouldn't go there alone.
Gwen, brain kicked in why I'm tired, no coffee, diet soda, tea since starting diet. Had a culpa tea in a.m. will have another when I get up. Need to learn how to drink black coffee!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Condolences to Julie, Fan and Rookie on your recent losses. Also to Marianne for losing her fur baby. Hope they all lead full and satisfying lives. 

Was so good to see everyone last weekend. I had a great time but was so tired and sore that I took an additional day off from work. Needed to get my things organized before loading the van. Most everything got put away. I even crochet a flag from the first Beanie Bag from Jimmy Beans Wool. Wasn't able to block it as my case with (new) blocking pins came up missing. I had it Thursday but can't remember where I put it. It will be found eventually. 

Tuesday I got a short run to the Detroit area. Lila was none too happy to leave the house but is fine now. We will be heading to Canton, MS tomorrow morning with a load for Nissan. Have till 6 am Friday to be there. If I need a nap, I can get one. 

Bonnie, the garden looks good and so glad the tree didn't do any damage. I get bite by mosquitoes so am extra careful if I see any. Hope you can get some sleep tonight. Today must have been nap day, as I took one too. 

Wish my mistakes came out as nice as the sweater. I'll have to try knitting one with sock yarn as I have so much of it. Pulled out the small bin of swap yarn this morning and have one 16" hat done and an 18" one on the needles. Chose the bulky wt yarn and am using a #10 instead of the 11 called for. Makes a nice dense fabric. All yarn in bin is for hats and want it empty in the next couple of months. 

Healing wishes to those who need them. Sam, hopefully you can get your strength back some. If you aren't up to going out to lunch, I can always pick up a takeout. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the additional pictures, Kaye Jo and Kathy. Dobby looks great. I'll keep the wee one in my thoughts. 

I've alternated cold and warm and done the stretches; back feels some better. Going to try to get some knitting done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Some things came home with me that shouldn't have. Would the owners please claim these and I'll send them to you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shooting in Virginia this morning. Majority Whip Steve Scalise (Republican Congressman) was shot along with several Capitol police. Shooter caught. This occurred during a GOP baseball team practice. Can not believe all the violence. Praying for those hurt.


Oh no that is terrible! There is just so much horrible violence in the world now. Very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are right on the ball, there Joyce, it is indeed today for my first appointment. I have a second now with the Surgeon for Thursday of next week. A Tangi (funeral) for a friend of some 18 years who died Tuesday night not yet 60 years old. Had hoped for more conversation with him- but it was not to be.
> Saturday I think Anne and I are going out for lunch, when she comes to pick up the Cardigan.
> Better luck this time round with knitting the knockers!
> I think I could happily donate 20 lbs to Sam. I am definitely on a Plateau if my scales are accurate- be interesting to see what the hospital scales read, today.


Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Julie. Too young. :sm13:

Good luck for today and woo hoo on seeing the surgeon next week..... things are moving along quickly now by the sounds of it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

martina said:


> Ouch. I hope you don't have any more problems with it and can sell it quickly.


Oh dear, such a price increase. However, it is a collectors classic car so think it will be worth more as repaired. Bummer that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences to Julie at the loss of her friend and to Jeanette on the loss of her cousin.
> 
> Lifting up prayers for pain relief for Sonja.


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A woman threw her baby out the window from a 10 storey flat . The baby is safe but not holding out for the mother apparently the ladder on fire engines only goes so far up


Glad the baby is safe but how awful if the mother hasnt survived. The whole thing is so terribly tragic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to try that vitamin B. & next time I get to Lloydminster I'll get some listerine too. I need to get some new weather stripping on our doors as they seem to be able to get in through the smallest crack


Oh yes, they sure can get it the tiniest crack. Good luck. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely cardigan - anne is going to love it. --- sam


Thank you, Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is bush on 3 sides of the house, not really thick but enough that wildlife wanders through
> 
> This petunia is a new color it should get really big once established better


 :sm24: That is a very pretty colour. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Condolences to Julie, Fan and Rookie on your recent losses. Also to Marianne for losing her fur baby. Hope they all lead full and satisfying lives.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kathy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm really not as thin as i look. --- sam


Jamie giggled as I read that to her. Was good to see you again. Hugs ???? I hope you are feeling better or at least have some more energy. ❤????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> A lovely tribute to a remarkable lady. She died way too young.


RE Rookie's cousin.... condolences from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Julie. Too young. :sm13:
> 
> Good luck for today and woo hoo on seeing the surgeon next week..... things are moving along quickly now by the sounds of it.


Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Wonderful news! At last some real progress. Are you excited? Nervous? Ready?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful news! At last some real progress. Are you excited? Nervous? Ready?


Thanks Joyce! Yes, all of those!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm currently laid flat out on my stomach , son has just brought me a cuppa , have no idea how I'm going to drink it ???? pain is starting to ease but have no intention of moving to test that theory


Have said son bring you a straw, that should work. ????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think a group of neighbours held out a sheet to catch the baby.


That must have been so terrifying to have to throw a baby 10 stories.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just watching our news here about the London apartment fire. The fire had engulfed the whole tower building in only an hour. :sm06: There was only one stairwell in the whole building which housed 700 people. No sprinkler system and no central fire alarm. Just horrendous watching and listening to the people. And so many survivors left homeless.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, boy do I have pages to get caught up on, what a week, a fabulous week but long. lol
> Marla and I left Defiance Monday morning at about 6 am and made great time until Marla blew the sidewall on the tire pulling into the Iowa 80 truck stop, she brushed the curb. Roadside assistance got us to a tire shop, but the 2 front tires were so bad that we had them replace those, so if the blow out on the rear passenger was just to keep us from blowing a front at 70 or 80 mph, then it was well worth it, but with delays we decided to just drive through and got home at 430 am or so instead of the planned on midnight. Slept on and off yesterday but didn't get anything really accomplished, today I got up early, got some of the plants put back out front that Deb and Christopher had brought in in case of hail, Marla and I went and got grocery shopping out of the way, ran to the nursery and got David some marigolds and I got another fuschia, 30%off, and came home to put everything away and feed and water the plants.  I'm just relaxing, talking to David, he picked up in Ft. Wayne, Indiana this morning and is parked in DesMoines, Iowa on his way to Denver, Colorado with a 4000 pound load of coloring books. lol
> I need to get caught up but maybe I'll post a few pictures from my phone first, have yoga at 630p.


Thanks for sharing the photos..... everyone looks great and so wonderful to be able to get together like this. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> A few more pictures.


Wow Gwen..... you are looking fabulous, can really tell that you have lost a lot of weight. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> The latest news on the tower block fire is that there are still pockets of fire, 12 deaths, 18 in critical condition , 50 in hospital. The death toll is expected to rise
> Many families need your prayers.


So terrible. I heard on CBC there had been serious safety concerns about the place as only one stairwell & a single elevator shaft with several elevators & wanting it brought up to code but was going to cost many $ millions. I expect there will be some one in serious trouble but that won't help the dead. So sad for the families


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for your concern Joyce, I apparently have a ramboid (sp) ( middle of back muscle) muscle sprain / spasm more than likely caused by using heavy equipment on those damn bushes yesterday, could take 2-6 weeks to heal , hope she didn't mean I would be in this amount of pain all that time


I'm glad you had it checked & hope the pain subsides soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sent an email to *Lael and Janet* who were at the KAP (don't know their avatar names). I had told them I would send them where to get the machine embroidery pattern for the Timeless Tote that was in the silent auction. The email was returned so I don't know how to reach them. In case you ladies are reading this you can go to www.secretsofembroidery.com and put Timeless Treasure Tote in their search bar and it will take you to the design. Hope this gets to you.


Janet and Lael are part of my knitting group during the summer. I will try to remember to let Janet know tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mechanic called me this aft to give me more bad news about my car. The cost to repair is now at the $1600 mark. Unfortunately, it has to be repaired before I can sell it....hopefully that will be soon.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, boy do I have pages to get caught up on, what a week, a fabulous week but long. lol
> Marla and I left Defiance Monday morning at about 6 am and made great time until Marla blew the sidewall on the tire pulling into the Iowa 80 truck stop, she brushed the curb. Roadside assistance got us to a tire shop, but the 2 front tires were so bad that we had them replace those, so if the blow out on the rear passenger was just to keep us from blowing a front at 70 or 80 mph, then it was well worth it, but with delays we decided to just drive through and got home at 430 am or so instead of the planned on midnight. Slept on and off yesterday but didn't get anything really accomplished, today I got up early, got some of the plants put back out front that Deb and Christopher had brought in in case of hail, Marla and I went and got grocery shopping out of the way, ran to the nursery and got David some marigolds and I got another fuschia, 30%off, and came home to put everything away and feed and water the plants. I'm just relaxing, talking to David, he picked up in Ft. Wayne, Indiana this morning and is parked in DesMoines, Iowa on his way to Denver, Colorado with a 4000 pound load of coloring books. lol
> I need to get caught up but maybe I'll post a few pictures from my phone first, have yoga at 630p.


Oh no! God was definitely looking out for you to blow a tire right there, instead of going 70 on the highway! That was expensive. But worth it to be safe. Glad to know you are safely home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A few more pictures.


Top photo is Gwen and Lael. I need the photos in front of me for the rest! My memory is too short!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Good heavens, they sure have moved things along! Wow, that is great news. :sm11:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yaaaaay! Julie!

Hope you feel better quickly, Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonja... I hope your pain isnt as bad today. Are you able to take strong anti inflamitary medication?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Condolences to Julie, Fan and Rookie on your recent losses. Also to Marianne for losing her fur baby. Hope they all lead full and satisfying lives.
> 
> ...


Dobby came out great. I will keep little Oliver in my thoughts. Safe travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


I'm glad you've got a date.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie giggled as I read that to her. Was good to see you again. Hugs ???? I hope you are feeling better or at least have some more energy. ❤????


I had a chuckle at that too. I think Sam is skinnier that he looks! It's good to see you posting again Sam. Hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is the London fire out yet? That is so sad. 700 people and only 1 stairwell? This will probably cost the owner a whole lot more than it would have to bring the building up to code.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


That is great news! I know you will feel so much better afterwards. Know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I hope your postings mean that you are feeling better. Don't overdo! Get plenty of rest and try to eat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, thanks for posting your photos. I'm glad you got the tires fixed before causing any real trouble other than in the pocketbook ????
Kathy, Dobby is cute.

DH had to go to Lloydminster for repairs for the semi this afternoon so GD & I went along. We met up with DIL & she took GD home with her. We stopped at KFC for supper before coming home

I got Netflix working last night & started watching Outlander, I've got the 3rd episode on & really like it.

I noticed yesterday in the garden one of my grape vines has a bunch if tiny grapes on it, I'm so excited to see something on one of them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Kaye-Jo. The photos are great.
> Somehow I don't think yours will be the only diet to die over the weekend!


LOL! And believe it or not, I am actually down 2.4 pounds. I was shocked too. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished. He even played with color on my phone.


I think that one is definitely one of my favorites, but it's really hard to choose just one. 
I'll get a picture of Marla's mandolin later and post, she's loving it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, thanks for posting your photos. I'm glad you got the tires fixed before causing any real trouble other than in the pocketbook ????
> Kathy, Dobby is cute.
> 
> DH had to go to Lloydminster for repairs for the semi this afternoon so GD & I went along. We met up with DIL & she took GD home with her. We stopped at KFC for supper before coming home
> ...


Outlander is my favourite, it's the most amazing time travel, love story, ever. I have all the books and re reading Drums of Autumn before it resumes for season 3, here in September.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens, they sure have moved things along! Wow, that is great news. :sm11:


It really is fast tracking! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yaaaaay! Julie!
> 
> Hope you feel better quickly, Sonja.


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you've got a date.


I had not anticipated quite so soon, though, but thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is great news! I know you will feel so much better afterwards. Know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you so much, Tami!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And thank you Jeanette and helpers for all the hard work you put into the KAP, it was a wonderful time had by all I think. We certainly aren't the easiest group to wrangle. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, thanks for posting your photos. I'm glad you got the tires fixed before causing any real trouble other than in the pocketbook ????
> Kathy, Dobby is cute.
> 
> DH had to go to Lloydminster for repairs for the semi this afternoon so GD & I went along. We met up with DIL & she took GD home with her. We stopped at KFC for supper before coming home
> ...


Yes, it certainly could have been much worse. 
Ooh grapes! David is playing with the idea of putting grapevines on the back fence, between the morning glory's, hollyhocks, and all the iris', I don't know where he'd find the room for them to get any sun. :sm16: And he wants sunflowers in there too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just watching our news here about the London apartment fire. The fire had engulfed the whole tower building in only an hour. :sm06: There was only one stairwell in the whole building which housed 700 people. No sprinkler system and no central fire alarm. Just horrendous watching and listening to the people. And so many survivors left homeless.


Oh my gosh! I hope that most survived, that's an awful way to die. I certainly hope that they can relocate the survivors fairly quickly, it's hard enough to lose everything, but to not have anywhere to go would be even worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! God was definitely looking out for you to blow a tire right there, instead of going 70 on the highway! That was expensive. But worth it to be safe. Glad to know you are safely home.


Yes, he was, and the insurance will pay for the one tire, and they paid for the towing right off, so that is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Condolences to Julie, Fan and Rookie on your recent losses. Also to Marianne for losing her fur baby. Hope they all lead full and satisfying lives.
> 
> ...


I didn't take them out of the van! LOLOL!!! :sm23: Blocking pins I mean. lol
Love your flat teddy, too cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some things came home with me that shouldn't have. Would the owners please claim these and I'll send them to you.


Is the crocheting Jamie's?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Oh wow! They certainly moved along at a hop and a jump once they got on the ball didn't they, I hope you are pain free very quickly and have a fabulous recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mechanic called me this aft to give me more bad news about my car. The cost to repair is now at the $1600 mark. Unfortunately, it has to be repaired before I can sell it....hopefully that will be soon.


Oh my, that puts our tires in a better perspective, I certainly hope that they don't add any more costs and you are able to sell it for a great price soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a great time. --- sam


It was wonderful to see you Sam! Can't wait to see you next year!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great girl mya is - so grown up and friendly. --- sam


She is a sweetie, and she takes great care of her granny too, I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Raining here now with thunder and lightning. It went from 86F to 72F in a hurry! Not supposed to have any tornados, but you never know. Supposed to have a lot of rain in a short time so flash flood warnings are up. I don't have to worry about that, as I am on relatively high ground away from all water sources.


I hope you all don't get any damage, and no one gets tornado's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> A friend that had back problems used to use a slanted board and hang by his feet. He said it helped his back tremendously. I know those boards are sold now but I can't remember what they're called. Perhaps a visit to the chiropractor might help. Back pain is so miserable. I hope you can get some relief soon.


Inversion table, I want one badly and they aren't terribly expensive now a days, but if one is on a limited budget, everything is expensive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> The latest news on the tower block fire is that there are still pockets of fire, 12 deaths, 18 in critical condition , 50 in hospital. The death toll is expected to rise
> Many families need your prayers.


So sad, and with proper exits and such, it could have been mostly prevented. Definitely praying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think a group of neighbours held out a sheet to catch the baby.


Thank goodness they all pulled together to help one another, I certainly hope that the baby's family all made it out too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for your concern Joyce, I apparently have a ramboid (sp) ( middle of back muscle) muscle sprain / spasm more than likely caused by using heavy equipment on those damn bushes yesterday, could take 2-6 weeks to heal , hope she didn't mean I would be in this amount of pain all that time


OUCH!!! I hope you are healed within 2 weeks instead of 6,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going to head to bed, the dogs are telling me it's time. 

I'm so sorry that Marianne had to put her baby to sleep, that is such a hard thing, virtual hugs for her, and hoping that she gets through the thumb surgery and recovery easily. 

Condolences to those who have had losses, I'm reading both backwards and forwards so not really sure who I'm condoling with but it's genuine. 

Hugs and love and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! They certainly moved along at a hop and a jump once they got on the ball didn't they, I hope you are pain free very quickly and have a fabulous recovery.


They certainly have! Thank you, it will be great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps your doctor could prescribe some antispasmodics to help with the pain until it heals? You will not do well in so much pain.


I got a prescription and thank goodness the pain is gone this morning , just some tenderness , but I was told to keep taking tablets as the pain could come back at any time as I start moving about and moving my arms and shoulders


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My mechanic called me this aft to give me more bad news about my car. The cost to repair is now at the $1600 mark. Unfortunately, it has to be repaired before I can sell it....hopefully that will be soon.


Sorry to hear that Liz, hope you get a really good deal when you do sell it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wonderful to see your posts again.
> Sonja, like Julie, I often use arnica Montana sublingual tabs you can get at health food or some pharmacies. Might ask druggist for lidocaine patch or cream. I try not to use mind altering drugs....my mind is a dangerous place, I shouldn't go there alone.
> Gwen, brain kicked in why I'm tired, no coffee, diet soda, tea since starting diet. Had a culpa tea in a.m. will have another when I get up. Need to learn how to drink black coffee!


Thanks Joy , I've got a mind like that too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the additional pictures, Kaye Jo and Kathy. Dobby looks great. I'll keep the wee one in my thoughts.
> 
> I've alternated cold and warm and done the stretches; back feels some better. Going to try to get some knitting done.


Glad you back feels better too Sorlenna, think If they ever start doing full body transplants I'll join the queue????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Rookie's cousin.... condolences from me too.


Thank you everyone. My sister will be near Des Moines on their way to see us so will be our family's representative at the celebration of life for our cousin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Yippeeee that is good news. Well nervous good news but hopefully the weeks will fly past and you will be pain free and fully recovered before you know it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And thank you Jeanette and helpers for all the hard work you put into the KAP, it was a wonderful time had by all I think. We certainly aren't the easiest group to wrangle. lolol


I'm practicing a "teacher" voice per Pammie's instruction and example. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Have said son bring you a straw, that should work. ????????


That is what he said ????. I tried to drink it but gave up , looking forward to a nice hot coffee later on after I have my breakfast , bit early yet so I'm sat quietly catching up with everybody


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you all don't get any damage, and no one gets tornado's.


It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.

It was fine after about 2 hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just watching our news here about the London apartment fire. The fire had engulfed the whole tower building in only an hour. :sm06: There was only one stairwell in the whole building which housed 700 people. No sprinkler system and no central fire alarm. Just horrendous watching and listening to the people. And so many survivors left homeless.


I saw last night were a man was rescued alive from that black charcoal mess


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got a prescription and thank goodness the pain is gone this morning , just some tenderness , but I was told to keep taking tablets as the pain could come back at any time as I start moving about and moving my arms and shoulders


Glad to hear this. Take it easy for a few days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, boy do I have pages to get caught up on, what a week, a fabulous week but long. lol
> Marla and I left Defiance Monday morning at about 6 am and made great time until Marla blew the sidewall on the tire pulling into the Iowa 80 truck stop, she brushed the curb. Roadside assistance got us to a tire shop, but the 2 front tires were so bad that we had them replace those, so if the blow out on the rear passenger was just to keep us from blowing a front at 70 or 80 mph, then it was well worth it, but with delays we decided to just drive through and got home at 430 am or so instead of the planned on midnight. Slept on and off yesterday but didn't get anything really accomplished, today I got up early, got some of the plants put back out front that Deb and Christopher had brought in in case of hail, Marla and I went and got grocery shopping out of the way, ran to the nursery and got David some marigolds and I got another fuschia, 30%off, and came home to put everything away and feed and water the plants. I'm just relaxing, talking to David, he picked up in Ft. Wayne, Indiana this morning and is parked in DesMoines, Iowa on his way to Denver, Colorado with a 4000 pound load of coloring books. lol
> I need to get caught up but maybe I'll post a few pictures from my phone first, have yoga at 630p.


Glad the tyre blew at the truck stop instead of on the motorway 
Lovely pictures of everyone , 
Is your garden growing nicely now ?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Wow, only a little more than two weeks away!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Love looking at pictures of KAP. Looks like a good time was had by all. One thing I noticed in the pictures is that there is not one set of knitting needles visible nor a picture of anyone knitting. So happy for those who were lucky enough to attend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, thanks for posting your photos. I'm glad you got the tires fixed before causing any real trouble other than in the pocketbook ????
> Kathy, Dobby is cute.
> 
> DH had to go to Lloydminster for repairs for the semi this afternoon so GD & I went along. We met up with DIL & she took GD home with her. We stopped at KFC for supper before coming home
> ...


Wow grapes next you will be making wine ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


That's a lot of rain, flooding seems to disappear quickly but it does leave a lot of damage behind


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear this. Take it easy for a few days.


Thank you . I will


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Great news Julie. Good that they seem to have got you on the fast track at last, I think they have realised that someone made a mistake when your notes were filed away.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just watching our news here about the London apartment fire. The fire had engulfed the whole tower building in only an hour. :sm06: There was only one stairwell in the whole building which housed 700 people. No sprinkler system and no central fire alarm. Just horrendous watching and listening to the people. And so many survivors left homeless.


An absolute disaster. I think there are many questions to be answered here, it sound like the company that did the refurbishment must have cut many corners to keep the cost down.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I got a prescription and thank goodness the pain is gone this morning , just some tenderness , but I was told to keep taking tablets as the pain could come back at any time as I start moving about and moving my arms and shoulders


Thank goodness the pain has gone, but yes, they're right you should keep on taking the tablets. Take things easy for a few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yippeeee that is good news. Well nervous good news but hopefully the weeks will fly past and you will be pain free and fully recovered before you know it


Thank you Sonja, hopefully that will be so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


Golly, that was some downpour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, only a little more than two weeks away!


Yes! Fortunately not much on the calendar except preparation for the operation, once this week is over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great news Julie. Good that they seem to have got you on the fast track at last, I think they have realised that someone made a mistake when your notes were filed away.


Thank you, Angela- I guess that could possibly be the case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank goodness the pain has gone, but yes, they're right you should keep on taking the tablets. Take things easy for a few days.


Forgot to mention that I'm glad the pain has subsided, Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, thanks for posting your photos. I'm glad you got the tires fixed before causing any real trouble other than in the pocketbook ????
> Kathy, Dobby is cute.
> 
> DH had to go to Lloydminster for repairs for the semi this afternoon so GD & I went along. We met up with DIL & she took GD home with her. We stopped at KFC for supper before coming home
> ...


I absolutely love love Outlander..... cant wait for the next season. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I got a prescription and thank goodness the pain is gone this morning , just some tenderness , but I was told to keep taking tablets as the pain could come back at any time as I start moving about and moving my arms and shoulders


Good to hear that the pain is lots better. Hope it doesnt take too long to heal.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


 :sm06: Good grief that is a lot of water.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yeah! A date.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad pain lessened.
Jeanette, hope there is not too much damage from flooding.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And believe it or not, I am actually down 2.4 pounds. I was shocked too. :sm06: :sm09:


I didn't do as good as you, but I lost 1.4 pounds. Really glad. I wish I could lose faster, but I think I cheat too much!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm practicing a "teacher" voice per Pammie's instruction and example. I had a lot of fun.


LOL! I do know how to "project!" Thank you for the wonderful KAP. You did a super job getting it all together. Congratulations on creating a successful KAP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My test wash was the absolutely filthy clothes that Bob wore the other day when he was digging and replacing the pump. the bright green shirt that he had on when he started was brown, as were his "blue" jean shorts. They actually came out very nice, no stains on the shirt and only one spot on the jeans that needs to be washed again! He just took a shower, so I'm going to wait an hour or two and do a load of dark things. The water is still cloudy, so I may wait until tomorrow to do light- colored things. Oh, well, the laundromat has been there for a long time and it'll be there tomorrow if I need it :sm09:


Thats a positive sign for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


That's good news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
> Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


That is good news regarding you mum Margaret, that must be a relief for you . Hope you get some answers regarding your own health soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
> Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


Good report for your mum, hopefully she will cope well with the radiotherapy.

I am glad you are having tests done.... good luck. Hope you get some answers and it is an easy fix.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ilesfuneralhomes.com/obituary/Andrea-Punky-Conway/Clive-IA/1733781
> 
> I learned of my cousin's death on Monday. What a shock!
> 
> ...


What a shock for the family and friends.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
> Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


Glad your mum is doing well and fingers crossed that you will get sorted out very soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you still have your gallbladder margaret? i remember feeling like you do - never really bad but never on top - it also use to ache in the area of my gallbladder. when they took it out the doctor said they got it just in time - it was ready to burst. i still watch my fat intake - i love pop corn but really watch on intake. i four half inch scars - if you can find them - it really was a piece of cake. --- sam


If I had a gallbladder that is just what i would have thought it might be. (In fact I said exactly that to my doctor).Similar discomfort to what I had then- but only at times. But constant now and not apparently food related. Sometimes I think fat but other times I eat fatty things and no problems. or have hassles after a fatless 'meal'. After feeling better and eating more than I have recently I now feel very uncomfortable- and not sure how I will go lying down soon.
My belly button has been used 3 times- for each of the three surgeries I have had! Can't say mine was a piece of cake- took weeks to recover as I had such a bad infection before hand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Was in the middle of ironing when I decided to go and get something , pulled the plug out and bang flash , I nearly jumped out of my skin ????
Blew the fuse so everything went off luckily we have a fuse box were they just push back in so that was an easy fix now I have to remember where I put the repair box to fix my iron , guess I'll finish the ironing another day when I'm not so wary of putting the plug in ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Get thee to a doctor asap. Even though it is on your right shoulder blade into the middle of your back, this is a classic sign of impending heart attack in women. It is usually accompanied by denial. Don't wait. It needs immediate attention. Women do not have the usual signs of a heart attack as do men. If it is not a heart attack, just angina, it still needs to be seen now by a real doctor. Until you rule out a heart attack, that is what it must be considered. Don't want to upset you, just want you to get immediate help.


And if 'just' your back it needs looking at too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he was, and the insurance will pay for the one tire, and they paid for the towing right off, so that is good.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mechanic called me this aft to give me more bad news about my car. The cost to repair is now at the $1600 mark. Unfortunately, it has to be repaired before I can sell it....hopefully that will be soon.


That is not good at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you all don't get any damage, and no one gets tornado's.


No damage. Just 3/4" of rain in about 2 hours! It's supposed to rain off and on today, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Inversion table, I want one badly and they aren't terribly expensive now a days, but if one is on a limited budget, everything is expensive.


Heartland America has them in their catalog for about $150, the last time I saw one of their catalogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yeah! A date.


Yup, a date, and a lot to sort out in that time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


 :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good news.


Thank you, Kate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Love looking at pictures of KAP. Looks like a good time was had by all. One thing I noticed in the pictures is that there is not one set of knitting needles visible nor a picture of anyone knitting. So happy for those who were lucky enough to attend.


We did do a lot of talking! A few of us did some knitting, but I think we did more talking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good report for your mum, hopefully she will cope well with the radiotherapy.
> 
> I am glad you are having tests done.... good luck. Hope you get some answers and it is an easy fix.


Hoping all goes smoothly for Margaret and her Mum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Thats great- 2 weeks to go. 
How long do they anticipate you being in for? Do you come straight home or get some rehab first? How long is Ringo in the kennels for?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was in the middle of ironing when I decided to go and get something , pulled the plug out and bang flash , I nearly jumped out of my skin ????
> Blew the fuse so everything went off luckily we have a fuse box were they just push back in so that was an easy fix now I have to remember where I put the repair box to fix my iron , guess I'll finish the ironing another day when I'm not so wary of putting the plug in ????


Not good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And believe it or not, I am actually down 2.4 pounds. I was shocked too. :sm06: :sm09:


Wow- well done. How did you manage that I wonder?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good!


Everything is fixed and back to normal now even my heart rate ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats great- 2 weeks to go.
> How long do they anticipate you being in for? Do you come straight home or get some rehab first? How long is Ringo in the kennels for?


Yes, just two weeks.
About 4 -5 days in Hospital, may be going to Rehab afterwards, or home, but was told to have Ringo kenneled for three weeks- they don't want me tripping on him. I've booked him in till the 20th July, from the 29th June. 
See the surgeon Thursday, Education session Monday 26th, withhold the Warfarin from the 25th June. 
I am heading out for Whetu's Tangi (funeral) tomorrow, Anne is now coming Sunday to pick up her cardigan, and we will go out to lunch. Feels like it will be all go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everything is fixed and back to normal now even my heart rate ????


That is excellent!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


That was a lot of water for a while. A time when I'm sure you are pleased to be higher. Not much lasting damage I hope? Some very wet flooring and furniture though.

No damage I saw later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Love looking at pictures of KAP. Looks like a good time was had by all. One thing I noticed in the pictures is that there is not one set of knitting needles visible nor a picture of anyone knitting.  So happy for those who were lucky enough to attend.


I was struck by that as well- thought I saw a couple but not many at all. Did anyone get any knitting done?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow grapes next you will be making wine ????


For some reason I commented today to my brother that Elizabeth loves grapes. His response was 'well her Dad loves wine'. Hopefully next year we will have some of ours that can be eaten. This years got mildew from the large amounts of rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was in the middle of ironing when I decided to go and get something , pulled the plug out and bang flash , I nearly jumped out of my skin ????
> Blew the fuse so everything went off luckily we have a fuse box were they just push back in so that was an easy fix now I have to remember where I put the repair box to fix my iron , guess I'll finish the ironing another day when I'm not so wary of putting the plug in ????


And what are doing ironing? surely you could have rested for a day after all that back pain. Why not teach DH to iron? he could do it sitting down. But not if it is going to blow the fuse that may not be overly good for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jeanette.


RookieRetiree said:


> I will get this to them. We did spend some time on KP so I'm hopingvthey will be joining us on the Tea Party soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, just two weeks.
> About 4 -5 days in Hospital, may be going to Rehab afterwards, or home, but was told to have Ringo kenneled for three weeks- they don't want me tripping on him. I've booked him in till the 20th July, from the 29th June.
> See the surgeon Thursday, Education session Monday 26th, withhold the Warfarin from the 25th June.
> I am heading out for Whetu's Tangi (funeral) tomorrow, Anne is now coming Sunday to pick up her cardigan, and we will go out to lunch. Feels like it will be all go!


Glad he won't be there too soon- at least he isn't the bouncy puppy anymore. A fall would not be good at all especially in the early weeks.
Hope the Tangi goes OK Saturday and you can enjoy your day with Anne on Sunday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I have caught up so off I go.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


Wow, Julie, that's wonderful! After dragging their feet for so long - only a couple more weeks to wait. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad he won't be there too soon- at least he isn't the bouncy puppy anymore. A fall would not be good at all especially in the early weeks.
> Hope the Tangi goes OK Saturday and you can enjoy your day with Anne on Sunday.


Thanks Margaret- I am looking forward to seeing Anne wearing the cardigan.
Ringo does have a habit of pushing past me, as if he is saying 'me first', but as you say he is no longer the puppy- quite a responsible citizen most of the time.
gone half twelve here- so I better get back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, Julie, that's wonderful! After dragging their feet for so long - only a couple more weeks to wait. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you!
I have been a bit taken a back by the speed things have moved at! But the quicker it is done, the quicker I can start working on living with the new hip. I've been warned sometimes you end up with the legs a different length- so it becomes a matter of getting Orthotic shoes. I am glad I am not getting pain on the right.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store. 
They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.



budasha said:


> That is a beautiful tote.


The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
The second one is Timeless Treasure Tote (has interior pocket)
The third-fifth is a trio; Knitting Bag with 2 interior pockets (one inside the other) (3 pictures) tote, circular needle holder, straight needle holder. Also showed needle cases open.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> I have been a bit taken a back by the speed things have moved at! But the quicker it is done, the quicker I can start working on living with the new hip. I've been warned sometimes you end up with the legs a different length- so it becomes a matter of getting Orthotic shoes. I am glad I am not getting pain on the right.


Good news Julie. Do take good care of yourself. Ringo and you will both be fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You should hear KayeJo play that guitar too! She is quite good!


Poledra65 said:


> A few more pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


These are so great, Gwen- love the Llama or Alpacas cloth!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam; I think so too but then I am a bit partial! LOL She said she had a nice time and was glad she attended the KAP.


thewren said:


> what a great girl mya is - so grown up and friendly. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good news Julie. Do take good care of yourself. Ringo and you will both be fine.


Thank you Mary- now I must do as I said and go back to bed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Try putting some coconut oil (just a spoonful) in your coffee. It adds a nice flavor.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wonderful to see your posts again.
> Sonja, like Julie, I often use arnica Montana sublingual tabs you can get at health food or some pharmacies. Might ask druggist for lidocaine patch or cream. I try not to use mind altering drugs....my mind is a dangerous place, I shouldn't go there alone.
> Gwen, brain kicked in why I'm tired, no coffee, diet soda, tea since starting diet. Had a culpa tea in a.m. will have another when I get up. Need to learn how to drink black coffee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All your knitting & crocheting is beautiful. Love the colors in the flag. Dobby is adorable!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Condolences to Julie, Fan and Rookie on your recent losses. Also to Marianne for losing her fur baby. Hope they all lead full and satisfying lives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And thank you Jeanette and helpers for all the hard work you put into the KAP, it was a wonderful time had by all I think. We certainly aren't the easiest group to wrangle. lolol


The phrase "herding cats" comes to mind! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And what are doing ironing? surely you could have rested for a day after all that back pain. Why not teach DH to iron? he could do it sitting down. But not if it is going to blow the fuse that may not be overly good for him.


I thought I would be OK as I was using left hand , but I've sat myself down after pegging laundry out as I can feel it starting to twinge , just going to sit and do nothing which is harder than people think


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray! I know you will feel so much better once this is done and after rehab/healing. So glad this has moved forward. Will you be able to have your computer with you during your recovery or will you be offline? I'm hoping we will be able to still be in touch.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Cathy. I gained a couple of pounds splurging over the KAP but have already lost them and headed down some more.
Long way to go but feeling so good.


sugarsugar said:


> Wow Gwen..... you are looking fabulous, can really tell that you have lost a lot of weight. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...also keeping Oliver in my prayers (forgot to say that in earlier post)


tami_ohio said:


> Dobby came out great. I will keep little Oliver in my thoughts. Safe travels.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes she does! That girl ran so many errands up and down to the room, out to the car, even to the store. She is very special as are her brothers and sisters. Love those kids to death.


Poledra65 said:


> She is a sweetie, and she takes great care of her granny too, I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Grief!!! That was a lot of rain for sure. We had heavy rain for a bit last night but nothing at all like that.


RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, just two weeks.
> About 4 -5 days in Hospital, may be going to Rehab afterwards, or home, but was told to have Ringo kenneled for three weeks- they don't want me tripping on him. I've booked him in till the 20th July, from the 29th June.
> See the surgeon Thursday, Education session Monday 26th, withhold the Warfarin from the 25th June.
> I am heading out for Whetu's Tangi (funeral) tomorrow, Anne is now coming Sunday to pick up her cardigan, and we will go out to lunch. Feels like it will be all go!


Things are definitely moving fast! But getting your little fellow back will be a great thing once you are feeling better. Enjoy lunch with Anne!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


Those are terrific! I adore that fabric on the trio. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Try putting some coconut oil (just a spoonful) in your coffee. It adds a nice flavor.


I've also heard putting a little butter in improves flavor but haven't tried it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


Somehow I missed these , glad I went back they are gorgeous Gwen, although picture number 3 did make me laugh I thought it was underwear when I caught a quick glance of it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> LOL! I do know how to "project!" Thank you for the wonderful KAP. You did a super job getting it all together. Congratulations on creating a successful KAP!


It was great having you there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I would be OK as I was using left hand , but I've sat myself down after pegging laundry out as I can feel it starting to twinge , just going to sit and do nothing which is harder than people think


I find sitting and doing nothing nearly impossible!

When I got up this morning, I felt a difference; this definitely comes from my hip (I've felt this same thing before a couple of times). So sciatica stretches and cold/heat seem to be the things to do. I did take ibuprofen before I went to bed which helped. I don't like taking it when doing things during the day because I don't want to make it worse by overdoing. It should pass. I could stretch properly this morning, which felt good.

Last night the hat progressed some. I like it but think a tighter fabric would look better. So may do it again with smaller needles.

I need to get the cat box done and get a shower and see what's happening with work. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


They were all fantastic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You should hear KayeJo play that guitar too! She is quite good!


She sure is; maybe a duet with Brantley next year?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I would be OK as I was using left hand , but I've sat myself down after pegging laundry out as I can feel it starting to twinge , just going to sit and do nothing which is harder than people think


Sorry about the iron, but glad you are taking it easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, boy do I have pages to get caught up on, what a week, a fabulous week but long. lol
> Marla and I left Defiance Monday morning at about 6 am and made great time until Marla blew the sidewall on the tire pulling into the Iowa 80 truck stop, she brushed the curb. Roadside assistance got us to a tire shop, but the 2 front tires were so bad that we had them replace those, so if the blow out on the rear passenger was just to keep us from blowing a front at 70 or 80 mph, then it was well worth it, but with delays we decided to just drive through and got home at 430 am or so instead of the planned on midnight. Slept on and off yesterday but didn't get anything really accomplished, today I got up early, got some of the plants put back out front that Deb and Christopher had brought in in case of hail, Marla and I went and got grocery shopping out of the way, ran to the nursery and got David some marigolds and I got another fuschia, 30%off, and came home to put everything away and feed and water the plants. I'm just relaxing, talking to David, he picked up in Ft. Wayne, Indiana this morning and is parked in DesMoines, Iowa on his way to Denver, Colorado with a 4000 pound load of coloring books. lol
> I need to get caught up but maybe I'll post a few pictures from my phone first, have yoga at 630p.


That was an eventful and long trip home. So glad you didn't have a blow out. Thanks for the pictures. It is nice to see all of you having a good time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Condolences to Julie, Fan and Rookie on your recent losses. Also to Marianne for losing her fur baby. Hope they all lead full and satisfying lives.
> 
> ...


Great knitting, Kathy, and flat teddy is still cute. So is Dobby. He will be loved by some little person.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, such a price increase. However, it is a collectors classic car so think it will be worth more as repaired. Bummer that.


I wish you were right about it being worth more but the prices seem to be dropping here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! And they now have given me a date for the operation- the 30th June, so Ringo will go to the kennels on the Thursday 29th.


At long last you're no longer swinging in the wind. It will take you a while to get over the operation but you will be able to walk without pain. That will be wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So terrible. I heard on CBC there had been serious safety concerns about the place as only one stairwell & a single elevator shaft with several elevators & wanting it brought up to code but was going to cost many $ millions. I expect there will be some one in serious trouble but that won't help the dead. So sad for the families


It's mind boggling to think that there was only one stairwell for a building of that size. Apparently there are several more buildings owned by this company. They will be scrutinized after this catastrophe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, thanks for posting your photos. I'm glad you got the tires fixed before causing any real trouble other than in the pocketbook ????
> Kathy, Dobby is cute.
> 
> DH had to go to Lloydminster for repairs for the semi this afternoon so GD & I went along. We met up with DIL & she took GD home with her. We stopped at KFC for supper before coming home
> ...


When I looked at Netflix last night, I checked the Outlander. I only have the 2nd episode. I wonder when they will start again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Outlander is my favourite, it's the most amazing time travel, love story, ever. I have all the books and re reading Drums of Autumn before it resumes for season 3, here in September.


I was thinking about reading the books about John and then wondered how it would blend with Outlander.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that puts our tires in a better perspective, I certainly hope that they don't add any more costs and you are able to sell it for a great price soon.


I hope so too. It won't be ready till this afternoon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


They are all great! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Inversion table, I want one badly and they aren't terribly expensive now a days, but if one is on a limited budget, everything is expensive.


Can you buy one on monthly payments?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The phrase "herding cats" comes to mind! :sm09: :sm09:


Or knitting fog!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that Liz, hope you get a really good deal when you do sell it


Thanks, Sonja. I did get an offer but it was a low ball. Now I'm thinking I should have accepted it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what he said ????. I tried to drink it but gave up , looking forward to a nice hot coffee later on after I have my breakfast , bit early yet so I'm sat quietly catching up with everybody


How are you feeling now?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


Wow - that is terrible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
> Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


Hope your CT scan will give you some answers. The waiting for a diagnosis is always difficult. Glad your Mum has no signs of spreading.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margeret, good news about your mom. Hope CT results good and medicine works.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


Oh, I love them all. My favourite though is the Timeless Treasure. I forget who had the winning bid.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you, will try. Love all your projects but especially love needle case.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> How are you feeling now?


A slight twinge but good , a 1000% better than yesterday. I was laid flat out on the floor and mishka must have thought its time to play as she laid right across me , think she nearly squashed me ???? not good to get the giggles while in pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got a prescription and thank goodness the pain is gone this morning , just some tenderness , but I was told to keep taking tablets as the pain could come back at any time as I start moving about and moving my arms and shoulders


I'm glad you've got some relief


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


OMG, that doesn't look good, looks like Lloydminster did last week.i hope none of that was near you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw last night were a man was rescued alive from that black charcoal mess


That's amazing but I can't imagine what condition he was in, might have been better for him not to survive. I just heard in the radio the fire is now out but has to cool before they can search but 18 confirmed dead. Those poor people to lose their families, home, & all their possessions because someone wouldn't make the place safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow grapes next you will be making wine ????


????????don't think I'll try that but they are supposed to b nice to eat fresh, make jelly & I was thinking of putting some in the dehydrator for ? Raisins


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! Fortunately not much on the calendar except preparation for the operation, once this week is over.


Maybe it's good it's so soon, I know you are nervous about it so this way you won't have long to "stew" about it & like Angela said, they mistakenly set your file aside & forgot you so now must fast track you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margeret, good news about your mom. Hope CT results good and medicine works.


My thoughts as well. It is so good for your mother. I am thinking that they will possibly find internal scarring (adhesions) causing your tummy tenderness. Hoping that your CT scan will give you a definitive and mind relieving diagnosis.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
> Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


Great news for your mom.
I hope it's just acid reflux causing the problem & the meds get you feeling better soon????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I had a gallbladder that is just what i would have thought it might be. (In fact I said exactly that to my doctor).Similar discomfort to what I had then- but only at times. But constant now and not apparently food related. Sometimes I think fat but other times I eat fatty things and no problems. or have hassles after a fatless 'meal'. After feeling better and eating more than I have recently I now feel very uncomfortable- and not sure how I will go lying down soon.
> My belly button has been used 3 times- for each of the three surgeries I have had! Can't say mine was a piece of cake- took weeks to recover as I had such a bad infection before hand.


My friend had trouble for several years after her gallbladder was removed, she didn't have stones but the entire GB was full of "sand" & it was also backed up into her liver, it took 2-3 years for all the "sludge" to clear, then she was finally good. How long since your GB out? Or if there was very bad infection, could have caused adhesions of the bowel which are known to cause trouble later in life. Hope you get some answers quickly

Joyce, I see great minds think alike????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was in the middle of ironing when I decided to go and get something , pulled the plug out and bang flash , I nearly jumped out of my skin ????
> Blew the fuse so everything went off luckily we have a fuse box were they just push back in so that was an easy fix now I have to remember where I put the repair box to fix my iron , guess I'll finish the ironing another day when I'm not so wary of putting the plug in ????


????An new cord or iron? Good thing it did it cause a fire


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> For some reason I commented today to my brother that Elizabeth loves grapes. His response was 'well her Dad loves wine'. Hopefully next year we will have some of ours that can be eaten. This years got mildew from the large amounts of rain.


4am this morning, DH was up to the bathroom & saw a whole heard of mule deer in the garden, yelled at them to get out & woke me up???? I've yet to go see what they wrecked, hope the grapes are still there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


Those are beautiful Gwen, I think the red is my favourite 
Hope they get your machine fixed right this time, you've had so much frustration with it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I would be OK as I was using left hand , but I've sat myself down after pegging laundry out as I can feel it starting to twinge , just going to sit and do nothing which is harder than people think


I suppose knitting makes it pull too? I hate just sitting like a lump????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I find sitting and doing nothing nearly impossible!
> 
> When I got up this morning, I felt a difference; this definitely comes from my hip (I've felt this same thing before a couple of times). So sciatica stretches and cold/heat seem to be the things to do. I did take ibuprofen before I went to bed which helped. I don't like taking it when doing things during the day because I don't want to make it worse by overdoing. It should pass. I could stretch properly this morning, which felt good.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it's a little better this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's mind boggling to think that there was only one stairwell for a building of that size. Apparently there are several more buildings owned by this company. They will be scrutinized after this catastrophe.


It was on the radio this morning that all buildings of this age must either be brought up to code or demolished. I would hope they make other affordable places for people to live rather than handing out eviction notices & people have no where to go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I looked at Netflix last night, I checked the Outlander. I only have the 2nd episode. I wonder when they will start again.


When. I looked for it, it said there were 2 seasons to watch, I'm not sure how many episodes, I started watching episode 3 but DH came home & back to CNN????????. How many seasons are there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got a prescription and thank goodness the pain is gone this morning , just some tenderness , but I was told to keep taking tablets as the pain could come back at any time as I start moving about and moving my arms and shoulders


Great that the prescription is working, don't over do it as you're feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm practicing a "teacher" voice per Pammie's instruction and example. I had a lot of fun.


Lol, great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was pretty crazy around here due to the rain coming down so quickly.
> 
> It was fine after about 2 hours.


Wow!! That's how it was in SA, it'd look like a disaster zone but then the water would be just gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A slight twinge but good , a 1000% better than yesterday. I was laid flat out on the floor and mishka must have thought its time to play as she laid right across me , think she nearly squashed me ???? not good to get the giggles while in pain


????????I think all dogs must think that, soon as the GKs are on the floor Kimber is right there, nuzzling & licking & the giggles begin


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad the tyre blew at the truck stop instead of on the motorway
> Lovely pictures of everyone ,
> Is your garden growing nicely now ?


Us too, I told Marla that one of our guardian angels took charge because we were driving faster than she could fly. 
It's doing very well, I was worried because I know David doesn't water as much as I do and neither does Christopher, but Deb must have done a wonderful job of tending it because I've got peppers started on several and the tomatoes are going great too. Lost a few of the small flowers I had started but that's okay, I have more seeds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up, you all have been very chatty. 
We are invited to friends for supper, he loves rhubarb custard pie, something both his mom & mine used to make. My DH hates it so unless we are having company or something I never make it. I said I would make some for supper tonight so better get off my behind & get to it.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Love looking at pictures of KAP. Looks like a good time was had by all. One thing I noticed in the pictures is that there is not one set of knitting needles visible nor a picture of anyone knitting. So happy for those who were lucky enough to attend.


LOL! True, we did get some knitting though, I think I have pics of with a couple of people knitting in them, I'll go back and look and post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that one is definitely one of my favorites, but it's really hard to choose just one.
> I'll get a picture of Marla's mandolin later and post, she's loving it.


Oops, didn't finish the post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The two pictures of knitting I have.
Dawn was knitting in the first one two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow grapes next you will be making wine ????


LOL! I sure drank enough wine to make it worthwhile to make my own. lol Well, not really that much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that doesn't look good, looks like Lloydminster did last week.i hope none of that was near you


These are a friend's photos - I didn't venture out at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I didn't do as good as you, but I lost 1.4 pounds. Really glad. I wish I could lose faster, but I think I cheat too much!


That's a great amount of loss considering we were away from home and eating whatever, I think our bodies needed the shake up. 
Slow and relatively steady keeps it off better so they say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> LOL! I do know how to "project!" Thank you for the wonderful KAP. You did a super job getting it all together. Congratulations on creating a successful KAP!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
> Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


Great news for you mom!! 
I sure hope that you get some good answers soon and an easy solution that doesn't include surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was in the middle of ironing when I decided to go and get something , pulled the plug out and bang flash , I nearly jumped out of my skin ????
> Blew the fuse so everything went off luckily we have a fuse box were they just push back in so that was an easy fix now I have to remember where I put the repair box to fix my iron , guess I'll finish the ironing another day when I'm not so wary of putting the plug in ????


 :sm06: 
Holy Cow!! I'd never want to plug anything in again. lol 
What a shocking thing to happen. :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's amazing but I can't imagine what condition he was in, might have been better for him not to survive. I just heard in the radio the fire is now out but has to cool before they can search but 18 confirmed dead. Those poor people to lose their families, home, & all their possessions because someone wouldn't make the place safe.


He looked OK, he is 70 years old partially blind and trapped in that building for 12 hours and then the people and film crew spotted him waving a white t-shirt out of his window here is a picture look down near the blue Square bottom right and firemen helping him out

Do hope you still have grapes Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????An new cord or iron? Good thing it did it cause a fire


Iron works fine just had to change fuse in plug


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was on the radio this morning that all buildings of this age must either be brought up to code or demolished. I would hope they make other affordable places for people to live rather than handing out eviction notices & people have no where to go.


No spare homes here , especially affordable ones . Council rented ones which are affordable are like gold dust very very hard to get hold of especially since Maggie Thatcher gave people the right to buy them very cheap which did not make sense at all


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No spare homes here , especially affordable ones . Council rented ones which are affordable are like gold dust very very hard to get hold of especially since Maggie Thatcher gave people the right to buy them very cheap which did not make sense at all


Is part of the housing problem that there is no more land upon which to put homes? Inquiring minds wish to know. Sounds like a difficult predicament for those now homeless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! I know you will feel so much better once this is done and after rehab/healing. So glad this has moved forward. Will you be able to have your computer with you during your recovery or will you be offline? I'm hoping we will be able to still be in touch.


It has been a little startling just how quickly it has come to this from being archived, not grumbling though!
The Hospital gives you access, I seem to remember, but I may have to go to the lounge, I am sure I was able to use the laptop the last time, certainly I'm intending to take it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My thoughts as well. It is so good for your mother. I am thinking that they will possibly find internal scarring (adhesions) causing your tummy tenderness. Hoping that your CT scan will give you a definitive and mind relieving diagnosis.


I have thought of that. Had a nasty appendix as well- burst and the gallbladder was pretty nasty too which increases the likelihood from both. Though this is epigastric so most likely gallbladder if it was adhesions. 
It was one of my first thoughts but had managed to forget that idea. Which is actually sounding like a pretty good option right now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Things are definitely moving fast! But getting your little fellow back will be a great thing once you are feeling better. Enjoy lunch with Anne!


They are indeed- I am writing all over my calendar and in my diary that I always carry with me, so I don't lose track. I will miss having Ringo there, but it will simplify things. Thanks I am looking forward both to lunch, and seeing the cardigan being worn!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking about reading the books about John and then wondered how it would blend with Outlander.


I have read all of them and they connect well enough, though the others are a separate story line.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 4am this morning, DH was up to the bathroom & saw a whole heard of mule deer in the garden, yelled at them to get out & woke me up???? I've yet to go see what they wrecked, hope the grapes are still there


What a shame that would be


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> At long last you're no longer swinging in the wind. It will take you a while to get over the operation but you will be able to walk without pain. That will be wonderful.


I think I will be on crutches for a couple of weeks, hopefully all goes well. Thanks Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe it's good it's so soon, I know you are nervous about it so this way you won't have long to "stew" about it & like Angela said, they mistakenly set your file aside & forgot you so now must fast track you.


I am sort of adjusting to it being so close! I hope maybe it will be as others have said, rather better than the before pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Is part of the housing problem that there is no more land upon which to put homes? Inquiring minds wish to know. Sounds like a difficult predicament for those now homeless.


We are a very over populated tiny country and councils are now taking designated green land which is land that should not be built should always stay green and building houses and more houses on it . Farmers fields are disappearing in the blink of an eye . We have a silly government here that has a policy to encourage people to buy houses rather than rent hence most houses getting built are for sale , so a real shortage of affordable rented accommodation especially for young people


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Heartland America has them in their catalog for about $150, the last time I saw one of their catalogs.


:sm24: 
Marla and I found one at Dunham's in Scottsbluff for $89, don't think I'd go quite that cheap but they had several different ones at various price points.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- well done. How did you manage that I wonder?


I ran around a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, just two weeks.
> About 4 -5 days in Hospital, may be going to Rehab afterwards, or home, but was told to have Ringo kenneled for three weeks- they don't want me tripping on him. I've booked him in till the 20th July, from the 29th June.
> See the surgeon Thursday, Education session Monday 26th, withhold the Warfarin from the 25th June.
> I am heading out for Whetu's Tangi (funeral) tomorrow, Anne is now coming Sunday to pick up her cardigan, and we will go out to lunch. Feels like it will be all go!


Great that you are getting every thing lined up and ready.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm making progress getting caught up but the laundry is done and I need to get out and get it hung to dry. 
See you all later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Everything is fixed and back to normal now even my heart rate ????


Glad it was a quick fix and all is well now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are a very over populated tiny country and councils are now taking designated green land which is land that should not be built should always stay green and building houses and more houses on it . Farmers fields are disappearing in the blink of an eye . We have a silly government here that has a policy to encourage people to buy houses rather than rent hence most houses getting built are for sale , so a real shortage of affordable rented accommodation especially for young people


Thank you for the explanation. That makes a lot of sense as your country is very small, esp. as compared to where I live. We, also, have a shortage of rentals so many new condos and rental properties are currently being built in my area. We are, to an extent, landlocked as far as immediate area is concerned being walled in on 2 sides by mountain ranges. We, too, are building up to make more room for more people on less land. However, there are strict building codes with regard to exits and fire escapes. Each dwelling area has to have a separate fire escape route.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


Wonderful work Gwen, they're all beautiful. I particularly like the red quilted one. I bet they raised a good sum for the silent auction.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He looked OK, he is 70 years old partially blind and trapped in that building for 12 hours and then the people and film crew spotted him waving a white t-shirt out of his window here is a picture look down near the blue Square bottom right and firemen helping him out
> 
> Do hope you still have grapes Bonnie


That's amazing. How wonderful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Is part of the housing problem that there is no more land upon which to put homes? Inquiring minds wish to know. Sounds like a difficult predicament for those now homeless.


Partly lack of land, we are only a small island. Also over the last few years we have had thousands of immigrants who come from all over to southern Europe and their goal is to reach the UK, and they have to be housed. It's interesting now seeing lots of people on TV with stories of how they escaped the blaze or they are looking for family members still unaccounted for - they are of all nationalities.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a shame that would be


I was down to the garden to get rhubarb & can't see any damage, maybe DH seen them when they first arrived. I read that lavender scented Bounce sheets keep deer away, so I tied some of them around. DH thinks he may put the electric fence up again as one jolt from that & they won't come back for a while. These a 1/2 section (320 acres)of field peas beside the house, they shouldn't need my little row????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are a very over populated tiny country and councils are now taking designated green land which is land that should not be built should always stay green and building houses and more houses on it . Farmers fields are disappearing in the blink of an eye . We have a silly government here that has a policy to encourage people to buy houses rather than rent hence most houses getting built are for sale , so a real shortage of affordable rented accommodation especially for young people


Seems that's a problem everywhere. They are busy paving over good farmland- not sure what they will eat when all the good land is covered in cement, particularly in fruit growing regions. Housing is getting so pricy that young people could never own a home in cities unless they have really good jobs. When DS was going to school in Edmonton his rent was $1100/ month & it's gone up since then


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, those totes are gorgeous! Love the lamas. 

Julie, I am so happy for you. You have waited a long time for this. I have several friends who have had amazing results from hip replacement surgery; that is exactly what I wish for you. 

Cathy, good news about your mom. Now if those docs can just get you figured out and feeling better.

Hugs to all those dealing with grief. Seems like there are some especially hard ones, some sudden, some way too young. May the peace that surpasses all human understanding come to you and stay with you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Marla and I found one at Dunham's in Scottsbluff for $89, don't think I'd go quite that cheap but they had several different ones at various price points.


I'm not sure what kind my friend has but she said she had trouble getting upright again so now doesn't use it unless her DH is home so if possible I would try it out before buying


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the explanation. That makes a lot of sense as your country is very small, esp. as compared to where I live. We, also, have a shortage of rentals so many new condos and rental properties are currently being built in my area. We are, to an extent, landlocked as far as immediate area is concerned being walled in on 2 sides by mountain ranges. We, too, are building up to make more room for more people on less land. However, there are strict building codes with regard to exits and fire escapes. Each dwelling area has to have a separate fire escape route.


In Lloydminster they are building lots of condos rather than rentals so it's creating lots of problems. Some young people buy a 3 bedroom unit & then rent out 2 rooms to help make the payments


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got 2 rhubarb custard pies in the oven, for some reason they just won't "set", I think maybe the rhubarb is extra juicy, I hope it sets up soon before the crust is burned????
I also made 2 -12" pies, I'll freeze them uncooked & cook when needed for a potluck in whatever over the summer.

Some black clouds floating about again but so far no rain


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got 2 rhubarb custard pies in the oven, for some reason they just won't "set", I think maybe the rhubarb is extra juicy, I hope it sets up soon before the crust is burned????
> I also made 2 -12" pies, I'll freeze them uncooked & cook when needed for a potluck in whatever over the summer.
> 
> Some black clouds floating about again but so far no rain


I'd be willing to taste test those! I love rhubarb, and make rhubarb crumble from our plants out in the garden. Somehow there's never any left for freezing?? ????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm finally caught up, you all have been very chatty.
> We are invited to friends for supper, he loves rhubarb custard pie, something both his mom & mine used to make. My DH hates it so unless we are having company or something I never make it. I said I would make some for supper tonight so better get off my behind & get to it.????


That sounds yummy. I have rhubarb in my freezer right now, have it growing in our back yard, don't know what I want to do with it


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking about reading the books about John and then wondered how it would blend with Outlander.


I have read a few of the side stories, but find them a bit distracting. I prefer to stick to the main story, as there's so much going on in it. Diana Gabaldon sure does use heaps of detail throughout, sometimes a little too much I find. I love seeing all the behind the scenes pictures you can get on Pinterest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


The llama/alpaca bags are fabulous!!! I will vouch for Gwen having spectacular talent, I'm so glad I won the bid, if I could have afforded it, I'd have bid huge on all of them. lol
The embroidery is spectacular too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You should hear KayeJo play that guitar too! She is quite good!


LOL! Thank you Gwen, it was fun, the first public playing that I've ever done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam; I think so too but then I am a bit partial! LOL She said she had a nice time and was glad she attended the KAP.


I hope she can come next year, she is such a sweetie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The phrase "herding cats" comes to mind! :sm09: :sm09:


LOL! Yes it does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cathy. I gained a couple of pounds splurging over the KAP but have already lost them and headed down some more.
> Long way to go but feeling so good.


You are doing very well with the weight loss. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes she does! That girl ran so many errands up and down to the room, out to the car, even to the store. She is very special as are her brothers and sisters. Love those kids to death.


And it's very evident that she thinks the world of you also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got cortisone shot right knee. Bone on bone osteoarthritis. Should feel better soon!
Told DH I was having shower put in guest bath. He had taken shower head out when he tiled many years ago. I'm hoping I can have walk-in shower as it will be safer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She sure is; maybe a duet with Brantley next year?


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was an eventful and long trip home. So glad you didn't have a blow out. Thanks for the pictures. It is nice to see all of you having a good time.


It was at that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Can you buy one on monthly payments?


Probably, but I'd have to find a place for it too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well the laundry's drying, the floors are mopped, the plants all taken care of, lunch eaten, and caught up from last night forward, so I guess I'll go get a few things planted that I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems that's a problem everywhere. They are busy paving over good farmland- not sure what they will eat when all the good land is covered in cement, particularly in fruit growing regions. Housing is getting so pricy that young people could never own a home in cities unless they have really good jobs. When DS was going to school in Edmonton his rent was $1100/ month & it's gone up since then


That made me smile Bonnie. Canada is roughly 38 times bigger than the whole of the UK and has nearly half the population of the UK . I visualise Canada as having wide open spaces , with plenty of room for everyone to have plenty of space big large houses and plenty of land a round them , not like the tiny houses getting built here with barely no garden at all . It's a shame that house prices are so high that young ones cannot afford them . Does Canada have a land problem ? Where houses cannot be built so the population is only in certain areas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got 2 rhubarb custard pies in the oven, for some reason they just won't "set", I think maybe the rhubarb is extra juicy, I hope it sets up soon before the crust is burned????
> I also made 2 -12" pies, I'll freeze them uncooked & cook when needed for a potluck in whatever over the summer.
> 
> Some black clouds floating about again but so far no rain


Never had rhubarb and custard pie but I like rhubarb, I like custard and I like pie so I'll be there in a while ????

I see there will be 2 more as Nikki and Fan want some too hope you made plenty ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately on the Bone Broth diet butter isn't allowed but perhaps ghee would work. My stepdaughter has done the coconut oil forever and I started doing it too. Crazy too but I find myself drinking less coffee now.



Sorlenna said:


> I've also heard putting a little butter in improves flavor but haven't tried it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne thought so too! Guess I should have used just the one fabric but I'm "Miss follow the pattern woman"
and did just that. It does look like underwear!!! Where it is solid blue you also can make a hidden pocket in the seam. May do that if making again.



Swedenme said:


> Somehow I missed these , glad I went back they are gorgeous Gwen, although picture number 3 did make me laugh I thought it was underwear when I caught a quick glance of it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to check out Outlander. I just binge watched the new Orange is the New Black season. I love that show. Also saw a commercial while at the movies today for GLOW on netflix that I want to check out. I took my middle granddaughter and youngest grandson (16 & 11) to see Wonder Woman. It was pretty good. Not at all what I expected. I thought it would be more like the old tv series but this was more like the beginning of Wonder Woman. 


budasha said:


> When I looked at Netflix last night, I checked the Outlander. I only have the 2nd episode. I wonder when they will start again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Kate and Sorlenna.


KateB said:


> They are all great! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


sassafras123 said:


> Margeret, good news about your mom. Hope CT results good and medicine works.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So excited, men came to give estimate on bath, a little more than $2,000 which includes shower, new vanity and toilet, fixing door. I'm feeling so grateful and happy I could take Maya for a skip instead of walk and sing Zippity Do Dah.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Couldn't keep my eyes open so decided to go to sleep so guess what I'm wide awake how does that work ? It's so hot even though I've got all the windows open , think I will try telling myself I must stay awake for the next hour may be that will work


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A slight twinge but good , a 1000% better than yesterday. I was laid flat out on the floor and mishka must have thought its time to play as she laid right across me , think she nearly squashed me ???? not good to get the giggles while in pain


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When. I looked for it, it said there were 2 seasons to watch, I'm not sure how many episodes, I started watching episode 3 but DH came home & back to CNN????????. How many seasons are there?


I'm not sure but I've watched all that have been on so far. I'll have to go into Netflix and see if those are ones I have seen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He looked OK, he is 70 years old partially blind and trapped in that building for 12 hours and then the people and film crew spotted him waving a white t-shirt out of his window here is a picture look down near the blue Square bottom right and firemen helping him out
> 
> Do hope you still have grapes Bonnie


I did see him on the news. Sure hope he'll be okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I will be on crutches for a couple of weeks, hopefully all goes well. Thanks Liz!


I remember what it was like. Hopefully one leg won't be shorter than the other like mine is,.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have read a few of the side stories, but find them a bit distracting. I prefer to stick to the main story, as there's so much going on in it. Diana Gabaldon sure does use heaps of detail throughout, sometimes a little too much I find. I love seeing all the behind the scenes pictures you can get on Pinterest.


I felt the same way. That's why I haven't gotten into the Lord John books.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The llama/alpaca bags are fabulous!!! I will vouch for Gwen having spectacular talent, I'm so glad I won the bid, if I could have afforded it, I'd have bid huge on all of them. lol
> The embroidery is spectacular too!


Lucky you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Bonnie. Canada is roughly 38 times bigger than the whole of the UK and has nearly half the population of the UK . I visualise Canada as having wide open spaces , with plenty of room for everyone to have plenty of space big large houses and plenty of land a round them , not like the tiny houses getting built here with barely no garden at all . It's a shame that house prices are so high that young ones cannot afford them . Does Canada have a land problem ? Where houses cannot be built so the population is only in certain areas


It's getting so that every green space available is being bought by developers. Farms are being sold because the sons/daughters don't want to continue farming and subdivisions are springing up every where. When I was driving to work, there was lots of green space. Now we're hard pressed to find any unless they've been designated crown land. New homes have hardly any property.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So excited, men came to give estimate on bath, a little more than $2,000 which includes shower, new vanity and toilet, fixing door. I'm feeling so grateful and happy I could take Maya for a skip instead of walk and sing Zippity Do Dah.


That's a good price for all that work.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm not sure but I've watched all that have been on so far. I'll have to go into Netflix and see if those are ones I have seen.


3rd season is starting in September, 16 episodes in each season.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> 3rd season is starting in September, 16 episodes in each season.


I wonder if it will start here at the same time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I know, I'm thrilled. And I've seen their work. My friend just had her bathroom done.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, what is the name of the dress you made for Brock's baby? I think it may have been one of Marianna Mel's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum heard from her team at the main hospital. The surgeons instinct was correct and no signs of any spreading. More details about the radiotherapy she needs (had been told previously about it) on Tuesday when she goes back to the hospital to check her catheter.
> Also on Tuesday I will see my doctor again and maybe have some answers- or at least remove a few possibilities. I'm getting more tired so told Mum that I won't be going back to see her. CT scan for me tomorrow. Started on the esomeprazole today and think I might be feeling slightly better already. But have thought that before so will see what happens.


Good news for your mom. Hope you get some results so you can feel better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was in the middle of ironing when I decided to go and get something , pulled the plug out and bang flash , I nearly jumped out of my skin ????
> Blew the fuse so everything went off luckily we have a fuse box were they just push back in so that was an easy fix now I have to remember where I put the repair box to fix my iron , guess I'll finish the ironing another day when I'm not so wary of putting the plug in ????


 :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately on the Bone Broth diet butter isn't allowed but perhaps ghee would work. My stepdaughter has done the coconut oil forever and I started doing it too. Crazy too but I find myself drinking less coffee now.


Oh, I hadn't put it together with the diet plan. Duh. :sm23:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking about reading the books about John and then wondered how it would blend with Outlander.


The books about John don't have to blend with Outlander, Liz. When I had time to read and knit, I re-read each one as soon as word was out that Gabaldon had another ready for release, starting at the beginning of the series. The books about John simply added more dimension to his character as he came and went in their lives. Very seldom did I fail to re-read every page of every OUTLANDER book each time I started over. She truly is THAT good a story-teller.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Jeanette.


I gave it to Janet today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You should hear KayeJo play that guitar too! She is quite good!


Darn. I missed it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got cortisone shot right knee. Bone on bone osteoarthritis. Should feel better soon!
> Told DH I was having shower put in guest bath. He had taken shower head out when he tiled many years ago. I'm hoping I can have walk-in shower as it will be safer.


A walk in shower would be a huge help for you. See further down that it is feasible too. Wonderful.

Which made me realise that if i should need surgery climbing into a bath for a shower will be rather difficult for a while! We have a walk in shower so that later we will not need to climb into a bath. But it has not been finished (I'm sure your all very surprised to hear of something not being finished here :sm01: ) so the shower can't be used. Oh well I guess if that happens someone will have to do some quick work. And of course as we still have no idea what is wrong with me it may not be a factor. 
Much as I want to lose weight 0.5kg (1.1pounds) in 2 days is a little quick. And now I'm fasting until after my CT scan-just what I need. But if I keep it off at least I will have some benefit from this is my thinking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 4am this morning, DH was up to the bathroom & saw a whole heard of mule deer in the garden, yelled at them to get out & woke me up???? I've yet to go see what they wrecked, hope the grapes are still there


Sounds like you need a fence ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Marla and I found one at Dunham's in Scottsbluff for $89, don't think I'd go quite that cheap but they had several different ones at various price points.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was down to the garden to get rhubarb & can't see any damage, maybe DH seen them when they first arrived. I read that lavender scented Bounce sheets keep deer away, so I tied some of them around. DH thinks he may put the electric fence up again as one jolt from that & they won't come back for a while. These a 1/2 section (320 acres)of field peas beside the house, they shouldn't need my little row????


I just read to cut up bars of Irish Spring soap and put around plants for deer and rabbits. Don't know if it works.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> A walk in shower would be a huge help for you. See further down that it is feasible too. Wonderful.
> 
> Which made me realise that if i should need surgery climbing into a bath for a shower will be rather difficult for a while! We have a walk in shower so that later we will not need to climb into a bath. But it has not been finished (I'm sure your all very surprised to hear of something not being finished here :sm01: ) so the shower can't be used. Oh well I guess if that happens someone will have to do some quick work. And of course as we still have no idea what is wrong with me it may not be a factor.
> Much as I want to lose weight 0.5kg (1.1pounds) in 2 days is a little quick. And now I'm fasting until after my CT scan-just what I need. But if I keep it off at least I will have some benefit from this is my thinking.


Hoping your CAT scan reveals the cause of the problem. If you have adhesions, which I rather hope is the case, they can be quickly and rather easily released using three 1 cm incisions using the laparoscope. Should that be the case, you can likely shower after the following 2 days, of course, with your doctor's approval. And hopefully, minimal pain. But, prayers for a comfortable experience with the CAT scan and finding out the discomfort cause.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got cortisone shot right knee. Bone on bone osteoarthritis. Should feel better soon!
> Told DH I was having shower put in guest bath. He had taken shower head out when he tiled many years ago. I'm hoping I can have walk-in shower as it will be safer.


You really should have a walk in shower if possible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So excited, men came to give estimate on bath, a little more than $2,000 which includes shower, new vanity and toilet, fixing door. I'm feeling so grateful and happy I could take Maya for a skip instead of walk and sing Zippity Do Dah.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, now I will! Oh I am lucky!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, what is the name of the dress you made for Brock's baby? I think it may have been one of Marianna Mel's.


I didn't know Brock had a baby! Congratulations to them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The books about John don't have to blend with Outlander, Liz. When I had time to read and knit, I re-read each one as soon as word was out that Gabaldon had another ready for release, starting at the beginning of the series. The books about John simply added more dimension to his character as he came and went in their lives. Very seldom did I fail to re-read every page of every OUTLANDER book each time I started over. She truly is THAT good a story-teller.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I read the first 3, and didn't know there were more until the series came out. I loaned those out and never got them back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping your CAT scan reveals the cause of the problem. If you have adhesions, which I rather hope is the case, they can be quickly and rather easily released using three 1 cm incisions using the laparoscope. Should that be the case, you can likely shower after the following 2 days, of course, with your doctor's approval. And hopefully, minimal pain. But, prayers for a comfortable experience with the CAT scan and finding out the discomfort cause.


Adhesions or ulcer are what I'm thinking are the best options as it is clearly something. 4th use of my belly button maybe? I'm out of touch as to just what can be done with a laproscope now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you, now I will! Oh I am lucky!


Yes, you are!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, you are!


????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We just returned home from the funeral service for our friends disabled daughter. Such a sad but beautiful farewell to a dearly loved precious 27 year old.
They refer to her as the little Lady, and she truly was. Her coffin was open, which is a first for us, even though We've seen the departed family and friends.
It sure added an extra dimension to everything to see her there. We will now lend our support to her devoted parents and help them recover from their loss.
At last they are free to live their lives, without the constant worry of caring for Courtney. She leaves a huge hole to fill, and will take them much time to adjust to life without this precious soul.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just returned home from the funeral service for our friends disabled daughter. Such a sad but beautiful farewell to a dearly loved precious 27 year old.
> They refer to her as the little Lady, and she truly was. Her coffin was open, which is a first for us, even though We've seen the departed family and friends.
> It sure added an extra dimension to everything to see her there. We will now lend our support to her devoted parents and help them recover from their loss.
> At last they are free to live their lives, without the constant worry of caring for Courtney. She leaves a huge hole to fill, and will take them much time to adjust to life without this precious soul.


Hugs. Will keep the family in my prayers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening y'all, found out we got a good deal on the guitar and it's in great condition, Steve didn't need to do anything to it, said it even has new $30 strings on it, that he'd sell it for at least $200 used in the store, new the value is $350. 
He has me working on bar chords right now, they are not easy. lol 
Ah well, you all keep talking so I need to get caught up from the end I was at earlier and then try to keep working forward. 
Glad that everyone else made it home safe and sound, I'm finally feeling back to normal, I was pooped for two days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs. Will keep the family in my prayers


Thank you Tami, much appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I gave it to Janet today.


Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just read to cut up bars of Irish Spring soap and put around plants for deer and rabbits. Don't know if it works.


I remember hearing that before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just returned home from the funeral service for our friends disabled daughter. Such a sad but beautiful farewell to a dearly loved precious 27 year old.
> They refer to her as the little Lady, and she truly was. Her coffin was open, which is a first for us, even though We've seen the departed family and friends.
> It sure added an extra dimension to everything to see her there. We will now lend our support to her devoted parents and help them recover from their loss.
> At last they are free to live their lives, without the constant worry of caring for Courtney. She leaves a huge hole to fill, and will take them much time to adjust to life without this precious soul.


I'm so sorry about the loss of your friends daughter, I hope it was a quiet and peaceful passing for her, it will certainly leave a hole and take quite some time to come to terms with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Darn. I missed it!


LOL! I don't really know that you missed that much. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry about the loss of your friends daughter, I hope it was a quiet and peaceful passing for her, it will certainly leave a hole and take quite some time to come to terms with.


Thank you, she passed from a severe fit, whilst celebrating her fathers birthday last Friday. She was very susceptible to fits, which landed her in hospital untold times in her 27 years of life. Always the hardest when it's young people passing away.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support 

Any ideas?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support
> 
> Any ideas?


Haven't got any suggestions but it's gorgeous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'd be willing to taste test those! I love rhubarb, and make rhubarb crumble from our plants out in the garden. Somehow there's never any left for freezing?? ????


You would be welcome to a piece


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That sounds yummy. I have rhubarb in my freezer right now, have it growing in our back yard, don't know what I want to do with it


I try to make one rhubarb custard pie each year & I really like rhubarb muffins but don't make them often either as DH won't touch them ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got cortisone shot right knee. Bone on bone osteoarthritis. Should feel better soon!
> Told DH I was having shower put in guest bath. He had taken shower head out when he tiled many years ago. I'm hoping I can have walk-in shower as it will be safer.


I hope the cortisone shot helps. A walk in shower will be much safer if you are having knee trouble
I've been trying to convince DH that we should put a walk in shower in our 1/2 bath, there's room, we just didn't put one in when we built the house. We have a tub/ shower in the main bath


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, she passed from a severe fit, whilst celebrating her fathers birthday last Friday. She was very susceptible to fits, which landed her in hospital untold times in her 27 years of life. Always the hardest when it's young people passing away.


Very sad. My condolences.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Bonnie. Canada is roughly 38 times bigger than the whole of the UK and has nearly half the population of the UK . I visualise Canada as having wide open spaces , with plenty of room for everyone to have plenty of space big large houses and plenty of land a round them , not like the tiny houses getting built here with barely no garden at all . It's a shame that house prices are so high that young ones cannot afford them . Does Canada have a land problem ? Where houses cannot be built so the population is only in certain areas


Most of Canada's population is in the big cities, Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver.
There's lots of empty spaces, our province has just over a million people, we are about 1/2 way north & there are very few people living north of us. 
There are only certain areas with the climate to grow fruit, the valley running from Kelowna, BC south to the border with the US being one & they are rapidly tearing out orchards & replacing them with houses, also southwestern Ontario & they gave most of that built up too.
Most  of the city houses are built very close together in small lots, it would drive me crazy to live there
The Yukon, Nunavut & Northwest Territories- have very a huge land mass with only 114,000 people

I guess it's just the farmer mentality coming out when I get upset to see good farmland paved over when there's so much rocky land unsuitable for farming nearby, especially in BC


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never had rhubarb and custard pie but I like rhubarb, I like custard and I like pie so I'll be there in a while ????
> 
> I see there will be 2 more as Nikki and Fan want some too hope you made plenty ????


Plenty for all????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the cortisone shot helps. A walk in shower will be much safer if you are having knee trouble
> I've been trying to convince DH that we should put a walk in shower in our 1/2 bath, there's room, we just didn't put one in when we built the house. We have a tub/ shower in the main bath


I'm so glad we did the walk in shower when we redid the family room floor of the house.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm feeling so grateful and happy I could take Maya for a skip instead of walk and sing Zippity Do Dah.


You do that Joy, Maya will love it, and so will you!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's getting so that every green space available is being bought by developers. Farms are being sold because the sons/daughters don't want to continue farming and subdivisions are springing up every where. When I was driving to work, there was lots of green space. Now we're hard pressed to find any unless they've been designated crown land. New homes have hardly any property.


Your part of the country seems almost nothing but city anymore, I couldn't live there now, just too many people????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I wanted to catch up before going to sleep but can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> We just returned home from the funeral service for our friends disabled daughter. Such a sad but beautiful farewell to a dearly loved precious 27 year old.
> They refer to her as the little Lady, and she truly was. Her coffin was open, which is a first for us, even though We've seen the departed family and friends.
> It sure added an extra dimension to everything to see her there. We will now lend our support to her devoted parents and help them recover from their loss.
> At last they are free to live their lives, without the constant worry of caring for Courtney. She leaves a huge hole to fill, and will take them much time to adjust to life without this precious soul.


What a sad occasion. I'm sure the parents will be very grateful for all your love and support as they move on to a very different stage of their lives.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I try to make one rhubarb custard pie each year & I really like rhubarb muffins but don't make them often either as DH won't touch them ????


I think you're entitled to make something just for you at least once a year. Enjoy! :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, i feel walk In showers safer also and it's going to be so pretty with half wall. They have to change shower head to same wall as toilet to give the front end for room to walk in without having water spray all over, they are also going to put in a light in the shower. Oh and new floor and they'll fix door which doesn't close properly, it really is special to me. Al is 85 has macular degeneration, wears diapers since prostate exam and is a hoarder so unless I rant and rave his bedroom and bath smell like an old man's nursing home. I have had to shower in there as I don't take baths. Not very pleasant, spray fabreeze, wait then dare to go in and take quick shower or clean bath. I'm going to feel so rich and pampered I won't be able to stand myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of Canada's population is in the big cities, Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver.
> There's lots of empty spaces, our province has just over a million people, we are about 1/2 way north & there are very few people living north of us.
> There are only certain areas with the climate to grow fruit, the valley running from Kelowna, BC south to the border with the US being one & they are rapidly tearing out orchards & replacing them with houses, also southwestern Ontario & they gave most of that built up too.
> Most of the city houses are built very close together in small lots, it would drive me crazy to live there
> ...


Don't think it's your farmers mentality Bonnie you are right if you only have a certain areas where fruit can grow it should be ĺeft alone , like you say there are plenty of other areas to build houses 
It's similar here , in the towns that surround me they have been knocking down the very old council houses thus leaving behind very flat barren land barely a tree in sight so ideal place to build new houses you would think , oh no not here they go looking for a lovely wooded area destroy the natural beauty and build houses there leaving the barren land to look like an eye sore, they are doing it not far from me , the woods were beautiful lots of birds and even some beautiful red foxes there , what made me laugh is they have called the housing estate Ladgate woods , :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, just two weeks.
> About 4 -5 days in Hospital, may be going to Rehab afterwards, or home, but was told to have Ringo kenneled for three weeks- they don't want me tripping on him. I've booked him in till the 20th July, from the 29th June.
> See the surgeon Thursday, Education session Monday 26th, withhold the Warfarin from the 25th June.
> I am heading out for Whetu's Tangi (funeral) tomorrow, Anne is now coming Sunday to pick up her cardigan, and we will go out to lunch. Feels like it will be all go!


It sure will be all go for you. In a good way though. Deep breaths, one day at a time will get you there. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Liz. I enjoyed making it. Hopefully will make more totes. Left the embroidery machine at the store.
> They said they will fix it at no charge. Now it is wait and see time; usually takes 2 weeks but who knows. At least I'm not in the middle of projects. Here are the other totes I made and donated to the silent auction. I said I'd post them after it was over.
> 
> The first one is called Whisical Diva (no pockets)
> ...


They are all lovely. Great work! 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cathy. I gained a couple of pounds splurging over the KAP but have already lost them and headed down some more.
> Long way to go but feeling so good.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When. I looked for it, it said there were 2 seasons to watch, I'm not sure how many episodes, I started watching episode 3 but DH came home & back to CNN????????. How many seasons are there?


Pretty sure we have had 3 seasons and its the fourth one due to be released in September.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty sure we have had 3 seasons and its the fourth one due to be released in September.


I need to correct you on that, it's the third season coming up, but they're combining books 3 and 4 into season 3.Cant wait for September.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was down to the garden to get rhubarb & can't see any damage, maybe DH seen them when they first arrived. I read that lavender scented Bounce sheets keep deer away, so I tied some of them around. DH thinks he may put the electric fence up again as one jolt from that & they won't come back for a while. These a 1/2 section (320 acres)of field peas beside the house, they shouldn't need my little row????


Thank goodness they haven eaten or trampled all your garden. Shame they think they need to come to your bit instead of the field....must be tastier in your garden. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Got cortisone shot right knee. Bone on bone osteoarthritis. Should feel better soon!
> Told DH I was having shower put in guest bath. He had taken shower head out when he tiled many years ago. I'm hoping I can have walk-in shower as it will be safer.


I hope the cortisone helps your knee. Bone on bone wouldnt be fun at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you are getting every thing lined up and ready.


Yes it seems everything is coming together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, those totes are gorgeous! Love the lamas.
> 
> Julie, I am so happy for you. You have waited a long time for this. I have several friends who have had amazing results from hip replacement surgery; that is exactly what I wish for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember what it was like. Hopefully one leg won't be shorter than the other like mine is,.


I think it is slightly shorter now- certainly I limp when walking with the stroller.

Sorry to hear you have that problem.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support
> 
> Any ideas?


A Dreambird or similar shawl. Gorgeous colours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> So excited, men came to give estimate on bath, a little more than $2,000 which includes shower, new vanity and toilet, fixing door. I'm feeling so grateful and happy I could take Maya for a skip instead of walk and sing Zippity Do Dah.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


That is good news- and glad you are not bothered by the wait!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure will be all go for you. In a good way though. Deep breaths, one day at a time will get you there. :sm24:


I am getting used to the idea! Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A walk in shower would be a huge help for you. See further down that it is feasible too. Wonderful.
> 
> Which made me realise that if i should need surgery climbing into a bath for a shower will be rather difficult for a while! We have a walk in shower so that later we will not need to climb into a bath. But it has not been finished (I'm sure your all very surprised to hear of something not being finished here :sm01: ) so the shower can't be used. Oh well I guess if that happens someone will have to do some quick work. And of course as we still have no idea what is wrong with me it may not be a factor.
> Much as I want to lose weight 0.5kg (1.1pounds) in 2 days is a little quick. And now I'm fasting until after my CT scan-just what I need. But if I keep it off at least I will have some benefit from this is my thinking.


Mmm yes that is too much to lose in only 2 days. Hope you have some answers on Monday when you see doctor.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


Good that you also have a date. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, i feel walk In showers safer also and it's going to be so pretty with half wall. They have to change shower head to same wall as toilet to give the front end for room to walk in without having water spray all over, they are also going to put in a light in the shower. Oh and new floor and they'll fix door which doesn't close properly, it really is special to me. Al is 85 has macular degeneration, wears diapers since prostate exam and is a hoarder so unless I rant and rave his bedroom and bath smell like an old man's nursing home. I have had to shower in there as I don't take baths. Not very pleasant, spray fabreeze, wait then dare to go in and take quick shower or clean bath. I'm going to feel so rich and pampered I won't be able to stand myself.


And you deserve to feel pampered.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I need to correct you on that, it's the third season coming up, but they're combining books 3 and 4 into season 3.Cant wait for September.


I nearly said that we have had 2 seasons but thought again and it seemed like 3. Maybe because there are a lot of episodes in each.

I cant wait either....lol. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has had her CT scan, but now her right hand is out of action as that is where they injected the contrast (dye?). At least that is one thing over and hopefully she will get good results. David has finally got a comfortable chair out for her to sit on as they have been sitting on kitchen chairs up to now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has had her CT scan, but now her right hand is out of action as that is where they injected the contrast (dye?). At least that is one thing over and hopefully she will get good results. David has finally got a comfortable chair out for her to sit on as they have been sitting on kitchen chairs up to now!


Well that is something good out of not so good. She will have a very straight back after all these months of sitting on kitchen chairs!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has had her CT scan, but now her right hand is out of action as that is where they injected the contrast (dye?). At least that is one thing over and hopefully she will get good results. David has finally got a comfortable chair out for her to sit on as they have been sitting on kitchen chairs up to now!


Hopefully she will get some answers soon and then treatment. Glad she is at least sitting comfortable now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I put all clean bedding on my bed this morning , got the washing machine going , youngest cut the grass for me , and I've just been deadheading the flowers , went upstairs to get something expecting to see mishka at the top of the stairs as she has decided lately she does not like the sound of the lawnmower, well she was upstairs alright laid flat out on my bed which she knows is a big no no , tried to give me the I'm innocent look and then showed me every trick she could do to get in my good books 
Cheeky little monkey , son thought it was hilarious


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A politically incorrect(?) funny from mjs (appeals to my sense of humour, but may offend some)

MERGER TIPS FOR 2017: For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks. Watch for these consolidations in 2017:

1. Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush, and W. R. Grace Co. will merge and become: Hale, Mary, Fuller, Grace.

2. Polygram Records, Warner Bros., and Zesta Crackers join forces and become: Poly, Warner Cracker.

3. 3M will merge with Goodyear and become: MMMGood.

4. Zippo Manufacturing, Audi Motors, Dofasco, and Dakota Mining will merge and become: ZipAudiDoDa.

5. FedEx is expected to join its competitor, UPS, and become: FedUP.

6. Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers will become: Fairwell Honeychild.

7. Grey Poupon and Docker Pants are expected to become: PouponPants.

8. Knotts Berry Farm and the National Organization of Women will become: Knott NOW!

And finally....

9. Victoria 's Secret and Smith & Wesson will merge under the new name: TittyTittyBangBang


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He looked OK, he is 70 years old partially blind and trapped in that building for 12 hours and then the people and film crew spotted him waving a white t-shirt out of his window here is a picture look down near the blue Square bottom right and firemen helping him out
> 
> Do hope you still have grapes Bonnie


I heard today that he's in intensive care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

inishowen said:


> I heard today that he's in intensive care.


I think it's because of smoke inhalation, do hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I don't really know that you missed that much. :sm09:


???? I hear that from someone else!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's because of smoke inhalation, do hope he makes a full recovery


They are now saying that at least 30 are confirmed dead and many more are still missing. It's a tragedy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support
> 
> Any ideas?


Shawl! Plenty of yardage for a large snugly one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has had her CT scan, but now her right hand is out of action as that is where they injected the contrast (dye?). At least that is one thing over and hopefully she will get good results. David has finally got a comfortable chair out for her to sit on as they have been sitting on kitchen chairs up to now!


Thanks for the update. Hope the hand is soon back in action. Good that David found her a comfortable chair.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A politically incorrect(?) funny from mjs (appeals to my sense of humour, but may offend some)
> 
> MERGER TIPS FOR 2017: For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks. Watch for these consolidations in 2017:
> 
> ...


 :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I put all clean bedding on my bed this morning , got the washing machine going , youngest cut the grass for me , and I've just been deadheading the flowers , went upstairs to get something expecting to see mishka at the top of the stairs as she has decided lately she does not like the sound of the lawnmower, well she was upstairs alright laid flat out on my bed which she knows is a big no no , tried to give me the I'm innocent look and then showed me every trick she could do to get in my good books
> Cheeky little monkey , son thought it was hilarious


 :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Shawl! Plenty of yardage for a large snugly one.


That was my first thought also. Beautiful yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mishka is such a scamp! 

Glad Margaret is through the scan. Hoping for good results.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A politically incorrect(?) funny from mjs (appeals to my sense of humour, but may offend some)
> 
> MERGER TIPS FOR 2017: For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks. Watch for these consolidations in 2017:
> 
> ...


???? And #5 is already FedUp, well, to be accurate, I am fed up with them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke had his Nursery potted sports this morning and although they managed to have them outside rather than in the gym hall, it was cold! The kids didn't feel it as they were running about, but the parents/grandparents were frozen! This phot that DH took shows Luke in action!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, no offense here. ROTFLMAO. Not sure I got the letters right. Took me years to figure out that acronym!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Julie, no offense here. ROTFLMAO. Not sure I got the letters right. Took me years to figure out that acronym!!!!


I saw on face book were a lady thought LOL meant lots of love and was ending all her messages with that , was then mortified when she found out what it actually meant as she had just sent a message of condolence to a friend and ended it with LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The books about John don't have to blend with Outlander, Liz. When I had time to read and knit, I re-read each one as soon as word was out that Gabaldon had another ready for release, starting at the beginning of the series. The books about John simply added more dimension to his character as he came and went in their lives. Very seldom did I fail to re-read every page of every OUTLANDER book each time I started over. She truly is THAT good a story-teller.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I heard there was a new Outlander one coming out this month. Have you heard that?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke had his Nursery potted sports this morning and although they managed to have them outside rather than in the gym hall, it was cold! The kids didn't feel it as they were running about, but the parents/grandparents were frozen! This phot that DH took shows Luke in action!


Kids enjoy it no matter what the weather , it does look really cold up there . I won't tell you that I'm in shorts and t/ shirt and in the garden :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just read to cut up bars of Irish Spring soap and put around plants for deer and rabbits. Don't know if it works.


I heard that too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I read the first 3, and didn't know there were more until the series came out. I loaned those out and never got them back.


That's too bad. I'm not loaning any of mine. But, I did loan Dan Brown's first book, the Da Vinci Code. It was a hard cover and expensive. I don't remember who I loaned it to but maybe my brother. He has a copy but I don't know if it's mine. Now I'm cautious about loaning those I want to keep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just returned home from the funeral service for our friends disabled daughter. Such a sad but beautiful farewell to a dearly loved precious 27 year old.
> They refer to her as the little Lady, and she truly was. Her coffin was open, which is a first for us, even though We've seen the departed family and friends.
> It sure added an extra dimension to everything to see her there. We will now lend our support to her devoted parents and help them recover from their loss.
> At last they are free to live their lives, without the constant worry of caring for Courtney. She leaves a huge hole to fill, and will take them much time to adjust to life without this precious soul.


That is sad. Condolences to the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


Congratulations on getting your surgery date.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 67 but have to go to exercise class. Back later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? And #5 is already FedUp, well, to be accurate, I am fed up with them.


I thought they were all rather good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, no offense here. ROTFLMAO. Not sure I got the letters right. Took me years to figure out that acronym!!!!


Thanks for making me giggle again! I could not work that one out at all- had to ask.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw on face book were a lady thought LOL meant lots of love and was ending all her messages with that , was then mortified when she found out what it actually meant as she had just sent a message of condolence to a friend and ended it with LOL


That is a problem with all acronyms! I have one over enthusiastic texter who is just about untranslatable. But LOL surely COULD be lots of love- I certainly use it as such.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his Nursery potted sports this morning and although they managed to have them outside rather than in the gym hall, it was cold! The kids didn't feel it as they were running about, but the parents/grandparents were frozen! This phot that DH took shows Luke in action!


I took that to be the child with his hand being held, now I'm wondering if Luke is the enthusiastic leaper- because he's got glasses?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so glad we did the walk in shower when we redid the family room floor of the house.


We have a walk in shower, which is nice, most of the time. But, we have only one bathroom here, and I miss taking a tub bath every once in awhile. I also worry it will have a negative impact on sales potential.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting and sounds like a good price. Skip away!


sassafras123 said:


> So excited, men came to give estimate on bath, a little more than $2,000 which includes shower, new vanity and toilet, fixing door. I'm feeling so grateful and happy I could take Maya for a skip instead of walk and sing Zippity Do Dah.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks


tami_ohio said:


> I gave it to Janet today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, he does and he doesn't. Can't go into it really. He has visitation.


tami_ohio said:


> I didn't know Brock had a baby! Congratulations to them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you also have a surgery date Marikayknits. I had general anesthesia when I had my hip replacements (both)
and did quite well. Will be keeping you in prayer.


Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A nice shawl or perhaps a simple top.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> That was my first thought also. Beautiful yarn.


That is what I am leaning towards, or maybe a nice cowl and fingerless gloves


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now we just need to knit you some new spa cloths to go with the wonderful new bathroom! Knit,knit, knit,
knit knit!


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, i feel walk In showers safer also and it's going to be so pretty with half wall. They have to change shower head to same wall as toilet to give the front end for room to walk in without having water spray all over, they are also going to put in a light in the shower. Oh and new floor and they'll fix door which doesn't close properly, it really is special to me. Al is 85 has macular degeneration, wears diapers since prostate exam and is a hoarder so unless I rant and rave his bedroom and bath smell like an old man's nursing home. I have had to shower in there as I don't take baths. Not very pleasant, spray fabreeze, wait then dare to go in and take quick shower or clean bath. I'm going to feel so rich and pampered I won't be able to stand myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A politically incorrect(?) funny from mjs (appeals to my sense of humour, but may offend some)
> 
> MERGER TIPS FOR 2017: For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks. Watch for these consolidations in 2017:
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, she passed from a severe fit, whilst celebrating her fathers birthday last Friday. She was very susceptible to fits, which landed her in hospital untold times in her 27 years of life. Always the hardest when it's young people passing away.


Oh that has to be doubly horrible for her dad. Yes it is, we expect our children to outlive us, not the other way round.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's too bad. I'm not loaning any of mine. But, I did loan Dan Brown's first book, the Da Vinci Code. It was a hard cover and expensive. I don't remember who I loaned it to but maybe my brother. He has a copy but I don't know if it's mine. Now I'm cautious about loaning those I want to keep.


I never loan books. If I no longer want it, I'll give it away, but if I want to keep it, it's not leaving the house! I learned the hard way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


That's fabulous news!!! I hope that both of you have wonderful recoveries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support
> 
> Any ideas?


I'd make socks anyway and reinforce the toe and heel with some nylon that's sold just for that, but it'd be a lovely shawl.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> 3rd season is starting in September, 16 episodes in each season.


That's a lot, going to take me ages to watch them all, I'm on episode 3 & quite like them


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We have a walk in shower, which is nice, most of the time. But, we have only one bathroom here, and I miss taking a tub bath every once in awhile. I also worry it will have a negative impact on sales potential.


We have just the walk in shower in the back bathroom but tub in the front one...I have never used the tub. You should see the looks I get when I tell people I haven't taken a bath in years...!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The books about John don't have to blend with Outlander, Liz. When I had time to read and knit, I re-read each one as soon as word was out that Gabaldon had another ready for release, starting at the beginning of the series. The books about John simply added more dimension to his character as he came and went in their lives. Very seldom did I fail to re-read every page of every OUTLANDER book each time I started over. She truly is THAT good a story-teller.
> 
> Ohio Joy


After that great recommendation I think I better get the books. I'm not sure why I've not got them before now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like you need a fence ????


The deer around here Bounce over fences like they're not even there. DH strung up an electric fence yesterday, that should give them an education ???? At least it worked last winter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just read to cut up bars of Irish Spring soap and put around plants for deer and rabbits. Don't know if it works.


I read that too & bought some when I was last shopping but haven't got it out there yet.
It sure works/ helps with mice, we keep it in the machinery cabs DH puts fresh bars in the tractors & combine every fall before they are parked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping your CAT scan reveals the cause of the problem. If you have adhesions, which I rather hope is the case, they can be quickly and rather easily released using three 1 cm incisions using the laparoscope. Should that be the case, you can likely shower after the following 2 days, of course, with your doctor's approval. And hopefully, minimal pain. But, prayers for a comfortable experience with the CAT scan and finding out the discomfort cause.


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of Canada's population is in the big cities, Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver.
> There's lots of empty spaces, our province has just over a million people, we are about 1/2 way north & there are very few people living north of us.
> There are only certain areas with the climate to grow fruit, the valley running from Kelowna, BC south to the border with the US being one & they are rapidly tearing out orchards & replacing them with houses, also southwestern Ontario & they gave most of that built up too.
> Most of the city houses are built very close together in small lots, it would drive me crazy to live there
> ...


They are doing that in Texas where we lived too, all the sudden the corn and hay fields are sold off and turned into massive sub-divisions, for houses that all look the same, on the plus side, there were very little trees or other lovely plant life to look at anyway, but I agree, when everything is paved over, where do they think the grocery stores get the produce and meats they sell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Adhesions or ulcer are what I'm thinking are the best options as it is clearly something. 4th use of my belly button maybe? I'm out of touch as to just what can be done with a laproscope now.


Sounds like they should have just installed a zipper there after the first surgery for easy access????????. Joking aside I Hope all is sorted out quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just returned home from the funeral service for our friends disabled daughter. Such a sad but beautiful farewell to a dearly loved precious 27 year old.
> They refer to her as the little Lady, and she truly was. Her coffin was open, which is a first for us, even though We've seen the departed family and friends.
> It sure added an extra dimension to everything to see her there. We will now lend our support to her devoted parents and help them recover from their loss.
> At last they are free to live their lives, without the constant worry of caring for Courtney. She leaves a huge hole to fill, and will take them much time to adjust to life without this precious soul.


So sad for them but as you say, at least they don't have to worry who will care for her when they are gone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, i feel walk In showers safer also and it's going to be so pretty with half wall. They have to change shower head to same wall as toilet to give the front end for room to walk in without having water spray all over, they are also going to put in a light in the shower. Oh and new floor and they'll fix door which doesn't close properly, it really is special to me. Al is 85 has macular degeneration, wears diapers since prostate exam and is a hoarder so unless I rant and rave his bedroom and bath smell like an old man's nursing home. I have had to shower in there as I don't take baths. Not very pleasant, spray fabreeze, wait then dare to go in and take quick shower or clean bath. I'm going to feel so rich and pampered I won't be able to stand myself.


I can't wait to see photo's of you new lovely bathroom, how exciting I can't wait to get mine done one of these days, wish I could use the same contractor you are. lol They sound fabulous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening y'all, found out we got a good deal on the guitar and it's in great condition, Steve didn't need to do anything to it, said it even has new $30 strings on it, that he'd sell it for at least $200 used in the store, new the value is $350.
> He has me working on bar chords right now, they are not easy. lol
> Ah well, you all keep talking so I need to get caught up from the end I was at earlier and then try to keep working forward.
> Glad that everyone else made it home safe and sound, I'm finally feeling back to normal, I was pooped for two days.


Congratulations on the good deal
I always find I don't sleep well when I travel so need a couple of days at home before I feel back to normal too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has had her CT scan, but now her right hand is out of action as that is where they injected the contrast (dye?). At least that is one thing over and hopefully she will get good results. David has finally got a comfortable chair out for her to sit on as they have been sitting on kitchen chairs up to now!


Oh goodness, I sure hope she gets good answers and nothing that is not easily taken care of. 
I hope she has a couple books to read, not being able to knit would drive me crazy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! Well, it seems Julie and I both got good news. I also have a surgery date for my hip replacement. It will be August 29th. That will be good as we have to make some arrangements for respite care for my MIL during that time. We are in the process of filling out information for the Office on Aging, which will assist us in getting the care. When I saw the ortho. doctor I told him the cardiologist would only agree for me to be off of the Eliquis (blood thinner) for three days. He had asked for seven days, so I wasn't sure if he would turn me down. However, the seven days was so I could have a spinal anesthesia, so he said I would just have a general anesthetic instead. Like Julie I am looking forward to the surgery and better mobility after. Marilyn K.


Great news& even better that you can get some help with your MIL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support
> 
> Any ideas?


Very pretty. How about a nice scarf? 
I've done this one a few times & despite its complicated look, it's quick & easy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-feathers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think you're entitled to make something just for you at least once a year. Enjoy! :sm24:


????????DH has no complaints when I make it but I just don't need a whole pie????????will have to invit someone over to help eat it. I baked him a Saskatoon pie at the same time & the 2 big ones for the freezer were Saskatoon too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I put all clean bedding on my bed this morning , got the washing machine going , youngest cut the grass for me , and I've just been deadheading the flowers , went upstairs to get something expecting to see mishka at the top of the stairs as she has decided lately she does not like the sound of the lawnmower, well she was upstairs alright laid flat out on my bed which she knows is a big no no , tried to give me the I'm innocent look and then showed me every trick she could do to get in my good books
> Cheeky little monkey , son thought it was hilarious


Oh dear Mishka!! LOL! Hopefully she didn't leave tooo much hair behind. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A politically incorrect(?) funny from mjs (appeals to my sense of humour, but may offend some)
> 
> MERGER TIPS FOR 2017: For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks. Watch for these consolidations in 2017:
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? I hear that from someone else!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are now saying that at least 30 are confirmed dead and many more are still missing. It's a tragedy.


So sad, and it all could have been avoided with proper upgrades.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? And #5 is already FedUp, well, to be accurate, I am fed up with them.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, i feel walk In showers safer also and it's going to be so pretty with half wall. They have to change shower head to same wall as toilet to give the front end for room to walk in without having water spray all over, they are also going to put in a light in the shower. Oh and new floor and they'll fix door which doesn't close properly, it really is special to me. Al is 85 has macular degeneration, wears diapers since prostate exam and is a hoarder so unless I rant and rave his bedroom and bath smell like an old man's nursing home. I have had to shower in there as I don't take baths. Not very pleasant, spray fabreeze, wait then dare to go in and take quick shower or clean bath. I'm going to feel so rich and pampered I won't be able to stand myself.


Great that you can get it done without costing a fortune.
I think we should get it done before one of us has something go wrong & needs it as it takes so long to get anyone to do things & our tub is very deep so a big step. We should have put one in when we built the house butmhaving a 1/2 bath seemed like a big extravagance then even without the shower so we just didn't spend the extra $$ & now it will be lots more


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think it's your farmers mentality Bonnie you are right if you only have a certain areas where fruit can grow it should be ĺeft alone , like you say there are plenty of other areas to build houses
> It's similar here , in the towns that surround me they have been knocking down the very old council houses thus leaving behind very flat barren land barely a tree in sight so ideal place to build new houses you would think , oh no not here they go looking for a lovely wooded area destroy the natural beauty and build houses there leaving the barren land to look like an eye sore, they are doing it not far from me , the woods were beautiful lots of birds and even some beautiful red foxes there , what made me laugh is they have called the housing estate Ladgate woods , :sm06:


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has had her CT scan, but now her right hand is out of action as that is where they injected the contrast (dye?). At least that is one thing over and hopefully she will get good results. David has finally got a comfortable chair out for her to sit on as they have been sitting on kitchen chairs up to now!


They must have sure been rough with the needle for her hand to be so sore. Hope it's better soon & some answers. Good David finally got a good chair out for her.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> We have just the walk in shower in the back bathroom but tub in the front one...I have never used the tub. You should see the looks I get when I tell people I haven't taken a bath in years...!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I put all clean bedding on my bed this morning , got the washing machine going , youngest cut the grass for me , and I've just been deadheading the flowers , went upstairs to get something expecting to see mishka at the top of the stairs as she has decided lately she does not like the sound of the lawnmower, well she was upstairs alright laid flat out on my bed which she knows is a big no no , tried to give me the I'm innocent look and then showed me every trick she could do to get in my good books
> Cheeky little monkey , son thought it was hilarious


Aw, mom, please????????????I was going to wash my floors this morning as DH is off to Lloydminster for more parts, appparently the ones from the other day were the wrong ones but DH brought Kimber to stay with me???? Said DS was sleeping, I expect he stayed up 1/2 the night studying, (one more exam to go & booked for late July.) so I guess floors will wait til Neil gets the dog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A politically incorrect(?) funny from mjs (appeals to my sense of humour, but may offend some)
> 
> MERGER TIPS FOR 2017: For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks. Watch for these consolidations in 2017:
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are now saying that at least 30 are confirmed dead and many more are still missing. It's a tragedy.


On the news last night, it said they hope the death toll stays below 100 so obviously lots still missing. Terrible for the poor families.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his Nursery potted sports this morning and although they managed to have them outside rather than in the gym hall, it was cold! The kids didn't feel it as they were running about, but the parents/grandparents were frozen! This phot that DH took shows Luke in action!


Go, Luke!????
Seems every filed day is like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw on face book were a lady thought LOL meant lots of love and was ending all her messages with that , was then mortified when she found out what it actually meant as she had just sent a message of condolence to a friend and ended it with LOL


????Poor woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his Nursery potted sports this morning and although they managed to have them outside rather than in the gym hall, it was cold! The kids didn't feel it as they were running about, but the parents/grandparents were frozen! This phot that DH took shows Luke in action!


Wow, he got some air!! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw on face book were a lady thought LOL meant lots of love and was ending all her messages with that , was then mortified when she found out what it actually meant as she had just sent a message of condolence to a friend and ended it with LOL


 :sm06: :sm12: 
That would be sooo embarrassing, I bet she felt horrible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad for them but as you say, at least they don't have to worry who will care for her when they are gone.


So true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the good deal
> I always find I don't sleep well when I travel so need a couple of days at home before I feel back to normal too


Thank you. 
Too late to bed and too early to rise, but when I slept, I slept good. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up more or less, so I'm off to do a bit of gardening, see you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has had her CT scan, but now her right hand is out of action as that is where they injected the contrast (dye?). At least that is one thing over and hopefully she will get good results. David has finally got a comfortable chair out for her to sit on as they have been sitting on kitchen chairs up to now!


It's about time for a comfy chair! Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I put all clean bedding on my bed this morning , got the washing machine going , youngest cut the grass for me , and I've just been deadheading the flowers , went upstairs to get something expecting to see mishka at the top of the stairs as she has decided lately she does not like the sound of the lawnmower, well she was upstairs alright laid flat out on my bed which she knows is a big no no , tried to give me the I'm innocent look and then showed me every trick she could do to get in my good books
> Cheeky little monkey , son thought it was hilarious


I love her personality. No one can resist clean bedding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his Nursery potted sports this morning and although they managed to have them outside rather than in the gym hall, it was cold! The kids didn't feel it as they were running about, but the parents/grandparents were frozen! This phot that DH took shows Luke in action!


Wow! Superman!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard there was a new Outlander one coming out this month. Have you heard that?


I found the first one last night and getting to binge watch on the next rainy day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> We have a walk in shower, which is nice, most of the time. But, we have only one bathroom here, and I miss taking a tub bath every once in awhile. I also worry it will have a negative impact on sales potential.


It is important to some of us to have a bathtub, but probably not everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I saw on face book were a lady thought LOL meant lots of love and was ending all her messages with that , was then mortified when she found out what it actually meant as she had just sent a message of condolence to a friend and ended it with LOL


I always thought LOL meant lots of love or laugh out loud. Don't think I'd write LOL on a message of condolence anyway.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I never loan books. If I no longer want it, I'll give it away, but if I want to keep it, it's not leaving the house! I learned the hard way.


I agree with you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty. How about a nice scarf?
> I've done this one a few times & despite its complicated look, it's quick & easy
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-feathers


I like that that one!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On the news last night, it said they hope the death toll stays below 100 so obviously lots still missing. Terrible for the poor families.


Latest numbers are around 70.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you are so cute.
Sorlenna, me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kids enjoy it no matter what the weather , it does look really cold up there . I won't tell you that I'm in shorts and t/ shirt and in the garden :sm04:


Too late, I'm green.....but that may just be mould! ???? The weekend weather is supposed to be a bit better, but you on the east coast are definitely having nicer weather than us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took that to be the child with his hand being held, now I'm wondering if Luke is the enthusiastic leaper- because he's got glasses?


Yes, he's the leaper in the glasses!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cleaned bath, laundry in, now to clean kitchen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> This is one of my acquisitions from the yarn store. It's by Blue Moon Fiber Arts. It's called colossal sock. 100% superwash Merino, hand painted. Colorway is called Clusterfact. 600 yards/ 150 grams of soft squishy fingering weight.... And I have no idea what it wants to be. Doesn't want to be socks as it has no nylon in it for support
> 
> Any ideas?


That is so beautiful. Is it too heavy for a shawl? Or a cowl?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have just the walk in shower in the back bathroom but tub in the front one...I have never used the tub. You should see the looks I get when I tell people I haven't taken a bath in years...!


We've got a shower room with a walk in shower and a tub in the main bathroom - I love a bath, but our hot water pressure is poor so as long as I'm willing to wait at least 20 minutes for it to fill..... :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your part of the country seems almost nothing but city anymore, I couldn't live there now, just too many people????


I don't like it either. My last home was in a village and we had lots of farms around us. Now I'm back in the city of 51,000. :sm13: It's not as bad as Toronto but still larger than I'm used to.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They must have sure been rough with the needle for her hand to be so sore. Hope it's better soon & some answers. Good David finally got a good chair out for her.


She said they put the contrast into her tissues not into a vein.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Too late, I'm green.....but that may just be mould! ???? The weekend weather is supposed to be a bit better, but you on the east coast are definitely having nicer weather than us.


I've noticed lately were it's been the north west that's been getting all the wind and rain , how come the bad weather travels in from the Atlantic but not the good weather


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's too bad. I'm not loaning any of mine. But, I did loan Dan Brown's first book, the Da Vinci Code. It was a hard cover and expensive. I don't remember who I loaned it to but maybe my brother. He has a copy but I don't know if it's mine. Now I'm cautious about loaning those I want to keep.


I enjoyed them, but struggled to get through the beginnings of them. Once I got farther into the book it was good. I was asked if I had any books I could lend a friend who had very little money. I was happy to do so. DD would love reading them now though. She got season 1 on DVD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought they were all rather good!


Yes they are! That particular one just hit home due to our struggles with deliveries. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, he does and he doesn't. Can't go into it really. He has visitation.


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:



> We have just the walk in shower in the back bathroom but tub in the front one...I have never used the tub. You should see the looks I get when I tell people I haven't taken a bath in years...!


Lol! Same here. I can't get in and out, and now the faucet won't turn on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The deer around here Bounce over fences like they're not even there. DH strung up an electric fence yesterday, that should give them an education ???? At least it worked last winter


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read that too & bought some when I was last shopping but haven't got it out there yet.
> It sure works/ helps with mice, we keep it in the machinery cabs DH puts fresh bars in the tractors & combine every fall before they are parked.


Guess I will be getting some then! I'll put it in the RV.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????DH has no complaints when I make it but I just don't need a whole pie????????will have to invit someone over to help eat it. I baked him a Saskatoon pie at the same time & the 2 big ones for the freezer were Saskatoon too


Do you have any single serve pie plates? You could make at least 4 small ones from a single recipe and freeze them to have one for when you get hungry for it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, he's the leaper in the glasses!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes they are! That particular one just hit home due to our struggles with deliveries. ????


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm caught up again, I got the rest of the planting done and planted some misc seeds in the backyard, we'll see how they do. I came in wanting a water badly, now I know why, it's 90F out there. lol
David found out he's going to either Maryland or Pennsylvania on Sunday, furthest he's been so far is Cleveland, Ohio. He'll have to look up roads and truck stops since he's not going by toll road. 
Hope he has good weather for it. 
Well I'm off to get something to eat, I've just drunk 2 big glasses of water.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm caught up again, I got the rest of the planting done and planted some misc seeds in the backyard, we'll see how they do. I came in wanting a water badly, now I know why, it's 90F out there. lol
> David found out he's going to either Maryland or Pennsylvania on Sunday, furthest he's been so far is Cleveland, Ohio. He'll have to look up roads and truck stops since he's not going by toll road.
> Hope he has good weather for it.
> Well I'm off to get something to eat, I've just drunk 2 big glasses of water.


It may be quite hot!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It may be quite hot!


I think that he won't mind the heat so much, lol, it will probably feel like home with the humidity. 
:sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know how I got on the new one before it was posted here???

Thanks again for starting us out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well folks, I have started us off again and you can meet me at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-476762-1.html#10950284

Hoping that Margaret is feeling a bit better today. I am unable to recall when Kate leaves for Majorca. And I am likely to be out of action for a bit, myself when I have my operation Hopefully on 30th June (God Willing).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-476762-1.html
> 
> Julie has started off the new Tea Party.


You're on the ball, Rookie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You're on the ball, Rookie!


I have no idea how I ended up on the new one.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

KateB said:


> She said they put the contrast into her tissues not into a vein.


Wow! No wonder her hand is sore. Sounds like the tech. was inexperienced or careless.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks, I have started us off again and you can meet me at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-476762-1.html#10950284
> 
> Hoping that Margaret is feeling a bit better today. I am unable to recall when Kate leaves for Majorca. And I am likely to be out of action for a bit, myself when I have my operation Hopefully on 30th June (God Willing).


I'm not away until the 2nd of September.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Wow! No wonder her hand is sore. Sounds like the tech. was inexperienced or careless.


No, it was meant to be that way.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I am actually glad to be having a general anesthetic for my surgery instead of a spinal. I have had several surgeries, and I always woke up as if I had taken a nap. One of my hernia ops was in the morning, and after I got back to my room my DH had to go back to work. I was sitting up in bed looking at a magazine when the minister came in, and he said " I thought you were having surgery today." However, after one surgery, while I was still in recovery, the nurse told me that they had trouble intubating me because I have a "petite" trachea. In my post op haze I said "Wouldn't you know. If anything has to be petite about me it has to be something that no one can see" All joking aside, I always make sure the anesthesiologist knows about this, and it just involves them using a smaller size trach. tube.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I put all clean bedding on my bed this morning , got the washing machine going , youngest cut the grass for me , and I've just been deadheading the flowers , went upstairs to get something expecting to see mishka at the top of the stairs as she has decided lately she does not like the sound of the lawnmower, well she was upstairs alright laid flat out on my bed which she knows is a big no no , tried to give me the I'm innocent look and then showed me every trick she could do to get in my good books
> Cheeky little monkey , son thought it was hilarious


Aren't you overdoing it a little bit?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A politically incorrect(?) funny from mjs (appeals to my sense of humour, but may offend some)
> 
> MERGER TIPS FOR 2017: For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks. Watch for these consolidations in 2017:
> 
> ...


Who cares if they're politically incorrect -- they were hilarious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's because of smoke inhalation, do hope he makes a full recovery


Me too. Hope that if there was family, that they also made it out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke had his Nursery potted sports this morning and although they managed to have them outside rather than in the gym hall, it was cold! The kids didn't feel it as they were running about, but the parents/grandparents were frozen! This phot that DH took shows Luke in action!


That's quite a high jump :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Who cares if they're politically incorrect -- they were hilarious.


That was what I was hoping might be the reaction, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have just the walk in shower in the back bathroom but tub in the front one...I have never used the tub. You should see the looks I get when I tell people I haven't taken a bath in years...!


I'm the same. Can't remember when I last had a bath but it's beginning to sound inviting. 
Someone told me to put lavender in the bath water and soak for a while. Good to make you feel sleepy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After that great recommendation I think I better get the books. I'm not sure why I've not got them before now


Bonnie, I'm warning you. Once you start, you'll be hooked. I can hardly wait for the next one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like they should have just installed a zipper there after the first surgery for easy access????????. Joking aside I Hope all is sorted out quickly


You know, that's not as funny as it sounds. Sure would be more convenient.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found the first one last night and getting to binge watch on the next rainy day.


I meant a new book.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what I was hoping might be the reaction, Liz!


I think we need lots more funnies in this world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They must have sure been rough with the needle for her hand to be so sore. Hope it's better soon & some answers. Good David finally got a good chair out for her.


Missed the vein- and relied on technology when i said the contrast wasn't going into the vein. Unfortunately for me I was correct and not the technology. So it's the contrast in the arm that is the problem. 
Swelling on the arm almost gone but some pain. So reading but not commenting. Am knitting a little bit- figure some movement good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard there was a new Outlander one coming out this month. Have you heard that?


No, I hadn't heard but then, I haven't been able to find time to get to the Library several times a week like I did before joining Elm.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She said they put the contrast into her tissues not into a vein.


I've never heard of that before, strange

Edit, I see they put it in the tissues by mistake, so frustrating when they won't listen to the patient who knows better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have any single serve pie plates? You could make at least 4 small ones from a single recipe and freeze them to have one for when you get hungry for it!


I do have those little plates but As it's custard, I don't think it would freeze very well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do have those little plates but As it's custard, I don't think it would freeze very well


Custard goes runny and separates, doesn't it?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fun seeing the pictures. Thank you.
> My DGD Fae, was one of two of her classmates voted to give a speech tonight. May I say she was awesome, poised, funny, allowed the sadness of going to miss her buds of 8 years, expressed gratitude for their amazing teacher. Just a proud, proud, grandma time.


IT is hard to see them grow up, and yet so gratifying to see how well the mature. Stick your chest out a little farther. I always start to tear up when I see them accomplishing these milestones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished at last, possum merino silk jumper.


So pretty.... great color, great style and the buttons are the cherry on top.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty.... great color, great style and the buttons are the cherry on top.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-476762-19.html#10954650

Come join us at the new tea party when you're ready.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty.... great color, great style and the buttons are the cherry on top.


Thank you very much, it's just perfect for this cold winter weather. See you on the new tea party!


----------

